# Milan, arriva Cerci! Scambio di prestiti con l'Atletico.



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

La *Gazzetta dello Sport* nella sua edizione on line ha appena battuto questa notizia: Adriano Galliani ha effettuato un autentico blitz natalizio assicurandosi Alessio Cerci. 
Il talento italiano sarebbe dunque ad un passo dal trasferimento in rossonero grazie ad uno scambio di prestiti con l'Atletico Madrid in cui finirebbe Fernando Torres. L'inter è stata scavalcata proprio grazie alla carta "Nino". 

Se ci saranno aggiornamenti li riporteremo nel thread.


----------



## Milo (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La *Gazzetta dello Sport* nella sua edizione on line ha appena battuto questa notizia: Adriano Galliani ha effettuato un autentico blitz natalizio assicurandosi il talento italiano. Cerci sarebbe ad un passo dal trasferimento in rossonero grazie ad uno scambio di prestiti con l'Atletico Madrid in cui finirebbe Fernando Torres. L'inter è stata scavalcata proprio grazie alla carta "Nino". Se ci saranno aggiornamenti li riporteremo nel thread.



In prestito mi va benissimo, soprattutto in cambio per torres, ci può far comodo e non s'è speso nulla.

Con l'addio di Torres cercheremo una punta o via libera a menez???


----------



## Heaven (24 Dicembre 2014)

Arriverebbe in prestito secco, o c'è qualche diritto \ obbligo almeno?

Comunque sarebbe una grande mossa. Già solo liberarsi di Torres lo è, se poi lo scambiamo pure con uno che fino a 6 mesi fà in Serie A faceva sfracelli


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2014)

utile per tappare il buco di 6 mesi ma poi ? 

torres è da sbolognare a titolo definitivo. 
almeno un'opzione per un eventuale riscatto di cerci potevamo strapparla.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La *Gazzetta dello Sport* nella sua edizione on line ha appena battuto questa notizia: Adriano Galliani ha effettuato un autentico blitz natalizio assicurandosi Alessio Cerci.
> Il talento italiano sarebbe dunque ad un passo dal trasferimento in rossonero grazie ad uno scambio di prestiti con l'Atletico Madrid in cui finirebbe Fernando Torres. L'inter è stata scavalcata proprio grazie alla carta "Nino".
> 
> Se ci saranno aggiornamenti li riporteremo nel thread.





Heaven ha scritto:


> *Arriverebbe in prestito secco, o c'è qualche diritto \ obbligo almeno?*
> 
> Comunque sarebbe una grande mossa. Già solo liberarsi di Torres lo è, se poi lo scambiamo pure con uno che fino a 6 mesi fà in Serie A faceva sfracelli



Ancora non si sa. Confermo la bontà dell'operazione: sarebbe fantastico.



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> utile per tappare il buco di 6 mesi ma poi ?
> 
> torres è da sbolognare a titolo definitivo.
> almeno un'opzione per un eventuale riscatto di cerci potevamo strapparla.



Aspettiamo di conoscere i dettagli dell'operazione. Magari Torres va all'Atletico in prestito per un anno e mezzo fino a scadenza, e Cerci pure arriva in prestito per un anno e mezzo con diritto di riscatto nel giugno 2016. Così fosse, ci sarebbe da stendere un tappeto rosso a Galliani.


----------



## Frikez (24 Dicembre 2014)

Speriamo nel prestito con diritto di riscatto


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Dicembre 2014)

Si beh non cantiamo vittoria prima del tempo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2014)

Non ce ne facciamo molto di uno scambio di prestiti secchi, certo, avremmo fatto un upgrade per 6 mesi ma a giugno saremmo punto e da capo.


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2014)

Speriamo bene, almeno per sei mesi un bene per tutti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

*Sky conferma: scambio di prestiti di 18 mesi tra Torres e Cerci. Milan e Atletico hanno trovato l'accordo!!!*


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene, almeno per sei mesi un bene per tutti



si ma con questi prestiti secchi non andiamo da nessuna parte, vedere l'operazione fallimentare di van ginkel. 

ma se alla società sta bene così c'è poco da fare. 

oppure lo fanno apposta per poi evitarsi in estate una telenovela come quella ridicola per il riscatto di rami: rendiamoci conto che sta società fa fatica a mettere assieme 4 mln per un riscatto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: scambio di prestiti di 18 mesi tra Torres e Cerci. Milan e Atletico hanno trovato l'accordo!!!*


Diciotto mesi significherebbe fino a fine stagione e per tutta la prossima stagione. In questo modo ci saremmo liberati definitivamente di Torres poiché scadrebbe il prestito biennale e poi potremmo anche essere in una posizione di vantaggio con Cerci che si ritroverebbe ad un anno dalla scadenza con l'Atletico nel 2016.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: scambio di prestiti di 18 mesi tra Torres e Cerci. Milan e Atletico hanno trovato l'accordo!!!*



Stupendo.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: scambio di prestiti di 18 mesi tra Torres e Cerci. Milan e Atletico hanno trovato l'accordo!!!*



18 mesi va già meglio.


----------



## wargod (24 Dicembre 2014)

grande mossa,in assenza di Honda era quello che ci serviva senza stravolgere il modulo tattico.


----------



## Davidinho22 (24 Dicembre 2014)

bene, ora spero che cerci tolga il posto a honda, poi rimane sempre il dubbio prima punta, ma come abbiamo sempre detto più volte, questa squadra non può avere una prima punta, non arrivando palloni in area


----------



## O Animal (24 Dicembre 2014)

Mi ricorda lo scambio Jadson - Pato tra Sao Paulo e Corithians... Tra i 4 io avrei preso Jadson... 

Scherzi a parte mi chiedevo proprio oggi come avesse potuto fallire Cerci in Spagna.. Credo sia la dimostrazione che il campionato italiano sia caduto veramente in basso e che Cerci fosse stato strastrastrasopravvalutato... Vedremo adesso come andrà ma il rischio è che senza Vantura sia un giocatorino qualsiasi...


----------



## Frikez (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: scambio di prestiti di 18 mesi tra Torres e Cerci. Milan e Atletico hanno trovato l'accordo!!!*



Miglior mossa di mercato degli ultimi 10 anni, Ibra escluso.


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ottima formula.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: scambio di prestiti di 18 mesi tra Torres e Cerci. Milan e Atletico hanno trovato l'accordo!!!*



Aspetto l'ufficialità mi sembra troppo surreale


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: scambio di prestiti di 18 mesi tra Torres e Cerci. Milan e Atletico hanno trovato l'accordo!!!*



Un affare semplicemente stratosferico sotto ogni punto di vista.


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: scambio di prestiti di 18 mesi tra Torres e Cerci. Milan e Atletico hanno trovato l'accordo!!!*



Beh,è una buonissima notizia,sono anche contenta per Torres che finalmente torna a casa esattamente come voleva,magari si riprende pure un po'.Ma si sa già se è prestito secco o meno? Perchè se fosse così ovviamente non sarebbe molto bello,anche se comunque meglio di niente.
P.s. Ma a Madrid sono già ubriachi prima che inizino le feste?


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda lo scambio Jadson - Pato tra Sao Paulo e Corithians... Tra i 4 io avrei preso Jadson...
> 
> Scherzi a parte mi chiedevo proprio oggi come avesse potuto fallire Cerci in Spagna.. Credo sia la dimostrazione che il campionato italiano sia caduto veramente in basso e che Cerci fosse stato strastrastrasopravvalutato... Vedremo adesso come andrà ma il rischio è che senza Vantura sia un giocatorino qualsiasi...



Già il fatto di essere un giocatore lo rende superiore a Torres, che si gioca il posto con Traorè per il più grosso bidone degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

*Di Marzio sul suo sito conferma: Atletico e Milan hanno raggiunto un accordo per lo scambio di prestiti tra Torres e Cerci. La durata è di 18 mesi. Vanno soltanto limati i dettagli con i giocatori ma l'affare sarà definito subito dopo Natale. Ancora nessuna notizia circa un eventuale diritto di riscatto in favore del Milan.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Scherzi a parte mi chiedevo proprio oggi come avesse potuto fallire Cerci in Spagna.. Credo sia la dimostrazione che il campionato italiano sia caduto veramente in basso e che Cerci fosse stato strastrastrasopravvalutato... Vedremo adesso come andrà ma il rischio è che senza Vantura sia un giocatorino qualsiasi...



E abbastanza semplice, e andato aspettandosi di essere un titolare. Ma nel suo ruolo 'l Atletico ha gia: Griezmann, Arda Turan, Raul Garcia(non mi piace personalmente ma con Simeone funziona) e Koke.

Questi sono giocatori di valore assoluto. Cerci e un buonissimo giocatore, ma questi sono un altra categoria. Cerci e per una squadra medio-alta, diciamo che in un Milan come e ora puo starci benissimo, o anche in una Roma(al limite)


----------



## Doctore (24 Dicembre 2014)

ehhh ma cerci non puo giocare la champions


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> bene, ora spero che cerci tolga il posto a honda, poi rimane sempre il dubbio prima punta, ma come abbiamo sempre detto più volte, questa squadra non può avere una prima punta, non arrivando palloni in area



honda si leva dalle scatole da solo, per via della coppa d'asia. 

cmq un attacco così non sarebbe male  

cerci-----honda-----bonaventura (elsha)
----------menez


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio sul suo sito conferma: Atletico e Milan hanno raggiunto un accordo per lo scambio di prestiti tra Torres e Cerci. La durata è di 18 mesi. Vanno soltanto limati i dettagli con i giocatori ma l'affare sarà definito subito dopo Natale. Ancora nessuna notizia circa un eventuale diritto di riscatto in favore del Milan.*



Bene.
Qualche ambiguità tattica,ma dal punto di vista prettamente tecnico è un ottimo affare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio sul suo sito conferma: Atletico e Milan hanno raggiunto un accordo per lo scambio di prestiti tra Torres e Cerci. La durata è di 18 mesi. Vanno soltanto limati i dettagli con i giocatori ma l'affare sarà definito subito dopo Natale. Ancora nessuna notizia circa un eventuale diritto di riscatto in favore del Milan.*



Meglio fare in fretta, l'inter ha confermato l'interesse e faranno di tutto per intromettersi.


----------



## colcuoresivince (24 Dicembre 2014)

Attacco con bonaventura menez e cerci, e chi ci ferma grazie galliani! spero sia tutto vero!


----------



## Dany20 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Anche se non è una punta va bene, poi finché Mendez segna è OK. Spero venga riscattato e Torres vada via.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Meglio fare in fretta, l'inter ha confermato l'interesse e faranno di tutto per intromettersi.



Comunque noi abbiamo offerto Torres. 'l Inter cosa puo offrire?


----------



## DannySa (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio sul suo sito conferma: Atletico e Milan hanno raggiunto un accordo per lo scambio di prestiti tra Torres e Cerci. La durata è di 18 mesi. Vanno soltanto limati i dettagli con i giocatori ma l'affare sarà definito subito dopo Natale. Ancora nessuna notizia circa un eventuale diritto di riscatto in favore del Milan.*



Ne godrei tantissimo!!
Questo sarebbe un capolavoro non da poco e senza troppe spese anzi, Torres aveva un contrattone mentre Cerci con un ingaggio minore può sicuramente dare un contributo importante, 18 mesi senza nessuna spesa, ci può stare, si valuta in questo lasso di tempo quello che può dare alla causa e quando andrà in scadenza si vedrà.
È successo tutto così velocemente e generalmente si nicchierebbe ma se arrivano già le prime conferme sono fiducioso.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Comunque noi abbiamo offerto Torres. 'l Inter cosa puo offrire?


Icardi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La *Gazzetta dello Sport* nella sua edizione on line ha appena battuto questa notizia: Adriano Galliani ha effettuato un autentico blitz natalizio assicurandosi Alessio Cerci.
> Il talento italiano sarebbe dunque ad un passo dal trasferimento in rossonero grazie ad uno scambio di prestiti con l'Atletico Madrid in cui finirebbe Fernando Torres. L'inter è stata scavalcata proprio grazie alla carta "Nino".
> 
> Se ci saranno aggiornamenti li riporteremo nel thread.



Gran colpo davvero! 

Aspetto i dettagli precisi sui vari prestiti, ma per Natale sono più buono anch'io e allora dico: bravo Fester!


----------



## Albijol (24 Dicembre 2014)

Aspettiamo, ancora non è ufficiale, se Zaccardo non è d'accordo non si fa niente


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio sul suo sito conferma: Atletico e Milan hanno raggiunto un accordo per lo scambio di prestiti tra Torres e Cerci. La durata è di 18 mesi. Vanno soltanto limati i dettagli con i giocatori ma l'affare sarà definito subito dopo Natale. Ancora nessuna notizia circa un eventuale diritto di riscatto in favore del Milan.*



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2014)

Aspetto l'ufficialità perché mi sembra troppo bello per essere vero.


----------



## Love (24 Dicembre 2014)

se è cosi è un grandissimo colpo del condor...perchè ci liberiamo definitivamente di torres e del suo stipendione e prendiamo cerci solo in prestito e per 18 mesi....tra un anno e mezzo torres non sarà più nostro e se la vedrà con l'atletico e cerci vedremo che farcene...se acquistarlo o lasciarlo all'atletico...anche perchè alessio ha un contratto di 3 anni con gli spagnoli...quindi magari tra 18 mesi il prezzo non sarà nememno stratosferico...ci assicuriamo comunque un giocatore che nel campionato italiano fa la differenza...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Comunque noi abbiamo offerto Torres. 'l Inter cosa puo offrire?



Nulla  , non mi fido comunque dell'Inter mi sembra tutto troppo semplice speriamo che si chiuda subito.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ora i neroassurdi andranno su Podolski.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Nulla  , non mi fido comunque dell'Inter mi sembra tutto troppo semplice speriamo che si chiuda subito.



Sembra che hanno un accordo con 'l Arsenal per il prestito con diritto(o dovere?) di riscatto di Podolski.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Dicembre 2014)

Se è vero, operazione clamorosamente perfetta. Speriamo!


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La *Gazzetta dello Sport* nella sua edizione on line ha appena battuto questa notizia: Adriano Galliani ha effettuato un autentico blitz natalizio assicurandosi Alessio Cerci.
> Il talento italiano sarebbe dunque ad un passo dal trasferimento in rossonero grazie ad uno scambio di prestiti con l'Atletico Madrid in cui finirebbe Fernando Torres. L'inter è stata scavalcata proprio grazie alla carta "Nino".
> 
> Se ci saranno aggiornamenti li riporteremo nel thread.



acquisto senza senso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio sul suo sito conferma: Atletico e Milan hanno raggiunto un accordo per lo scambio di prestiti tra Torres e Cerci. La durata è di 18 mesi. Vanno soltanto limati i dettagli con i giocatori ma l'affare sarà definito subito dopo Natale. Ancora nessuna notizia circa un eventuale diritto di riscatto in favore del Milan.*



.


----------



## colcuoresivince (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> acquisto senza senso



Hai ragione infatti non avevamo proprio bisogno di un esterno vero, meglio tenere il solo honda che tra l'altro parte a gennaio.
Quindi meglio far giocare niang titolare XD


----------



## Gas (24 Dicembre 2014)

A me Cerci non piace molto ma va beh, Torres non girava e allora tanto vale provare Cerci.
Cerci se non sbaglio ha 27 anni e rotti, fra 18 mesi saranno 29 e se non a cifre ragionevolissime direi che è già segnato il non-riscatto.


----------



## DannySa (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> acquisto senza senso



Sarebbe stato l'affare del secolo pure se non fosse arrivato Cerci, altro che.
Dai via un bollito con un contrattone e sostituisci un tuo titolare fuori ruolo con uno di ruolo, italiano, che sai cosa potrà darti nel campionato italiano... direi proprio senza senso.


----------



## Hammer (24 Dicembre 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> A me Cerci non piace molto ma va beh, Torres non girava e allora tanto vale provare Cerci.
> Cerci se non sbaglio ha 27 anni e rotti, fra 18 mesi saranno 29 e se non a cifre ragionevolissime direi che è già segnato il non-riscatto.



La priorità è sbarazzarsi di Torres, in un modo o nell'altro. Ingaggio ciclopico e apporto alla squadra tendente a zero


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Dicembre 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> A me Cerci non piace molto ma va beh, Torres non girava e allora tanto vale provare Cerci.
> Cerci se non sbaglio ha 27 anni e rotti, fra 18 mesi saranno 29 e se non a cifre ragionevolissime direi che è già segnato il non-riscatto.



Per me e un guadagno. Le teniamo all top della sua carriera e se cala e una separazione senza dolore per noi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio sul suo sito conferma: Atletico e Milan hanno raggiunto un accordo per lo scambio di prestiti tra Torres e Cerci. La durata è di 18 mesi. Vanno soltanto limati i dettagli con i giocatori ma l'affare sarà definito subito dopo Natale. Ancora nessuna notizia circa un eventuale diritto di riscatto in favore del Milan.*



*Milan Channel: trattativa "ben avviata" tra Milan e Atletico Madrid. Il canale telematico quindi conferma, ma prudentemente rimane più cauto. La musichetta è rimandata a dopo Natale come dice Sky?*


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2014)

*Milan Channel conferma: trattativa ben avviata per lo scambio Torres-Cerci.*


----------



## iceman. (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ma sembra ovvio che l'arrivo di Cerci implica la cessione di El Sharaawy in estate.
Si cercherà un attaccante low cost per rimpiazzare Torres..


----------



## Tobi (24 Dicembre 2014)

Speriamo venga ufficilizzato tutto rapidamente. Ci serviva troppo un esterno vero. Con tutto il rispetto per Honda, avevamo bisogno di qualcuno con facilità di corsa su quella fascia


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: trattativa "ben avviata" tra Milan e Atletico Madrid. Il canale telematico quindi conferma, ma prudentemente rimane più cauto. La musichetta è rimandata a dopo Natale come dice Sky?*



.


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio sul suo sito conferma: Atletico e Milan hanno raggiunto un accordo per lo scambio di prestiti tra Torres e Cerci. La durata è di 18 mesi. Vanno soltanto limati i dettagli con i giocatori ma l'affare sarà definito subito dopo Natale. Ancora nessuna notizia circa un eventuale diritto di riscatto in favore del Milan.*



E che diceva il Dumba ? 


Grande operazione, finalmente abbiamo un esterno destro.


----------



## DannySa (24 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma sembra ovvio che l'arrivo di Cerci implica la cessione di El Sharaawy in estate.
> Si cercherà un attaccante low cost per rimpiazzare Torres..



Non credo, c'è Pazzini che a giugno saluta.
In estate poi si vedrà.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: trattativa "ben avviata" tra Milan e Atletico Madrid. Il canale telematico quindi conferma, ma prudentemente rimane più cauto. La musichetta è rimandata a dopo Natale come dice Sky?*


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sembra che hanno un accordo con 'l Arsenal per il prestito con diritto(o dovere?) di riscatto di Podolski.



Speriamo che sia cosi, a loro servirebbe più Cerci, Poldi lo vedo più come punta ma meglio cosi, premetto che non l'avrei preso pagandolo ( ha fatto bene solo al Torino e ha un carattere un po fumantino) ma la modalità di scambio è clamorosa, Torres tanto non giocherebbe più visto che piazziamo sempre Jeremy,a sto punto volendo possiamo pure giocare con Cerci-Menez in avanti. Detto questo aspettiamo quante altre volte hanno detto una cosa e poi nella notte è cambiato tutto.


----------



## colcuoresivince (24 Dicembre 2014)

Honda ha giocato stra bene come esterno ma cerci ha sempre giocato in quel ruolo e ha tutto per fare bene ovvero velocità e tecnica.


----------



## aleslash (24 Dicembre 2014)

Gran colpo, bravo galliani


----------



## Djici (24 Dicembre 2014)

Operazione straordinaria


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

In estate bisogna lavorare su questo quadrilatero magico: 

________________________Menez
_______Bonaventura______ Honda _______Cerci
________________Montolivo______Mister X
Mister Y____________Alex_______Rami____________Abate
_____________________Diego Lopez

E possiamo dire la nostra per lo scudetto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Dicembre 2014)

Non male cerci, ma Galliani è veramente ridicolo, gran bell'acquisto torres


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non male cerci, ma Galliani è veramente ridicolo, gran bell'acquisto torres



Non hai tutti i torti ma se davvero questa trattativa andrà a buon fine, alla fine di tutto non è stato un male se non avevi Torres Cerci non lo prendevi di sicuro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Dicembre 2014)

Non ci credo finché non lo vedo ... Ma sono ubriachi a Madrid ???? Non ci credo finché non lo vedo con la maglia del milan...


----------



## Tobi (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tattica per far alzare le richieste all'inter?


----------



## DannySa (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In estate bisogna lavorare su questo quadrilatero magico:
> 
> ________________________Menez
> _______Bonaventura______ Honda _______Cerci
> ...



Non sarebbe male un Khedira.. magari tirando fuori un contrattone da top, con il risparmio che si dovrebbe avere quest'estate ci starebbe tutto anche se sarebbe necessaria la Champions.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Tattica per far alzare le richieste all'inter?



L'inter più che il prestito non può offrire quindi non credo proprio che sia tattica in questo caso. Io ci andrei molto cauta fino a quando non ci sono le firme tutto può succedere.


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ma scambio di prestiti per 18 mesi, significa che alla fine lo riscatteremo ? esiste un diritto di riscatto ? Perchè altrimenti se lui torna all'Atletico, tirando le somme glielo valorizziamo noi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio sul suo sito conferma: Atletico e Milan hanno raggiunto un accordo per lo scambio di prestiti tra Torres e Cerci. La durata è di 18 mesi. Vanno soltanto limati i dettagli con i giocatori ma l'affare sarà definito subito dopo Natale. Ancora nessuna notizia circa un eventuale diritto di riscatto in favore del Milan.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



.


----------



## DannySa (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Tattica per far alzare le richieste all'inter?



Secondo me ci siamo mossi prima sapendo di giocarci una buona carta Torres ma soprattutto sapendo che l'interesse dell'Inter era concreto da tempo e Mancini vuole nuovi acquisti da subito visto che dopo la sosta c'è la Juve a Torino.


----------



## Giangy (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tutto sommato Cerci non è male, se pensate che l'alternativa era Diamanti, era molto peggio


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2014)

Bene, benissimo! "Scambio" epico!


----------



## colcuoresivince (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ma vi rendete conto della genialità di galliani???
L'atletico l'ha pagato sui 16 milioni e noi lo prendiamo dando un giocatore preso a parametro 0 e con un ingaggio assurdo, il condor colpisce ancora.


----------



## James Watson (24 Dicembre 2014)

Vado un attimo in bagno...


----------



## Tobi (24 Dicembre 2014)

Adesso andiamo a prenderci Khedira e Coentrao ☺


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: trattativa "ben avviata" tra Milan e Atletico Madrid. Il canale telematico quindi conferma, ma prudentemente rimane più cauto. La musichetta è rimandata a dopo Natale come dice Sky?*



*Quotate le ultime news per favore, è dall'estate che ripetiamo la cosa. *


----------



## hiei87 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Sulla carta è uno scambio nettamente vantaggioso, ma Cerci non avrei voluto vederlo neanche in cartolina.
Continuiamo a collezionare personaggi che in un Milan rispettabile non entrarebbero a Milanello neanche come turisti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: trattativa "ben avviata" tra Milan e Atletico Madrid. Il canale telematico quindi conferma, ma prudentemente rimane più cauto. La musichetta è rimandata a dopo Natale come dice Sky?*



*Il contratto di Cerci con l'Atletico scade nel giugno 2017, mentre il prestito con il Milan scadrebbe nel giugno 2016. Da gennaio 2017 il giocatore sarebbe libero di firmare con chi vuole. Su queste basi, dunque, il Milan potrebbe trattare un riscatto a cifre ragionevoli già oggi o rimandare con tranquillità le trattative al 2016.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Dicembre 2014)

Cerci è un giocatore in declino (ovviamente, sennò non sarebbe venuto da noi) e le sensazioni sono comunque pessime. 

L'unica cosa "positiva" è da trovare nel lato economico dell'operazione. Ma proprio a volersi impegnare


----------



## colcuoresivince (24 Dicembre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sulla carta è uno scambio nettamente vantaggioso, ma Cerci non avrei voluto vederlo neanche in cartolina.
> Continuiamo a collezionare personaggi che in un Milan rispettabile non entrarebbero a Milanello neanche come turisti.



In un milan rispettabile il cerci degli ultimi anni ci può stare benissimo senza considerare che potrebbe fare il salto di qualità nella grande squadra come bonaventura.


----------



## caciocavallodoc (24 Dicembre 2014)

Io questo scambio di prestiti per 18 mesi, lo reputo il colpo dell'ultimo decennio del Milan.

Ci liberiamo di un ex calciatore 30enne, preso in prestito a parametro 0, che percepisce 8 mil. lordi l'anno, con contratto ancora per un altro anno e 1/2, *bocciato* dal ns allenatore ed al suo posto arriva a parametro 0, un calciatore 27enne con caratteristiche più consone al non gioco di Pippo Inzaghi, che gravita nell'ambito della nazionale italiana, il cui stipendio, male che vada sarà certo inferiore e ritengo di molto a quello della spagnolo e qui qualcuno scrive "*acquisto senza senso*".

Intanto non si tratta di acquisto ma di acquisizione in prestito. Per gli acquisti ci vogliono i "dindini". Questo è uno scambio di prestiti *non oneroso* e che anzi ci permette di risparmiare qualche milioncino. capisco che i soldi da uscire non sono i ns, ma poco poco di buon senso non guasterebbe.


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: trattativa "ben avviata" tra Milan e Atletico Madrid. Il canale telematico quindi conferma, ma prudentemente rimane più cauto. La musichetta è rimandata a dopo Natale come dice Sky?*



.


----------



## Dexter (24 Dicembre 2014)

Adesso manca un terzino sinistro ed una mezzala decente per puntare seriamente alla Champions...


----------



## markjordan (24 Dicembre 2014)

se va in porto
capolavoro

se scabia dejong con uno buono merita una statua a cavallo , marc'aurelio ie fa una pi.pa


----------



## hiei87 (24 Dicembre 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> In un milan rispettabile il cerci degli ultimi anni ci può stare benissimo senza considerare che potrebbe fare il salto di qualità nella grande squadra come bonaventura.



Io parlo soprattutto dell'uomo. Ritengo il Cerci giocatore un mediocre con qualche colpo e con scarsa personalità, ma che nella nostra rosa tutto sommato è uno di quelli con più talento.
Il personaggio è quello che si è sempre descritto come una fusione tra Messi e Robben, pur avendo azzeccato due stagioni in 27 anni, e che, andando all'Atletico Madrid, si è vantato di essere andato nel calcio che conta. Calcio che conta dove, ovviamente, è durato 6 mesi prima di essere cacciato via in malo modo.
Cerci è buono nell'ottica di un Milan mediocre, non nell'ottica di un Milan che vuole tornare grande. In quell'ottica avrebbe avuto più senso investire su un giovane come Suso. Invece pobabilmente dentro Cerci e fuori El Shaarawi.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: trattativa "ben avviata" tra Milan e Atletico Madrid. Il canale telematico quindi conferma, ma prudentemente rimane più cauto. La musichetta è rimandata a dopo Natale come dice Sky?*



Ottimo direi!!!


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel conferma: trattativa ben avviata per lo scambio Torres-Cerci.*



Ovviamente prima di esultare attendo notizie ufficiali, se fosse ottimo davvero


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: trattativa "ben avviata" tra Milan e Atletico Madrid. Il canale telematico quindi conferma, ma prudentemente rimane più cauto. La musichetta è rimandata a dopo Natale come dice Sky?*



Fosse vero sarebbe un capolavoro.
Possiamo star qui a valutare le qualità di Cerci, che finora ha sempre fallito nelle grandi squadre, ma nel caso arriverebbe al posto di un fantasma.
Tuttavia, sono convinto che Torres all'Atletico potrebbe far bene. Cerci al Milan significherebbe addio El Shaarawy.


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Fosse vero sarebbe un capolavoro.
> Possiamo star qui a valutare le qualità di Cerci, che finora ha sempre fallito nelle grandi squadre, ma nel caso arriverebbe al posto di un fantasma.
> Tuttavia, sono convinto che Torres all'Atletico potrebbe far bene. Cerci al Milan significherebbe addio El Shaarawy.



Io credo il faraone sia sul mercato a prescindere, basta trovare chi te lo paga abbastanza, credo almeno 15 mln


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Dicembre 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Cerci è un giocatore in declino (ovviamente, sennò non sarebbe venuto da noi) e le sensazioni sono comunque pessime.



In declino? Nelle passate stagioni e migliorato continuamente, dopo che si e messo a posto un po la testa(che prima era un disastro totale). parlare di declino per 5 mesi sulla panchina della Atletico che davanti ha giocatori grandissimi mi sembra esagerato. Che poi Simeone sia una esigente si sa benissimo. Cerci adesso e al top della sua carriera e lo sara per altri 2 anni direi. Il prestito di 18 mesi per me e la opzione perfetta. 
Ci da una mano nel futuro immediato e poi si puo rimpiazzarlo con uno giovane(dopo tutto abbiamo 18 mesi per trovarlo...)


----------



## Milo (24 Dicembre 2014)

Godo sia per l'affare, sia per aver soffiato di nuovo un altro obiettivo ai cugini!!

Con un altro paio di acquisti ci garantiremmo il terzo posto!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Sarà anche in declino (non penso proprio, semplicemente l'atletico ha giocatori più forti) ma almeno abbiamo scambiato un giocatore bollito, per uno che non lo è affatto, altrimenti non giocherebbe in nazionale.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Dicembre 2014)

Gran bel colpo di Galliani...
Mi auguro che Torres vada bene, così lo scambio si perfezionerà fra 18 mesi.
E che Cerci non avanzi pretese assurde. 
La parte finanziaria non è chiara: se ognuno pagasse lo stipendio al proprio giocatore, di fatto non avremmo alcun beneficio economico.
Mi sa che sarà proprio così.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky conferma: scambio di prestiti di 18 mesi tra Torres e Cerci. Milan e Atletico hanno trovato l'accordo!!!*


evvai!!!! esulto! ogni tanto tocca anche a noi!

cioè fester prende l'obiettivo di mercato estivo AGGRATIS!
(obiettivo dal costo di circa 20mln...l'atl madrid lo ha preso 16+3)

il bello è che lo prendiamo dando un giocatore preso gratis. e non è finita, lo scambio è favorevole pure dal punto di vista ingaggi (non conosco quello di cerci ma non sarà mai come quello di torres)

Ah, dimenticavo lol Torres è bollitissimo (almeno da noi), cerci (se resta come l'anno scorso) è bravo due volte honda.

Incredibile!



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ci credo finché non lo vedo ... Ma sono ubriachi a Madrid ???? Non ci credo finché non lo vedo con la maglia del milan...


neanche io, non ha alcun senso, ma ho già esultato appalla


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Dicembre 2014)

Cerci in cambio della salma di Torres (che,tra l'altro,non è nemmeno di nostra proprietà)?
Questa è una rapina a mano armata.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Cerci al Milan significherebbe addio El Shaarawy.



a livello di gol ci guadagniamo probabilmente. 

ma se uno è depresso e timido, l'altro è arrogante e pieno di sè. 
boh vediamo, l'importante è esserci sbarazzati di torres. 

detto ciò, credo che ormai lo scambio con destro sia saltato, a meno che menez venga dirottato a sinistra e messo destro centravanti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Comunque noi abbiamo offerto Torres. 'l Inter cosa puo offrire?



un giocatore di calcio magari scarso,ma ancora in attività?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ahia,le clausole sono una mezza fregatura.

-L'ingaggio di Torres lo paga il Milan
-Se nel 2015 arriva un'offerta per Cerci,questo può partire e Torres torna al Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ahia,le clausole sono una mezza fregatura.
> 
> -L'ingaggio di Torres lo paga il Milan
> -Se nel 2015 arriva un'offerta per Cerci,questo può partire e Torres torna al Milan.



Era prevedibile che lo stipendio lo pagassimo noi o almeno una parte, sulla seconda clausola non credo che arrivi chissà che club con chissà che offerte poi vedremo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

*Di Marzio parla degli accordi tra Milan e Atletico: ognuno continuerà a pagare gli stipendi dei propri calciatori (Milan 8M lordi per Torres, Atletico 5M lordi per Cerci). Inoltre se in estate l'Atletico dovesse ricevere un'offerta succulenta per Cerci, sarà libero di venderlo rompendo il prestito con il Milan. I rossoneri non hanno potuto acquistare subito Cerci perché quest'ultimo è per metà di un fondo del Qatar e per metà dell'Atletico. Il giocatore deve solo definire gli accordi con il Milan e poi sarà rossonero. L'Inter aveva spinto fino all'ultimo ma il Milan avendo già l'accordo con l'Atletico ha molta fiducia di chiudere. L'intenzione è di avere il giocatore già il 27 nel ritiro a Dubai.*


----------



## Love (24 Dicembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ahia,le clausole sono una mezza fregatura.
> 
> -L'ingaggio di Torres lo paga il Milan
> -Se nel 2015 arriva un'offerta per Cerci,questo può partire e Torres torna al Milan.



dove lo hai letto/sentito???


----------



## Love (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky parla degli accordi tra Milan e Atletico: ognuno continuerà a pagare gli stipendi dei propri calciatori (Milan 8M lordi per Torres, Atletico 5M lordi per Cerci). Inoltre se in estate l'Atletico dovesse ricevere un'offerta succulenta per Cerci, sarà libero di venderlo rompendo il prestito con il Milan.*



Ahia...


----------



## Milo (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky parla degli accordi tra Milan e Atletico: ognuno continuerà a pagare gli stipendi dei propri calciatori (Milan 8M lordi per Torres, Atletico 5M lordi per Cerci). Inoltre se in estate l'Atletico dovesse ricevere un'offerta succulenta per Cerci, sarà libero di venderlo rompendo il prestito con il Milan.*



Vabbè, salvo nostra offerta, o comunque salvo la volontà del giocatore!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio parla degli accordi tra Milan e Atletico: ognuno continuerà a pagare gli stipendi dei propri calciatori (Milan 8M lordi per Torres, Atletico 5M lordi per Cerci). Inoltre se in estate l'Atletico dovesse ricevere un'offerta succulenta per Cerci, sarà libero di venderlo rompendo il prestito con il Milan. I rossoneri non hanno potuto acquistare subito Cerci perché quest'ultimo è per metà di un fondo del Qatar e per metà dell'Atletico. Il giocatore deve solo definire gli accordi con il Milan e poi sarà rossonero. L'Inter aveva spinto fino all'ultimo ma il Milan avendo già l'accordo con l'Atletico ha molta fiducia di chiudere.*



Aggiornato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio parla degli accordi tra Milan e Atletico: ognuno continuerà a pagare gli stipendi dei propri calciatori (Milan 8M lordi per Torres, Atletico 5M lordi per Cerci). Inoltre se in estate l'Atletico dovesse ricevere un'offerta succulenta per Cerci, sarà libero di venderlo rompendo il prestito con il Milan. Il Milan non ha potuto acquistare subito Cerci perché è per metà di un fondo del Qatar e per metà dell'Ateltico. Il giocatore deve solo definire gli accordi con il Milan e poi sarà rossonero. L'Inter aveva spinto fino all'ultimo ma il Milan avendo già l'accordo con l'Atletico ha molta fiducia di chiudere.*



Diciamo che la clausola per l'estate è una fregatura da una parte, ma onestamente non credo che arrivi chissà che offerta anche se fa bene, hanno faticato a venderlo il Torino in estate nonostante arrivasse da una grande stagione e sapevano tutti che voleva andare via.

Dobbiamo chiudere subito non dopo natale, qua finisce che facciamo ancora figure, l'inter sta insistendo finisce che questi si mettono in mezzo ancora e ci fregano.


----------



## DannySa (24 Dicembre 2014)

Questa cosa degli ingaggi sa un po' di.. "Ok ragazzi è una rapina a mano armata ma lasciatemi almeno le braghe.."
Se il giocatore fa bene è chiaro che la sua volontà sarebbe quella di restare qui, se non fa bene finisce il rapporto a fine prestito.


----------



## Love (24 Dicembre 2014)

Era impensabile che l'atletico oltre che regalarci cerci si accollasse anche lo stipendio enorme di torres...buoni si ma fessi no...per quanto riguarda la clausola dell'offerta succulenta...beh...mai dire mai...se da noi fa sfracelli e arriva tipo l'inter o la juve con un offerta da 15 mln secondo me l'atletico lo cede...poi è tutto da vedere...intanto è un gran colpo che ci può dare una gran mano...e se arriva anche una mezz'ala sinistra....come ho detto nell'altro topic diventiamo i favoriti per il 3 posto...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio parla degli accordi tra Milan e Atletico: ognuno continuerà a pagare gli stipendi dei propri calciatori (Milan 8M lordi per Torres, Atletico 5M lordi per Cerci). Inoltre se in estate l'Atletico dovesse ricevere un'offerta succulenta per Cerci, sarà libero di venderlo rompendo il prestito con il Milan. I rossoneri non hanno potuto acquistare subito Cerci perché quest'ultimo è per metà di un fondo del Qatar e per metà dell'Atletico. Il giocatore deve solo definire gli accordi con il Milan e poi sarà rossonero. L'Inter aveva spinto fino all'ultimo ma il Milan avendo già l'accordo con l'Atletico ha molta fiducia di chiudere. L'intenzione è di avere il giocatore già il 27 nel ritiro a Dubai.*



All'estero credo non vada più (aldilà di un ipotetico ritorno a Madrid) e nel caso faccia bene penso ci sia la volontà di tutti di rimanere in rossonero. Poi nel 2016 vedremo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio parla degli accordi tra Milan e Atletico: ognuno continuerà a pagare gli stipendi dei propri calciatori (Milan 8M lordi per Torres, Atletico 5M lordi per Cerci). Inoltre se in estate l'Atletico dovesse ricevere un'offerta succulenta per Cerci, sarà libero di venderlo rompendo il prestito con il Milan. I rossoneri non hanno potuto acquistare subito Cerci perché quest'ultimo è per metà di un fondo del Qatar e per metà dell'Atletico. Il giocatore deve solo definire gli accordi con il Milan e poi sarà rossonero. L'Inter aveva spinto fino all'ultimo ma il Milan avendo già l'accordo con l'Atletico ha molta fiducia di chiudere. L'intenzione è di avere il giocatore già il 27 nel ritiro a Dubai.*





Love ha scritto:


> Era impensabile che l'atletico oltre che regalarci cerci si accollasse anche lo stipendio enorme di torres...buoni si ma fessi no...per quanto riguarda la clausola dell'offerta succulenta...beh...mai dire mai...se da noi fa sfracelli e arriva tipo l'inter o la juve con un offerta da 15 mln secondo me l'atletico lo cede...poi è tutto da vedere...intanto è un gran colpo che ci può dare una gran mano...e se arriva anche una mezz'ala sinistra....come ho detto nell'altro topic diventiamo i favoriti per il 3 posto...



concordo, l'operazione da parte di Galliani rimane magistrale. In Spagna non hanno l'anello al naso, e almeno dal punto di vista economico non vogliono perderci, tutelandosi nei modi opportuni. Ma sono tranquillo: difficilmente in estate arriverà qualcuno con 15M nella valigetta. 

Tuttavia, a questo punto dobbiamo tutelarci pure noi comprando Suso a parametro zero a prescindere. Male che va fa la riserva di qualità.


----------



## Love (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> concordo, l'operazione da parte di Galliani rimane magistrale. In Spagna non hanno l'anello al naso, e almeno dal punto di vista economico non vogliono perderci, tutelandosi nei modi opportuni. Ma sono tranquillo: difficilmente in estate arriverà qualcuno con 15M nella valigetta. *Tuttavia, a questo punto dobbiamo tutelarci pure noi comprando Suso a parametro zero a prescindere*.



D'accordissimo...Suso per età e qualità deve essere il futuro...io lo prenderei a gennaio per farlo crescere per giugno...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2014)

Dobbiamo però contare che Torres non è nostro, se Mourinho stoppa la cessione da loro siamo fregati quindi occhio a questa cosa.


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> concordo, l'operazione da parte di Galliani rimane magistrale. In Spagna non hanno l'anello al naso, e almeno dal punto di vista economico non vogliono perderci, tutelandosi nei modi opportuni. Ma sono tranquillo: difficilmente in estate arriverà qualcuno con 15M nella valigetta.
> 
> Tuttavia, a questo punto dobbiamo tutelarci pure noi comprando Suso a parametro zero a prescindere. Male che va fa la riserva di qualità.



continuiamo a pagare l'ingaggione di torres, non mi sembra cosi magistrale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo però contare che Torres non è nostro, se Mourinho stoppa la cessione da loro siamo fregati quindi occhio a questa cosa.



A Mou cosa gliene importa, il giocatore comunque non torna al Chelsea e l'ingaggio continuiamo a pagarglielo noi. Piuttosto mi sembra strano che se in estate si rompesse il prestito all'Atletico poi torni al Milan e non al Chelsea (proprietario del cartellino). Quindi farei attenzione a questa cosa, perché se Torres va in Spagna rompe qualsiasi legame contrattuale con il Milan. Nel calcio che io sappia non esiste la formula del sub-appalto (sub-prestito).



Ale ha scritto:


> continuiamo a pagare l'ingaggione di torres, non mi sembra cosi magistrale.



ci liberiamo di un paracarro in favore di un giocatore funzionale e ancora valido. Il tutto per la modica cifra di 3M lordi annui (differenza lorda tra i due stipendi, che ad ogni modo non va ad aumentare il monte stipendi che rimane inalterato).


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato l'affare del secolo pure se non fosse arrivato Cerci, altro che.
> Dai via un bollito con un contrattone e sostituisci un tuo titolare fuori ruolo con uno di ruolo, italiano, che sai cosa potrà darti nel campionato italiano... direi proprio senza senso.



il contrattone continui a pagarlo ed e' stato preso un giocatore sopravvalutato, si operazione senza senso


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A Mou cosa gliene importa, il giocatore comunque non torna al Chelsea e l'ingaggio continuiamo a pagarglielo noi. Piuttosto mi sembra strano che se in estate si rompesse il prestito all'Atletico poi torni al Milan e non al Chelsea (proprietario del cartellino). Quindi farei attenzione a questa cosa, perché se Torres va in Spagna rompe qualsiasi legame contrattuale con il Milan. Nel calcio che io sappia non esiste la formula del sub-appalto (sub-prestito).
> 
> 
> 
> ci liberiamo di un paracarro in favore di un giocatore funzionale e ancora valido. Il tutto per la modica cifra di 3M lordi annui (differenza lorda tra i due stipendi, che ad ogni modo non va ad aumentare il monte stipendi che rimane inalterato).



perche cerci vale i 4 mln netti di ingaggio che paghiamo?


----------



## DannySa (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> continuiamo a pagare l'ingaggione di torres, non mi sembra cosi magistrale.



Beh gli hai dato un bollito cosa pretendevi? non avessimo avuto Torres a quest'ora non prendevi Cerci e sarebbe arrivato un Diamanti qualsiasi.
Non credo l'Atletico avrebbe accettato se avessero dovuto sorbirsi il contrattone che ha, è un buon guadagno solo da parte nostra e a conti fatti questi 18 mesi li paghi la differenza che c'è tra i due contratti.


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Beh gli hai dato un bollito cosa pretendevi? non avessimo avuto Torres a quest'ora non prendevi Cerci e sarebbe arrivato un Diamanti qualsiasi.
> Non credo l'Atletico avrebbe accettato se avessero dovuto sorbirsi il contrattone che ha, è un buon guadagno solo da parte nostra e a conti fatti questi 18 mesi li paghi la differenza che c'è tra i due contratti.



alla fine della fiera, l'atletico ha parcheggiato cerci da noi, sperando che noi facendolo giocare glielo recuperiamo, per far si che loro lo possano rivendere ad una buon cifra , nel frattempo loro si sono presi torres al costo dell'ingaggio di cerci, e noi ci siamo tenuti pure il contrattone di torres. Operazione magistrale, si dell'atletico.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> perche cerci vale i 4 mln netti di ingaggio che paghiamo?



se consideriamo l'apporto di Torres e invece quello che ci può dare Cerci, si, sono soldi spesi benissimo. Se poi Cerci farà come o peggio di Torres ne possiamo riparlare. Ma ad oggi l'operazione rimane da 10 e lode perché Cerci sei mesi fa è stato pagato 16M mentre Torres 0.


----------



## DannySa (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> alla fine della fiera, l'atletico ha parcheggiato cerci da noi, sperando che noi facendolo giocare glielo recuperiamo, per far si che loro lo possano rivendere ad una buon cifra , nel frattempo loro si sono presi torres al costo dell'ingaggio di cerci, e noi ci siamo tenuti pure il contrattone di torres. Operazione magistrale, si dell'atletico.



Per come la vedo io se Cerci gioca bene da noi rimane e non va da nessuna parte, copre un ruolo scopertissimo, è italiano, 3 anni in meno di Torres e finalmente ha la possibilità di rimettersi in gioco in una big che gli sta dando fiducia.
Per la serie A è tanta roba? il suo costo? ZERO.
Pur di liberarsi di un bollito ci sta doverci rimettere qualche mln in più per un errore fatto in estate, ma vista la situazione di errore non si può più parlare.
Vai a dire ad un interista che gli arriva Cerci gratis, nella situazione attuale, ti bacia in bocca.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Dicembre 2014)

concordo con Re dell'est, l'operazione per il milan resta senza dubbio ottima!


a me continua a stupire l'operato dell'atl madrid...
mettiamo da parte i valori tecnici dei due giocatori e vediamo i dati puramente oggettivi:
l'atletico per prendere Torres poteva semplicemente fare la sua proposta in estate (battendo con ogni probabilità il milan). 
Invece è come se gli sta costando 16 milioni (non 19, il bonus per Cerci ovviamente non si è concretizzato)


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> se consideriamo l'apporto di Torres e invece quello che ci può dare Cerci, si, sono soldi spesi benissimo. Se poi Cerci farà come o peggio di Torres ne possiamo riparlare. Ma ad oggi l'operazione rimane da 10 e lode perché Cerci sei mesi fa è stato pagato 16M mentre Torres 0.



torres ci costerà 16 milioni di ingaggio lordo e nel migliore dei casi, cioe' che cerci faccia bene, resta un giocatore dell'atletico che lo potra' rivendere adeguatamente.


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io se Cerci gioca bene da noi rimane e non va da nessuna parte, copre un ruolo scopertissimo, è italiano, 3 anni in meno di Torres e finalmente ha la possibilità di rimettersi in gioco in una big che gli sta dando fiducia.
> Per la serie A è tanta roba? il suo costo? ZERO.
> Pur di liberarsi di un bollito ci sta doverci rimettere qualche mln in più per un errore fatto in estate, ma vista la situazione di errore non si può più parlare.
> Vai a dire ad un interista che gli arriva Cerci gratis, nella situazione attuale, ti bacia in bocca.



quindi nel tuo scenario, spendiamo 16 mln lordi di stipendio per torres e poi altri 15 minimo per riscattare cerci dall'atletico..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> quindi nel tuo scenario, spendiamo 16 mln lordi di stipendio per torres e poi altri 15 minimo per riscattare cerci dall'atletico..



Il contratto di Cerci scade nel giugno 2017, e da gennaio 2017 va via a costo zero. Il prestito da noi, salvo sorprese che tu dai già per scontate, termina a giugno 2016. Quindi non potranno valutarlo "15M minimo" ed a quel punto conterà molto la volontà del giocatore che dopo 18 mesi di Milan probabilmente non vorrà cambiare nuovamente aria. Così come mi sembra difficile che dopo sei mesi di Milan, in estate il giocatore accetti di andarsene da un'altra parte ancora (nel caso in cui arrivi una fantomatica squadra con 15M nella valigetta).


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io se Cerci gioca bene da noi rimane e non va da nessuna parte, copre un ruolo scopertissimo, è italiano, 3 anni in meno di Torres e finalmente ha la possibilità di rimettersi in gioco in una big che gli sta dando fiducia.
> Per la serie A è tanta roba? il suo costo? ZERO.
> Pur di liberarsi di un bollito *ci sta doverci rimettere qualche mln in più per un errore fatto in estate*, ma vista la situazione di errore non si può più parlare.
> Vai a dire ad un interista che gli arriva Cerci gratis, nella situazione attuale, ti bacia in bocca.


ma a questo punto guardando l'insieme io addirittura non la considererei una spesa aggiuntiva: 
il milan per prendere Cerci doveva spendere circa quei 16 milioni. Il milan (se va bene tutto) oggi ha preso Cerci a una cifra nettamente inferiore ai 16mln (e non dimentichiamo che anche cerci ha uno stipendio, quindi l'operazione estiva era 16mln+ingaggio di Cerci).
Invece l'acquisto (o meglio prestito...ma parliamo di 18 mesi) dell'ex granata appunto è 0mln+stipendio di Torres



Ale ha scritto:


> quindi nel tuo scenario, spendiamo 16 mln lordi di stipendio per torres e poi altri 15 minimo per riscattare cerci dall'atletico..


intanto non possiamo subito bollare "15mln per riscattare cerci" perchè il mondo cambia velocemente e il calcio ancora di più. Fra 18 mesi chissà qual'è la situazione, non possiamo fare nessuna cifra.

E anche provando a fare un'ipotesi, la cifra resta inferiore, perchè comprando Cerci in estate, anche lì ci sarebbe stato un ingaggio da pagare. Non era quello di Torres ma c'era.


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il contratto di Cerci scade nel giugno 2017, e da gennaio 2017 va via a costo zero. Il prestito da noi, salvo sorprese che tu dai già per scontate, termina a giugno 2016. Quindi non potranno valutarlo "15M minimo" ed a quel punto conterà molto la volontà del giocatore che dopo 18 mesi di Milan probabilmente non vorrà cambiare nuovamente aria. Così come mi sembra difficile che dopo sei mesi di Milan, in estate il giocatore accetti di andarsene da un'altra parte ancora (nel caso in cui arrivi una fantomatica squadra con 15M nella valigetta).



nelle condizioni c'e' scritto che non e' detto che questo prestito di 18 mesi si concluderà obbligatoriamente tra 18 mesi. se cerci in questi mesi fa bene e l'atletico lo vende, il milan non ci guadagna nulla dall'aver rivalutato cerci e si trova ancora sul groppone l'ingaggione di torres.


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il contratto di Cerci scade nel giugno 2017, e da gennaio 2017 va via a costo zero. Il prestito da noi, salvo sorprese che tu dai già per scontate, termina a giugno 2016. Quindi non potranno valutarlo "15M minimo" ed a quel punto conterà molto la volontà del giocatore che dopo 18 mesi di Milan probabilmente non vorrà cambiare nuovamente aria. Così come mi sembra difficile che dopo sei mesi di Milan, in estate il giocatore accetti di andarsene da un'altra parte ancora (nel caso in cui arrivi una fantomatica squadra con 15M nella valigetta).



nelle condizioni c'e' scritto che non e' detto che questo prestito di 18 mesi si concluderà obbligatoriamente tra 18 mesi. se cerci in questi mesi fa bene e l'atletico lo vende, il milan non ci guadagna nulla dall'aver rivalutato cerci e si trova ancora sul groppone l'ingaggione di torres.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> nelle condizioni c'e' scritto che non e' detto che questo prestito di 18 mesi si concluderà obbligatoriamente tra 18 mesi. se cerci in questi mesi fa bene e l'atletico lo vende, il milan non ci guadagna nulla dall'aver rivalutato cerci e si trova ancora sul groppone l'ingaggione di torres.



1) L'Atletico non potrà vendere nessuno senza la volontà del giocatore che quindi può benissimo decidere di continuare col prestito al Milan fino alla scadenza dei 18 mesi.

2) il Milan in questa operazione non ci perde nulla dal punto di vista economico, mentre ci guadagna molto dal punto di vista tecnico. Chi ci perde è solo l'Atletico perché ha già depauperato un investimento di 16M che ormai non potrà più recuperare senza il consenso del giocatore ad andarsene in una squadra diversa dal Milan.


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 1) L'Atletico non potrà vendere nessuno senza la volontà del giocatore che quindi può benissimo decidere di continuare col prestito al Milan.
> 
> 2) il Milan in questa operazione non ci perde nulla dal punto di vista economico, mentre ci guadagna molto dal punto di vista tecnico. Chi ci perde è solo l'Atletico perché ha già depauperato un investimento di 16M che ormai non potrà più recuperare senza il consenso del giocatore ad andarsene in una squadra diversa dal Milan.




1) questa è una tua tesi, ci puo stare come non ci puo stare. Io questa certezza non ce l'ho

2) il milan alla fine ha speso quanto l'atletico con la differenza che loro hanno un giocatore valido e che potranno rivendere e noi abbiamo un giocatore bollito a fine carriera da cui non ricaveremo nulla.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio parla degli accordi tra Milan e Atletico: ognuno continuerà a pagare gli stipendi dei propri calciatori (Milan 8M lordi per Torres, Atletico 5M lordi per Cerci). Inoltre se in estate l'Atletico dovesse ricevere un'offerta succulenta per Cerci, sarà libero di venderlo rompendo il prestito con il Milan. I rossoneri non hanno potuto acquistare subito Cerci perché quest'ultimo è per metà di un fondo del Qatar e per metà dell'Atletico. Il giocatore deve solo definire gli accordi con il Milan e poi sarà rossonero. L'Inter aveva spinto fino all'ultimo ma il Milan avendo già l'accordo con l'Atletico ha molta fiducia di chiudere. L'intenzione è di avere il giocatore già il 27 nel ritiro a Dubai.*





Ale ha scritto:


> 1) questa è una tua tesi, ci puo stare come non ci puo stare. Io questa certezza non ce l'ho
> 
> 2)* il milan alla fine ha speso quanto l'atletico* con la differenza che loro hanno un giocatore valido e che potranno rivendere e noi abbiamo un giocatore bollito a fine carriera da cui non ricaveremo nulla.



Il Milan in questa operazione ha speso quanto l'Atletico? Perché Torres ci è costato 16M di cartellino?  noi abbiamo scambiato un giocatore valutato 0 e ormai bollito, con uno pagato bei soldoni. La possibilità che vada via è una tua tesi, così come è una mia tesi che rimanga. Staremo a vedere come finirà, ma ad oggi l'operazione rimane ottima sia dal punto di vista economico che tecnico per i motivi detti fino ad ora.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Dicembre 2014)

scusate ma quelli che si lamentano io non li capisco. 
non è una provocazione ma voglio realmente capire, magari sto sbagliando ad esultare...

Allora fino a un giorno fa avevamo sul groppone un Torres completamente finito, un giocatore da strapagare che neanche si può far giocare visto l'inutilità.
Oggi il milan continuando a pagare quello stipendio sostituisce questo giocatore CHE NON GIOCAVA con un giocatore altamente funzionale alla squadra, bravo e pure in forma.

Parliamo di 2 operazioni positive in un colpo solo.

L'alternativa era liberarsi definitivamente di Torres e del suo ingaggio, ma senza nessun upgrade in cambio. E onestamente mi sono rotto di guardare bilanci e soldi. Che gioia è per un tifoso vedere Balotelli venduto per avere in cambio il nulla se non denaro che incassa la società?

L'operazione di oggi imho fa contenti i tifosi che vedranno un calciatore migliore in campo (nettamente migliore) e anche la dirigenza perchè non c'è effettivamente stata nessun spesa. Meno di così per prendere un Cerci non si poteva assolutamente spendere.
La Roma ad esempio per prendere Iturbe ha mollato 30 milioni (+ingaggio)


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio parla degli accordi tra Milan e Atletico: ognuno continuerà a pagare gli stipendi dei propri calciatori (Milan 8M lordi per Torres, Atletico 5M lordi per Cerci). Inoltre se in estate l'Atletico dovesse ricevere un'offerta succulenta per Cerci, sarà libero di venderlo rompendo il prestito con il Milan. I rossoneri non hanno potuto acquistare subito Cerci perché quest'ultimo è per metà di un fondo del Qatar e per metà dell'Atletico. Il giocatore deve solo definire gli accordi con il Milan e poi sarà rossonero. L'Inter aveva spinto fino all'ultimo ma il Milan avendo già l'accordo con l'Atletico ha molta fiducia di chiudere. L'intenzione è di avere il giocatore già il 27 nel ritiro a Dubai.*



Poco male, resta una grande operazione, tanto ormai Cerci resterà rossonero, ne sono certo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio parla degli accordi tra Milan e Atletico: ognuno continuerà a pagare gli stipendi dei propri calciatori (Milan 8M lordi per Torres, Atletico 5M lordi per Cerci). Inoltre se in estate l'Atletico dovesse ricevere un'offerta succulenta per Cerci, sarà libero di venderlo rompendo il prestito con il Milan. I rossoneri non hanno potuto acquistare subito Cerci perché quest'ultimo è per metà di un fondo del Qatar e per metà dell'Atletico. Il giocatore deve solo definire gli accordi con il Milan e poi sarà rossonero. L'Inter aveva spinto fino all'ultimo ma il Milan avendo già l'accordo con l'Atletico ha molta fiducia di chiudere. L'intenzione è di avere il giocatore già il 27 nel ritiro a Dubai.*





Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> scusate ma quelli che si lamentano io non li capisco.
> non è una provocazione ma voglio realmente capire, magari sto sbagliando ad esultare...
> 
> Allora fino a un giorno fa avevamo sul groppone un Torres completamente finito, un giocatore da strapagare che neanche si può far giocare visto l'inutilità.
> ...



Te lo spiego io: Galliani sarà osteggiato dalla maggior parte della gente fino a quando non se ne andrà via. Ormai l'antipatia verso il personaggio obnubila molti giudizi. C'è poco da fare. Se Cerci lo avesse preso l'Inter alle stesse condizioni si parlerebbe di Ausilio come di un fenomeno e Galliani come di un fesso che si è fatto fregare per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Te lo spiego io: Galliani sarà osteggiato dalla maggior parte della gente fino a quando non se ne andrà via. Ormai l'antipatia verso il personaggio obnubila molti giudizi. C'è poco da fare. Se Cerci lo avesse preso l'Inter alle stesse condizioni si parlerebbe di Ausilio come di un fenomeno e Galliani come di un fesso che si è fatto fregare per l'ennesima volta.


ottima risposta...
ma guarda a me Galliani fa schifo totale. Come ho scritto nella pagina dedicata a lui, la persona-galliani mi fa ribrezzo da anni.
Non si può però ricoscenere la bontà dell'operazione di oggi.

Quest'estate, finita la farsa-iturbe, siamo stati 1 mese e forse più a sperare nell'acquisto di cerci.
Cioè siamo stati vicini a prendere biabiany...che si può pretendere più di un cerci oggi? sopra cerci c'è quasi solamente gente per cui bisogna pagare profumatamente.
Pretendere di più dal mercato con zero euro messi sul piatto dalla società è impossibile

E sono d'accordo sul fatto che se lo avesse preso l'inter (e in questo modo tra l'altro) stavamo qui a roderci, io per primo. 

Per me Cerci è un buonissimo giocatore, fino all'ultima partita che ha fatto con l'italia mi ha convinto parecchio.


----------



## milan1899 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Non ho letto le pagine precedenti, ma veramente si lamenta qualcuno? Ma vi meritate di vedere Torres in campo titolare tutta la stagione! Ma per favore, qua si vuole fare polemica a tutti i costi. Cerci e' nel pieno della carriera e sicuramente ci darà una grossa mano, lo scambiamo a zero con un giocatore finito che in sei mesi ha fatto un gol, ma come si fa dico io a lamentarsi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio parla degli accordi tra Milan e Atletico: ognuno continuerà a pagare gli stipendi dei propri calciatori (Milan 8M lordi per Torres, Atletico 5M lordi per Cerci). Inoltre se in estate l'Atletico dovesse ricevere un'offerta succulenta per Cerci, sarà libero di venderlo rompendo il prestito con il Milan. I rossoneri non hanno potuto acquistare subito Cerci perché quest'ultimo è per metà di un fondo del Qatar e per metà dell'Atletico. Il giocatore deve solo definire gli accordi con il Milan e poi sarà rossonero. L'Inter aveva spinto fino all'ultimo ma il Milan avendo già l'accordo con l'Atletico ha molta fiducia di chiudere. L'intenzione è di avere il giocatore già il 27 nel ritiro a Dubai.*





Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ottima risposta...
> ma guarda a me Galliani fa schifo totale. Come ho scritto nella pagina dedicata a lui, la persona-galliani mi fa ribrezzo da anni.
> Non si può però ricoscenere la bontà dell'operazione di oggi.
> 
> ...



E' la logica del Moncler. Non sempre ciò che paghi 1000€ vale quei soldi... ti puoi vestire bene anche spendendo 1/10 di quella cifra. Molti tuttavia vanno pazzi per i capi firmati, e quindi se non spendono vagonate di soldi per ciò che è sulla bocca di tutti non si sentono in pace con sé stessi. Quindi chi prende Iturbe per 30M è un fenomeno, mentre chi prende Cerci per 18 mesi, a sei mesi da quando può firmare a 0 per qualsiasi altra società, pagandolo solo con lo stipendio di Torres (quindi con il cartellino crollato da 16M a 0), ecco che diventa improvvisamente pezzente e addirittura sprecone perché non si è liberato completamente di un ingaggio pesante ed inoltre è stato pure concesso all'Atletico la possibilità di rivenderlo in estate se trova qualche acquirente che accontenti la stessa società e il giocatore. 

No, Cerci andava pagato 16M sull'unghia all'Atletico. E Torres andava ceduto gratis. Così avremmo risparmiato 3M lordi di stipendio rispetto a Cerci (8-5)... annullati però dall'ammortamento di Cerci. Tu dirai: si però il giocatore era subito tutto nostro. Certo, ma con un aggravio economico che ci avrebbe impedito di rivenderlo senza perderci. E allora? Il risultato è che se lo avessimo pagato 16M, ci sarebbe stata comunque gente che si sarebbe lamentata per questo motivo. Magari tirando fuori i casi Matri e Pazzini, che saremo costretti a lasciare andare a zero. 

Solo su una cosa siamo sicuri: comunque vada, Galliani è un pirla


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio parla degli accordi tra Milan e Atletico: ognuno continuerà a pagare gli stipendi dei propri calciatori (Milan 8M lordi per Torres, Atletico 5M lordi per Cerci). Inoltre se in estate l'Atletico dovesse ricevere un'offerta succulenta per Cerci, sarà libero di venderlo rompendo il prestito con il Milan. I rossoneri non hanno potuto acquistare subito Cerci perché quest'ultimo è per metà di un fondo del Qatar e per metà dell'Atletico. Il giocatore deve solo definire gli accordi con il Milan e poi sarà rossonero. L'Inter aveva spinto fino all'ultimo ma il Milan avendo già l'accordo con l'Atletico ha molta fiducia di chiudere. L'intenzione è di avere il giocatore già il 27 nel ritiro a Dubai.*



Operazione straordinaria. Gli abbiamo rifilato un soprammobile in cambio di un calciatore che, per carità, può piacere o non piacere. Ma di un calciatore si tratta.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Dicembre 2014)

cioè meglio di così obiettivamente non si poteva fare. Correggiamo un pessimo errore estivo con un'ottima operazione anche in ottica formazione ideale. Ciliegina sulla torta è aver fregato sotto il naso l'inter


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Dicembre 2014)

milan1899 ha scritto:


> Non ho letto le pagine precedenti, ma veramente si lamenta qualcuno? Ma vi meritate di vedere Torres in campo titolare tutta la stagione! Ma per favore, qua si vuole fare polemica a tutti i costi. Cerci e' nel pieno della carriera e sicuramente ci darà una grossa mano, lo scambiamo a zero con un giocatore finito che in sei mesi ha fatto un gol, ma come si fa dico io a lamentarsi...


che poi guardiamoci intorno e vediamo quali erano le alternative....un Diamanti 31enne proveniente da un anno di cina. Era forse meglio lui?

Qualcuno ha parlato della bassa media-gol...l'unica cosa che conta è lo stato di forma attuale di un calciatore. Altrimenti con Essien e Torres dovremmo avere 2 campioni in squadra.

Cerci chiaramente ha fatto il salto di qualità dal 2010 e un ulteriore salto col Torino due anni dopo.
Dal 2010 tiene una media gol ogni 3.4 partite. 
+ gli assist. (l'ultimo anno al torino 13 gol e 11 assist, record della serie A quell'anno).
Per il suo ruolo è tanta roba.
Prendiamo un paragone scomodissimo,robben. Togliendo gli anni al bayern che non fanno testo (1 gol ogni 2 partite, una media da punta) ha una media di 1 gol ogni 4.3 partite. 

Per finire, cerci essendo un veterano della serie A non soffre dell'eventuale problema dell'adattamento in un altro campionato 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' la logica del Moncler. Non sempre ciò che paghi 1000€ vale quei soldi... ti puoi vestire bene anche spendendo 1/10 di quella cifra. Molti tuttavia vanno pazzi per i capi firmati, e quindi se non spendono vagonate di soldi per ciò che è sulla bocca di tutti non si sentono in pace con sé stessi. Quindi chi prende Iturbe per 30M è un fenomeno, mentre chi prende Cerci per 18 mesi, a sei mesi da quando può firmare a 0 per qualsiasi altra società, pagandolo solo con lo stipendio di Torres (quindi con il cartellino crollato da 16M a 0), ecco che diventa improvvisamente pezzente e addirittura sprecone perché non si è liberato completamente di un ingaggio pesante ed inoltre è stato pure concesso all'Atletico la possibilità di rivenderlo in estate se trova qualche acquirente che accontenti la stessa società e il giocatore.
> 
> No, Cerci andava pagato 16M sull'unghia all'Atletico. E Torres andava ceduto gratis. Così avremmo risparmiato 3M lordi di stipendio rispetto a Cerci (8-5)... annullati però dall'ammortamento di Cerci. Tu dirai: si però il giocatore era subito tutto nostro. Certo, ma con un aggravio economico che ci avrebbe impedito di rivenderlo senza perderci. E allora? Il risultato è che se lo avessimo pagato 16M, ci sarebbe stata comunque gente che si sarebbe lamentata per questo motivo. Magari tirando fuori i casi Matri e Pazzini, che saremo costretti a lasciare andare a zero.
> 
> Solo su una cosa siamo sicuri: comunque vada, Galliani è un pirla


quoto,sottoscrivo,concordo


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Milan in questa operazione ha speso quanto l'Atletico? Perché Torres ci è costato 16M di cartellino?  noi abbiamo scambiato un giocatore valutato 0 e ormai bollito, con uno pagato bei soldoni. La possibilità che vada via è una tua tesi, così come è una mia tesi che rimanga. Staremo a vedere come finirà, ma ad oggi l'operazione rimane ottima sia dal punto di vista economico che tecnico per i motivi detti fino ad ora.



L ingaggio lordo di torres che resta a carico interamente del Milan e pari a 16mln, cioè 8 mln lordi annui.,piu o meno i soldi spesi dal atletico per il cartellino di cerci, solo che noi abbiamo preso un bollito e loro un calciatore., o forse non è così,?


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2014)

*Milan Channel annuncia: c'è l'accordo tra il Milan e l'Atletico per lo scambio tra Torres e Cerci. Ora i calciatori dovranno trovare l'accordo economico con i club. *


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> L ingaggio lordo di torres che resta a carico interamente del Milan e pari a 16mln, cioè 8 mln lordi annui.,piu o meno i soldi spesi dal atletico per il cartellino di cerci, solo che noi abbiamo preso un bollito e loro un calciatore., o forse non è così,?


ale a parte che anche se le cifre fossero uguali, l'operazione sarebbe comunque buona (per me cerci valeva quei 16mln in estate, quindi l'errore torres sarebbe stato lo stesso "aggiustato" o perlomeno diminuito).

Ma in realtà non è neanche la stessa cifra: se nel conteggio metti (giustamente) lo stipendio di torres per intero , al cartellino di cerci devi sommare anche il suo stipendio (per intero, o meglio per i 18 mesi)


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

Poi ovviamente includerei nel 10 e lode i 16 mln per il contratto di torres il cui cartellino vale zero : operazione magnifica, voto: 16 e la nostra rosa è superiore alla Roma. 
Poi se avete tempo date anche il voto al colpo del condor e come siano bastati 4 mesi per mettere l ennesimo giocatore strapagato alla porta, forza Milan eh


----------



## Frikez (24 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel annuncia: c'è l'accordo tra il Milan e l'Atletico per lo scambio tra Torres e Cerci. Ora i calciatori dovranno trovare l'accordo economico con i club. *



Se continuiamo a pagare lo stipendio di Torres e loro faranno lo stesso con Cerci che accordo economico devono trovare? Secondo me Torres si dimezza l'ingaggio e/o pagheremo la differenza rispetto ai 4 milioni che percepiva.
Con Cerci non ci saranno problemi dato che prendeva 2/2.5 milioni circa.


----------



## smallball (24 Dicembre 2014)

Grandissimo colpo....giornata bellissima


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel annuncia: c'è l'accordo tra il Milan e l'Atletico per lo scambio tra Torres e Cerci. Ora i calciatori dovranno trovare l'accordo economico con i club. *



Mah, calciomercato.com (dove scrive Di Marzio) riporta che a Sky hanno detto che pagheremo fino a fine stagione sia l'ingaggio di Cerci che quello di Torres. Praticamente un ingaggio da top player per avere in squadra Cerci 

Poi non si capisce da dove arrivano i buchi di bilancio e perchè non si investe, ci credo...


----------



## 666psycho (24 Dicembre 2014)

ha fallitto in una piazza come madrid.. vediamo come se la cava qui al milan, ci sono tante pressione, ma almeno in italia puo dire la sua... ma non mi esalto piu di tanto..


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio parla degli accordi tra Milan e Atletico: ognuno continuerà a pagare gli stipendi dei propri calciatori (Milan 8M lordi per Torres, Atletico 5M lordi per Cerci). Inoltre se in estate l'Atletico dovesse ricevere un'offerta succulenta per Cerci, sarà libero di venderlo rompendo il prestito con il Milan. I rossoneri non hanno potuto acquistare subito Cerci perché quest'ultimo è per metà di un fondo del Qatar e per metà dell'Atletico. Il giocatore deve solo definire gli accordi con il Milan e poi sarà rossonero. L'Inter aveva spinto fino all'ultimo ma il Milan avendo già l'accordo con l'Atletico ha molta fiducia di chiudere. L'intenzione è di avere il giocatore già il 27 nel ritiro a Dubai.*



Cerci ormai non se lo filerà più nessuno,la possibilità di vendita dell'Atletico non è un problema.
Peccato per gli stipendi,ma se fosse stato altrimenti sarebbe stata una rapina a mano armata.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel annuncia: c'è l'accordo tra il Milan e l'Atletico per lo scambio tra Torres e Cerci. Ora i calciatori dovranno trovare l'accordo economico con i club. *



.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel annuncia: c'è l'accordo tra il Milan e l'Atletico per lo scambio tra Torres e Cerci. Ora i calciatori dovranno trovare l'accordo economico con i club. *



Operazione eccellente!!!


----------



## gabuz (25 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel annuncia: c'è l'accordo tra il Milan e l'Atletico per lo scambio tra Torres e Cerci. Ora i calciatori dovranno trovare l'accordo economico con i club. *



Se Torres non era utile è un'operazione corretta. Il mio dubbio sul fatto che la nostra prima punta sia uno che con 8 gol è al suo record personale in carriera però permane


----------



## gabuz (25 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> nelle condizioni c'e' scritto che non e' detto che questo prestito di 18 mesi si concluderà obbligatoriamente tra 18 mesi. se cerci in questi mesi fa bene e l'atletico lo vende, il milan non ci guadagna nulla dall'aver rivalutato cerci e si trova ancora sul groppone l'ingaggione di torres.



Potrebbe anche essere che, forte della volontà del giocatore, possa essere proprio il Milan a formulare l'offerta concreta, alle cifre che vorremo noi ; )


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Dicembre 2014)

Facciamo un pò d'ordine.
Fuori di discussione che il Milan, sulla carta, guadagna da un punto di vista tecnico. Almeno per sei mesi ci siamo assicurati un giocatore vero contro una salma.
Se entrambi giocheranno bene (Torres può risvegliarsi dal torpore), può essere che, alla scadenza di Giugno, le cose rimangano come stabilito: ognuno si tiene il suo giocatore. Anche l'Atletico non avrebbe interesse a perdere Torres.
Diverso sarebbe se Cerci gioca bene e Torres male. Arriverebbe sicuramente qualcuno che offre una cifra interessante per Cerci. In tal caso avremmo pagato le sue prestazioni 4/M lordi e imbarcheremmo ancora le spoglie di Torres.
Da quello che si sa dell'accordo sembrerebbe che l'unica possibilità per l'Atletico di riavere Cerci sia di ricevere un'offerta sostanziosa, quindi se entrambi giocassero male, ognuno dovrebbe tenersi il proprio osso.
Faccio notare che la cifra "sostanziosa" la decide l'Atletico, non noi: potrebbe trattarsi anche solo di 5/M. Speriamo che Galliani si sia riservato il diritto di prelazione, escludendo in tal caso il ritorno di Torres.
Tutto quanto sopra vale per i prossimi 6 mesi.
Trascorsi quelli il contratto scadrebbe dopo altri 12 mesi. Dopo di che si dovranno rifare gli accordi. 
Nella peggiore delle ipotesi avremo sul groppone ancora 6 mesi del contratto di Torres buttati nel cesso. 
Alla fine ce ne libereremo.
Auguriamoci che Torres faccia sfracelli...


----------



## DannySa (25 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel annuncia: c'è l'accordo tra il Milan e l'Atletico per lo scambio tra Torres e Cerci. Ora i calciatori dovranno trovare l'accordo economico con i club. *



Bene così, soffiato all'Inter che ora rimane con un paio di mosche in mano e probabilmente ci puntava forte per gli stessi motivi per cui stiamo parlando della bontà dell'operazione di oggi.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Dicembre 2014)

Son contento. Sulla destra abbiamo finalmente un giocatore che può far la differenza, non un mediocre come Honda. Ora voglio Suso.


----------



## caciocavallodoc (25 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> alla fine della fiera, l'atletico ha parcheggiato cerci da noi, sperando che noi facendolo giocare glielo recuperiamo, per far si che loro lo possano rivendere ad una buon cifra , nel frattempo loro si sono presi torres al costo dell'ingaggio di cerci, e noi ci siamo tenuti pure il contrattone di torres. Operazione magistrale, si dell'atletico.






Dimentichi però una cosa importantissima. Che se noi glielo recuperiamo in questo anno e 1/2, Cerci poi nel 2016 va via dall'Atletico a parametro 0 e ricordati che oggi è il calciatore che decide cosa fare e dove andare. Intanto ce lo saremmo goduti per un anno e 1/2 e poi vedremo cosa accadrà. il Milan continuerà a pagare il contratto di Torres? Beh almeno saranno soldi spesi per un calciatore e non per un fantasma bollito ed inutile.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Operazione magistrale, si dell'atletico.



Oh si,magistrale. Hanno preso un giocatore,quattro mesi fa,pagandolo 18 milioni di euro,e adesso lo cedono in prestito per 18 mesi,in cambio della salma di Torres. Che strano,quando Galliani ha ceduto in prestito Matri è stato crocefisso,nessuno gli ha detto "che bravo che è Zio Fester,ha parcheggiato Matri,così gioca e lo valorizziamo".




Ale ha scritto:


> Poi ovviamente includerei nel 10 e lode i 16 mln per il contratto di torres il cui cartellino vale zero : operazione magnifica, voto: 16 e la nostra rosa è superiore alla Roma.
> Poi se avete tempo date anche il voto al colpo del condor e come siano bastati 4 mesi per mettere l ennesimo giocatore strapagato alla porta, forza Milan eh


Strapagato,ruotfl. Non sapevo che un prestito secco fosse sinonimo di "strapagato". Immagino che,in proporzione,Bonaventura sia costato più di Bale.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Solo su una cosa siamo sicuri: comunque vada, Galliani è un pirla



Ma questo è ovvio. Galliani pirla,Er Sabba genioh. Poi fa niente che D.Lopez,Alex,Rami,Bonaventura,Honda,Menez,Montolivo e De Jong siano costati meno della metà del cartellino di Iturbe.


----------



## peppe75 (25 Dicembre 2014)

A me basta che fa una stagione come l'ha fatta con il Torino...goal e assist come se piovesse!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Dicembre 2014)

Ma ovviamente si parte dal presupposto che Cerci dia un contributo maggiore di Torres (si spera, anche se non è molto difficile riuscirci).

Sta di fatto che Torres l'ha preso proprio Mister Galliani in pompa magna pochi mesi fa, adesso lo sbologna via prima ancora che inizi la sessione invernale di mercato. Cerci-Torres è l'ennesima pezza ragazzi, un altro rattoppo. Uno che va per i 28 che viene in prestito per un anno e mezzo, ma che potrebbe essere già venduto la prossima estate.
E l'esborso economico, se venissero confermate le notizie di Sky, non sarebbe indifferente. Poi arriva l'estate e ci lamentiamo perchè il bilancio è più rosso delle strisce dello sfondo di questo forum e viene fatto il solito mercato mediocre, con il Torres/Essien di turno.

Manco stessimo prendendo Ribery poi, Cerci... uno che ha azzeccato due stagioni al Torino.



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> D.Lopez,Alex,Rami,Bonaventura,Honda,Menez,Montolivo e De Jong siano costati meno della metà del cartellino di Iturbe.



infatti siamo a pari punti con la Roma, evè? Di Matri pagato più di Pjanic non ne vogliamo parlare?  Dell'ingaggio lordo di Mexes che ci è costato quanto i cartellini di Strootman + Pjanic + la loro metà di Nainggolan? 



Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel annuncia: c'è l'accordo tra il Milan e l'Atletico per lo scambio tra Torres e Cerci. Ora i calciatori dovranno trovare l'accordo economico con i club. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Dicembre 2014)

Boh raga , prediamo un giocatore vero scambiandolo con una salma e qualcuno si lamenta ...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma ovviamente si parte dal presupposto che Cerci dia un contributo maggiore di Torres (si spera, anche se non è molto difficile riuscirci).
> 
> Sta di fatto che Torres l'ha preso proprio Mister Galliani in pompa magna pochi mesi fa, adesso lo sbologna via prima ancora che inizi la sessione invernale di mercato. Cerci-Torres è l'ennesima pezza ragazzi, un altro rattoppo. Uno che va per i 28 che viene in prestito per un anno e mezzo, ma che potrebbe essere già venduto la prossima estate.
> E l'esborso economico, se venissero confermate le notizie di Sky, non sarebbe indifferente. Poi arriva l'estate e ci lamentiamo perchè il bilancio è più rosso delle strisce dello sfondo di questo forum e viene fatto il solito mercato mediocre, con il Torres/Essien di turno.
> ...



Rotfl,tra un po' verrà fuori che Galliani è un incompetente perchè il Milan in Champions è meno competitivo del Bayern Monaco. Ma poi,stai veramente confrontando un parametro zero -scarso,per carità,con quei tre,che sono costati sui 10-15 milioni l'uno?Ma poi scusa,perche' quando si parla degli affari del Milan,si considera il costo dello stipendio lordo moltiplicato per n anni piu' il conto dal ristorante Giannino,le spese per la cancelleria,il costo per cucire le nuove magliette e per il pieno della benzina necessaria per portarlo a Milanello,mentre per gli acquisti della Roma si pensa solo al cartellino? Nainngolan ce l'avra' uno stipendio lordo,o gioca gratis? Stai a vedere che Er Sabba nun paga lo stipendio ai suoi giocatori! #sabatrucco

Che c'entra Matri con Pjanic? Affari fatti in due sessioni diverse. Quando la Roma ha preso Miralem,il Milan a stento aveva i soldi per agare lo stipendio Aquilani.


Vabbe',che ve devo di.


----------



## DannySa (25 Dicembre 2014)

È inutile lamentarsi delle spese varie di questa operazione, conta solo arrivare in Champions e rimanere con Torres non credo ci avrebbe facilitato il compito anzi.
Le somme si tireranno a fine stagione e Cerci viene qui per dimostrare di valere il posto da titolare, è stato definito come un flop in Spagna ma è più probabile che non si sia adattato in un meccanismo già perfetto, giocando tra l'altro molto poco e quindi senza mai avere un qualsivoglia ritmo partita.


----------



## Ale (25 Dicembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Oh si,magistrale. Hanno preso un giocatore,quattro mesi fa,pagandolo 18 milioni di euro,e adesso lo cedono in prestito per 18 mesi,in cambio della salma di Torres. Che strano,quando Galliani ha ceduto in prestito Matri è stato crocefisso,nessuno gli ha detto "che bravo che è Zio Fester,ha parcheggiato Matri,così gioca e lo valorizziamo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siamo perennemente in rosso senza mai comprare un campione che siamo uno e senza mai lottare per vincere qualcosa, ma forse viviamo in mondi diversi


----------



## Ale (25 Dicembre 2014)

caciocavallodoc ha scritto:


> Dimentichi però una cosa importantissima. Che se noi glielo recuperiamo in questo anno e 1/2, Cerci poi nel 2016 va via dall'Atletico a parametro 0 e ricordati che oggi è il calciatore che decide cosa fare e dove andare. Intanto ce lo saremmo goduti per un anno e 1/2 e poi vedremo cosa accadrà. il Milan continuerà a pagare il contratto di Torres? Beh almeno saranno soldi spesi per un calciatore e non per un fantasma bollito ed inutile.



Come è stato già detto, se cerci farà bene l atletico lo rivendera e vorrà rientrare di quanto hanno sborsato.


----------



## smallball (25 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh raga , prediamo un giocatore vero scambiandolo con una salma e qualcuno si lamenta ...



bravo Lollo hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel annuncia: c'è l'accordo tra il Milan e l'Atletico per lo scambio tra Torres e Cerci. Ora i calciatori dovranno trovare l'accordo economico con i club. *





Frikez ha scritto:


> Se continuiamo a pagare lo stipendio di Torres e loro faranno lo stesso con Cerci che accordo economico devono trovare? Secondo me Torres si dimezza l'ingaggio e/o pagheremo la differenza rispetto ai 4 milioni che percepiva.
> Con Cerci non ci saranno problemi dato che prendeva 2/2.5 milioni circa.



Si, Sky probabilmente non aveva capito bene i dettagli dell'affare. Ma economicamente è uguale, se paghiamo la differenza di stipendio a Torres (non credo più di 1,5-2) e ne diamo altri 2 a Cerci, non spendiamo una lira più di quanto stiamo spendendo per Torres. Poi anche la formula della rottura del prestito per mandarlo altrove (con consenso del giocatore), non mi torna. In quel caso il giocatore dovrebbe tornare al Chelsea, proprietario del cartellino, e non al Milan. 

Cioè, da come dice Sky è come se il Chelsea potesse prestare contemporaneamente il giocatore a due squadre diverse, oppure come se il Milan fosse libero di decidere le sorti di un giocatore non suo. Entrambe queste cose sono illogiche. L'unica spiegazione, assai cervellotica, è questa: 

- Milan e Chelsea rompono il prestito di Torres.
- Torres torna al Chelsea che decide di prestarlo all'Atletico per 18 mesi.
- L'Atletico ci presta Cerci per 18 mesi con la fantomatica clausola della rottura se arriva uno sceicco a portarsi via il giocatore.
- Milan e Atletico si accordano tra di loro privatamente sulla questione stipendi (senza interpellare il Chelsea, proprietario del cartellino fino al 2016, che quindi ne resta fuori).

- Se l'Atletico decide con il consenso di Cerci di venderlo al Manchester United, si rompe il prestito con il Milan e Cerci viene venduto in Premier. 
- Atletico e Chelsea decidono di rompere il prestito di Torres e quest'ultimo torna nella squadra proprietaria del suo cartellino, il Chelsea.
- A questo punto il Chelsea dovrebbe riprestarlo al Milan con il nostro consenso, altrimenti se lo tiene sul groppone.

Altre vie logiche non ne vedo.


----------



## sion (25 Dicembre 2014)

cioe non si e' mai contenti ragazzi..rendiamoci conto...non stiamo prendendo messi ma sicuramente e' un calciatore piu' funzionale di torres e meglio lui che niente...

non capisco perche' si devono SEMPRE sottolineare le cose negative di tutte le operazioni di mercato che facciamo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> alla fine della fiera, l'atletico ha parcheggiato cerci da noi, sperando che noi facendolo giocare glielo recuperiamo, per far si che loro lo possano rivendere ad una buon cifra , nel frattempo loro si sono presi torres al costo dell'ingaggio di cerci, e noi ci siamo tenuti pure il contrattone di torres. Operazione magistrale, si dell'atletico.


Che lo scambio fosse relativo ai soli giocatori e non anche agli stipendi era preventivabile.
Ora si tratta di capire se Il Milan ha la capacità di far recedere, anche solo in parte, Torres dal suo contratto con noi.
Se Galliani ci riesce, ma ne dubito, sarebbe un affare perfetto.
*Se non ci riesce, l'arrivo di Cerci si potrebbe configurare come un prestito gratuito di sei mesi, come se Torres rimanesse al Milan, ovviamente in tribuna, e Cerci giocasse nel Milan senza nemmeno lo stipendio...*
Vista così, la cosa si presenterebbe meglio.
Senza contare che Torres potrebbe anche migliorare in Spagna (come credo farà con l'aria di casa e la spinta dei suoi tifosi) e che il Milan possa sfruttare degnamente questa situazione per rendere definitivo lo scambio anche degli stipendi.
Il tuo discorso, ipotetico, prende in considerazione solo l'idea che Cerci qui farà bene mentre Torres continuerà a essere una salma.
Prova a immaginare qualcosa di diverso...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Dicembre 2014)

Comunque altro che sostituto di Honda per gennaio, Cerci è titolare tutta la vita
non riesco a immaginare moduli in cui i due possano convivere, dato che Pippo ha fatto intendere di non vedere affatto Honda trequartista


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Dicembre 2014)

Ovviamente il "buco nero" di tutta l'operazione è a monte: Torres era già strabollito ai mondiali, si vedeva a occhio nudo e il Milan lo ha acquisito gratis ( e ci credo!!!) ma con uno stipendio da fuoriclasse. Operazione tipica di Galliani, che ora cerca di rimediare.
Solo il futuro dirà se c'è riuscito...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel annuncia: c'è l'accordo tra il Milan e l'Atletico per lo scambio tra Torres e Cerci. Ora i calciatori dovranno trovare l'accordo economico con i club. *



*Raga parliamo di Cerci in questo topic, non di Galliani e della storia del mercato del Milan. Rientriamo in tema!!!*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel annuncia: c'è l'accordo tra il Milan e l'Atletico per lo scambio tra Torres e Cerci. Ora i calciatori dovranno trovare l'accordo economico con i club. *



Aspettando di vedere Cerci in campo, non posso che dire che per ora e' un ottima operazione di mercato. Prendiamo un giocatore che fino a qualche mese fa faceva sfracelli in Serie A e ci liberiamo di un attaccante inutile che se non era per l'Atletico Madrid dovevamo tenercelo in panchina almeno fino a giugno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel annuncia: c'è l'accordo tra il Milan e l'Atletico per lo scambio tra Torres e Cerci. Ora i calciatori dovranno trovare l'accordo economico con i club. *



Veramente ridicolo chi si lamenta, ma va be magari a football manager si poteva fare di meglio, come dargli torto ? 

La negligenza di Galliani nel prendere Torres è nota a tutti ( anche se ha provato a prendere Cerci e Destro fino alla fine ma qualcuno l'ha fermato ), ma lo scambio di prestiti per 18 mesi è un colpaccio, davvero impossibile non capirlo.

Quei 6 milioni lordi di differenza di stipendio sono bruscolini, che valore volete che abbia Cerci d'ora in poi ? Chi ci investirà mai ? Mah


----------



## The P (25 Dicembre 2014)

Cerci non è un campione. Non è (ancora) un giocatore europeo, ma in Italia è uno che fa la differenza. 
Sperando che non si sia bruciato mentalmente è davvero un colpaccio.


----------



## The P (25 Dicembre 2014)

e sopratutto ci permette di giocare ancora con il 4-3-3 e magari non bruciare Elsha


----------



## sion (25 Dicembre 2014)

no ma meglio lamentarsi e farsi problemi mentali...era meglio che lo prendeva l'inter..alcuni si meriterebbero 11 torres.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel annuncia: c'è l'accordo tra il Milan e l'Atletico per lo scambio tra Torres e Cerci. Ora i calciatori dovranno trovare l'accordo economico con i club. *



Non capisco di che accordo parlino visto che l'ingaggio di Torres continua a pagarlo il Milan e quello di Cerci continuerà a pagarlo l'Atletico.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Dicembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> e sopratutto ci permette di giocare ancora con il 4-3-3 e magari non bruciare Elsha



Beh, come qualcuno ha gia detto qui, Cerci si e' diciamo consacrato in Serie A con il Torino giocando da seconda punta vicino ad un attaccante d'area, quindi non escluderei che si possa giocare con il modulo di cui si parla in questi giorni, ovvero il 4-3-1-2. Se la societa' dovesse vendere El Shaarawy e prendere Destro come si dice in questi giorni, non escluderei Menez libero di svariare da trequartista e vedere in avanti la coppia Destro e Cerci, pero' non saprei dopo Honda che fine fa una volta che ritorna dalla Coppa D'Asia. Insomma, vedremo nei prossimi giorni cio che vorra' fare Inzaghi e vedremo se ci saranno altri movimenti di mercato


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Dicembre 2014)

Intanto i giornali spagnoli salutano l'arrivo di Torres per Natale, mentre Cerci si aggregherà al Milan a Dubai.


----------



## Ale (25 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, Sky probabilmente non aveva capito bene i dettagli dell'affare. Ma economicamente è uguale, se paghiamo la differenza di stipendio a Torres (non credo più di 1,5-2) e ne diamo altri 2 a Cerci, non spendiamo una lira più di quanto stiamo spendendo per Torres. Poi anche la formula della rottura del prestito per mandarlo altrove (con consenso del giocatore), non mi torna. In quel caso il giocatore dovrebbe tornare al Chelsea, proprietario del cartellino, e non al Milan.
> 
> Cioè, da come dice Sky è come se il Chelsea potesse prestare contemporaneamente il giocatore a due squadre diverse, oppure come se il Milan fosse libero di decidere le sorti di un giocatore non suo. Entrambe queste cose sono illogiche. L'unica spiegazione, assai cervellotica, è questa:
> 
> ...



servono i petrodollari per strappare cerci all'atletico


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Dicembre 2014)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Intanto i giornali spagnoli salutano l'arrivo di Torres per Natale, mentre Cerci si aggregherà al Milan a Dubai.


E' fatta, l'ufficialità, penso arriverà proprio oggi, a natale.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Dicembre 2014)

*Secondo Sky, il Milan vuole chiudere l'operazione Cerci già questa settimana per far partecipare il calciatore al tour a Dubai che avrà inizio il 27 dicembre. Già prenotato il biglietto col suo nome, Galliani non vuole perdere tempo. Con l'Atletico Madrid già definito l'accordo sulla base di uno scambio di prestiti: tornerà nella capitale spagnola Fernando Torres.*


----------



## Dany20 (25 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il Milan vuole chiudere l'operazione Cerci già questa settimana per far partecipare il calciatore al tour a Dubai che avrà inizio il 27 dicembre. Già prenotato il biglietto col suo nome, Galliani non vuole perdere tempo. Con l'Atletico Madrid già definito l'accordo sulla base di uno scambio di prestiti: tornerà nella capitale spagnola Fernando Torres.*


Ottimo.


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il Milan vuole chiudere l'operazione Cerci già questa settimana per far partecipare il calciatore al tour a Dubai che avrà inizio il 27 dicembre. Già prenotato il biglietto col suo nome, Galliani non vuole perdere tempo. Con l'Atletico Madrid già definito l'accordo sulla base di uno scambio di prestiti: tornerà nella capitale spagnola Fernando Torres.*



Fondamentale ci raggiunga fin da subito. Almeno può lavorare con la squadra una decina di giorni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Dicembre 2014)

Direi che nonostante la frustrazione estiva(ma non ha anche fatto dichiarazioni anti-Galliani poche settimane fa?) non ci saranno problemi a raggiungere un accordo con Cerci, per il quale a questo punto il Milan e praticamente 'l unica opzione.

Se Simeone e disposto a pederti per prendere Torres la dice lunga sulla sua considerazione di te


----------



## caciocavallodoc (25 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Come è stato già detto, se cerci farà bene l atletico lo rivendera e vorrà rientrare di quanto hanno sborsato.





Ridimentichi che oggi è il calciatore che *decide* se accettare un trasferimento o no. Ti dice qualcosa Kakà ed ultimamente i vari Mexes e Zaccardo? Cerci potrebbe andare via dal Milan di sua spontanea volontà solo se qualche altra società, oltre che pagare una barca di soldi per il cartellino, gli moltiplicherebbe l'ingaggio. A me non pare che esistano questi presupposti, ma se ciò si verificasse, allora vorrebbe dire che il solo Cerci ci avrebbe portati in C. L.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Dicembre 2014)

caciocavallodoc ha scritto:


> Ridimentichi che oggi è il calciatore che *decide* se accettare un trasferimento o no. Ti dice qualcosa Kakà ed ultimamente i vari Mexes e Zaccardo? Cerci potrebbe andare via dal Milan di sua spontanea volontà solo se qualche altra società, oltre che pagare una barca di soldi per il cartellino, gli moltiplicherebbe l'ingaggio. A me non pare che esistano questi presupposti, ma se ciò si verificasse, allora vorrebbe dire che il solo Cerci ci avrebbe portati in C. L.



Concordo, basti pensare anche a Taarabt che con noi ha fatto un grandissimo girone ed ora e praticamente fuorirosa al QPR per vari motivi e casini in estate. Il giocatore conta molto.

Poi non sono convinto che qualcuna vada a pagare 15m€ per Cerci dopo il presunto fallimento in Spagna, se non qualche squadra di media classifica in Premier League e questa opzione non mi pare molto affascinante per il giocatore


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Direi che nonostante la frustrazione estiva(ma non ha anche fatto dichiarazioni anti-Galliani poche settimane fa?) non ci saranno problemi a raggiungere un accordo con Cerci, per il quale a questo punto il Milan e praticamente 'l unica opzione.
> 
> Se Simeone e disposto a pederti per prendere Torres la dice lunga sulla sua considerazione di te



Non scordiamoci che Simeone ha imparato molto anche all'Inter,

Sta sicuramente cercando di replicare gli affari Pirlo e Seedorf


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il Milan vuole chiudere l'operazione Cerci già questa settimana per far partecipare il calciatore al tour a Dubai che avrà inizio il 27 dicembre. Già prenotato il biglietto col suo nome, Galliani non vuole perdere tempo. Con l'Atletico Madrid già definito l'accordo sulla base di uno scambio di prestiti: tornerà nella capitale spagnola Fernando Torres.*



Ottimo, meglio chiudere subito per evitare brutte e inaspettate sorprese.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Dicembre 2014)

con l'arrivo di cerci, probabilmente non arriverà Suso....


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Dicembre 2014)

caciocavallodoc ha scritto:


> Ridimentichi che oggi è il calciatore che *decide* se accettare un trasferimento o no. Ti dice qualcosa Kakà ed ultimamente i vari Mexes e Zaccardo? Cerci potrebbe andare via dal Milan di sua spontanea volontà solo se qualche altra società, oltre che pagare una barca di soldi per il cartellino, gli moltiplicherebbe l'ingaggio. A me non pare che esistano questi presupposti, ma se ciò si verificasse, allora vorrebbe dire che il solo Cerci ci avrebbe portati in C. L.



Qualora arrivasse un'offerta per Cerci, dubito che il giocatore sia disposto ancora a valicare i confini nazionali. Appena l'ha fatto 4 mesi dopo sta tornando di corsa in Italia. 

Io spero solo che venga a titolo definitivo e non con questo magheggio dei prestiti. Perchè non credo che all'Atletico siano scemi due volte, da spendere 20 milioni per lui e poi regalarlo.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Dicembre 2014)

ma non é ancora ufficiale vero?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma non é ancora ufficiale vero?



Da quello che ho letto abbiamo l'accordo con l'Atletico ma non ancora il si del giocatore che nel frattempo e' in contatto anche con l'Inter e per questo la societa' ancora sta lavorando alla chiusura della trattativa.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Dicembre 2014)

cmq io sono perplesso.. Cerci é più una seconda punta ed é giocando così che ha dato il meglio e ciò implica un cambio di modulo.. cioè il 4.3.1.2... chi saranno i titolari in avanti? Menez-Cerci-Pazzini?? Bonaventura? EL Shaarawy? che fine faranno? boh io non sono tanto convinto.. poi quando torna Honda cosa facciamo?? o forse si giocherà con il 4.3.3 ma non sono sicuro che cerci renda quanto da seconda punta.. qualcuno può spiegarmelo??


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma non é ancora ufficiale vero?



Aime no e dobbiamo fare in fretta io continuo a leggere che l'Inter ancora ci crede ecc quindi cosi fatta non ancora,bisogna vedere Cerci cosa farà visto che con l'Inter ha già l'accordo se si impunta per andare loro non c'è nulla da fare e non mi stupirei se si "vendicasse" di quest'estate.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (25 Dicembre 2014)

Operazione assolutamente geniale, abbiamo preso gratis un calciatore che 6 mesi fa costava 20 milioni.
E ho qualche sospetto che tutta questa operazione sia stata pensata già a settembre.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Dicembre 2014)

E' ufficiale? Sarebbe una grande mossa, Torres è un flop totale.


----------



## caciocavallodoc (25 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq io sono perplesso.. Cerci é più una seconda punta ed é giocando così che ha dato il meglio e ciò implica un cambio di modulo.. cioè il 4.3.1.2... chi saranno i titolari in avanti? Menez-Cerci-Pazzini?? Bonaventura? EL Shaarawy? che fine faranno? boh io non sono tanto convinto.. poi quando torna Honda cosa facciamo?? o forse si giocherà con il 4.3.3 ma non sono sicuro che cerci renda quanto da seconda punta.. qualcuno può spiegarmelo??






Cerci è il giocatore adatto per il non gioco di Inzaghi. Colui che garantirà ripartenze rapide e veloci al contrario del giapponese, di cui prenderà il posto.

Honda quando ritornerà sarà il suo sostituto.

Davanti non cambierà nulla. Si giocherà con il trio Cerci, Menez, ElShaa/Bonaventura, essendo ormai acclarata l'idiosincrasia di Pippo per le 1e punte.

Certo io sarei più contento se si giocasse con Menez sulla 3/4 che passasse finalmente i palloni, dietro a Cerci e Pazzini. Ma so che è solo una mera illusione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Dicembre 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale? Sarebbe una grande mossa, Torres è un flop totale.



No manca ancora l'accordo con Cerci ( che talvolta ha già l'accordo con l'Inter), penso che entro il 27 si saprà qualcosa di certo visto che lo vuole portare già a Dubai il Milan.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il Milan vuole chiudere l'operazione Cerci già questa settimana per far partecipare il calciatore al tour a Dubai che avrà inizio il 27 dicembre. Già prenotato il biglietto col suo nome, Galliani non vuole perdere tempo. Con l'Atletico Madrid già definito l'accordo sulla base di uno scambio di prestiti: tornerà nella capitale spagnola Fernando Torres.*


Trovo le polemiche molto sterili: è un'ottima operazione che rafforza la squadra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Dicembre 2014)

Perché suso no??


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Dicembre 2014)

Cerci esterno a destra Honda è un vero upgrade, in più ci liberiamo del paracarro Torres, c'è la grana dell'ingaggio di quest'ultimo da pagare, ma sinceramente fatico a trovare difetti clamorosi a quest'operazione


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Dicembre 2014)

aspettando l'ufficialità...


Pensando positivamente :
preso Cerci, destinerei ogni sforzo per prendere un Centrocampista. Non due o tre giocatorini inutili ma uno solo però buono.
Con Cerci e Il centrocampista e senza infortuni agli altri titolari possiamo scendere in campo anche subito e giocarci il terzo posto.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Dicembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> aspettando l'ufficialità...
> 
> 
> Pensando positivamente :
> ...



Posa il fiasco.

Improbabile verrà qualcun altro.


----------



## Doctore (25 Dicembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> aspettando l'ufficialità...
> 
> 
> Pensando positivamente :
> ...



ma galliani è gia convinto che cosi siamo da terzo posto senza cerci e centrocampista buono.


----------



## neversayconte (25 Dicembre 2014)

restiamo scoperti come prima punta


----------



## sion (25 Dicembre 2014)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> restiamo scoperti come prima punta



col modo di giocare di inzaghi la prima punta basta e avanza pazzini..che non vedra' cmq mai il campo


----------



## neversayconte (25 Dicembre 2014)

quando servirà una prima punta non avremo nessuno di ruolo. lol.


----------



## O Animal (25 Dicembre 2014)

Pippo vorrà tornare a giocare... Ha mandato via Balotelli, ha preso quella scarpa di Torres per mandarlo via dopo 3 mesi e ha depresso Pazzini peggio di Neymar dopo l'entrata di Zuniga... Tre indizi fanno una prova...


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Dicembre 2014)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> restiamo scoperti come prima punta



Il mercato deve ancora aprire, calma, per me Destro alla fine arriva


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il Milan vuole chiudere l'operazione Cerci già questa settimana per far partecipare il calciatore al tour a Dubai che avrà inizio il 27 dicembre. Già prenotato il biglietto col suo nome, Galliani non vuole perdere tempo. Con l'Atletico Madrid già definito l'accordo sulla base di uno scambio di prestiti: tornerà nella capitale spagnola Fernando Torres.*



*Raga quotate le news!!!*


----------



## 666psycho (25 Dicembre 2014)

io spero che l'arrivo di cerci non preclude l'arrivo di Suso.. anche se ormai penso non arrivi piu! avrei preferito suso che cerci, anche se forse sarebbe stato una scomessa. Cerci é bravo ma non so se adatto a squadre come il milan.. se a 27 anni hai fatto bene solo al torino un motivo ci sarà..


----------



## sion (25 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io spero che l'arrivo di cerci non preclude l'arrivo di Suso.. anche se ormai penso non arrivi piu! avrei preferito suso che cerci, anche se forse sarebbe stato una scomessa. Cerci é bravo ma non so se adatto a squadre come il milan.. se a 27 anni hai fatto bene solo al torino un motivo ci sarà..



eh si invece suso ha dimostrato tantissimo e ha vinto trofei a non finire..mi sa che qui abbiamo creato un falso fenomeno senza neanche conoscerlo.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Dicembre 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> eh si invece suso ha dimostrato tantissimo e ha vinto trofei a non finire..mi sa che qui abbiamo creato un falso fenomeno senza neanche conoscerlo.



beh come ho detto suso é una scomessa, ma con ampi margini di miglioramento.... cerci non penso dimostri piu di quello che ha dimostrato...


----------



## SlimShady (25 Dicembre 2014)

secondo me è un operazione perfetta soprattutto perché già dalla prossima stagione noi pagheremo lo stipendio dell'italiano e loro quello dello spagnolo. E spero che Torres faccia bene a Madrid, se lo merita! ma noi con cerci a livello tecnico e tattico ci abbiamo guadagnato e non poco.


----------



## SlimShady (25 Dicembre 2014)

e per quanto riguarda Suso a me non è che abbia impressionato più di tanto. È un giocatore normale con margini di miglioramento si è vero, ma sia Cerci, sia Bonaventura per dire uno che già abbiamo in casa, gli sono superiori!


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Dicembre 2014)

cerci e' sicuramente un upgrade....ma quanto dura sto prestito ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Dicembre 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> cerci e' sicuramente un upgrade....ma quanto dura sto prestito ?



18 mesi, fino alla scadenza del contratto di Torres (giugno 2016, il contratto di Cerci invece scade a giugno 2017). 

Inoltre in Italia (ma non ho trovato riscontri spagnoli) si dice che l'Atletico potrebbe rompere il prestito in estate se vendesse il giocatore altrove. Con Torres che tornerebbe da noi via Chelsea.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Dicembre 2014)

cmq non vorrei essere frainteso... Cerci mi piace, ed é bravo. L'affare é un capolavoro, spero solo non diventi un altro flop! poi chiaro avrei preferito altri! ma sono felicissimo del suo arrivo, sempre se arriva!


----------



## Renegade (26 Dicembre 2014)

Curioso che tutti i detrattori di Galliani ora lo idolatrino ad eroe, ah, talvolta l'essere umano è così bandiera...

Non ho ben seguito la vicenda per ovvi motivi, viste le feste, ma da quel che ho sentito, eccovi il mio giudizio: 

A livello tecnico è sicuramente una squisitezza. Ma proprio come ogni cosa, vi è un controaltare. E non so quanto il gioco valga la candela. Acquisiamo Alessio Cerci per 18 mesi, in prestito, pagandolo zero euro. Tuttavia c'è una cosa che mi fa pensare ed è la clausola di cessione del calciatore.

Molti di voi hanno giustificato la bontà dell'affare e hanno sottovalutato la clausola in questo modo: ''Sì ma senza la volontà del calciatore l'Atletico non può fare nulla. Non credo Cerci voglia andar via ecc.''

Chi vi dice, signori, che Cerci non venga al Milan solo per fare ristoro della propria carriera e che in caso di buona offerta da un Club in una situazione migliore della nostra, voglia fare le valigie? Saremmo stati solo usati e ci ritroveremo con un calciatore in meno in rosa. 

Inoltre c'è da considerare il fattore stipendio. Ci sono siti che riferiscono che i due club pagheranno ognuno lo stipendio del proprio giocatore, altri invece dicono che il Milan dovrà pagarli più o meno entrambi, dunque anche a livello economico non è un granché.

Dobbiamo, inoltre, tenere conto che Cerci non gioca ala/esterno offensivo da parecchio tempo. E non è mai stato granché lì. Il suo meglio l'ha dato come seconda punta. Senza contare che ha una testa matta. 

Qualcuno mi potrebbe dire: ''Non vi va mai bene niente.'' Io però avrei fatto un'operazione differente. Avrei regalato Torres all'Atletico, senza chiedere nulla in cambio. Una volta liberatomi dell'ingaggio dello spagnolo, avrei pagato un piccolo indennizzo per avere Suso già a Gennaio. Suso non è un fenomeno, ma ha tanti margini di miglioramento ed è più giovane e professionale dell'ex-granata. Ed è sicuramente più esterno di quanto non lo sia l'italiano. Poi mi sarei concentrato principalmente sul centrocampo, visto che è il reparto dove siamo messi peggio. Ad oggi l'arrivo di Cerci, scommettiamo, rallenterà il mercato? ''Con Cerci siamo ultracompetitivi''. Ma non è così. Ci si poteva arrangiare a destra. Il punto è in mezzo al campo.

Resta una buona operazione, ma che non ci porta né ci toglie nulla. Ah e significherà sicuramente la cessione di El Shaarawy, sempre più fuori dai piani.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il Milan vuole chiudere l'operazione Cerci già questa settimana per far partecipare il calciatore al tour a Dubai che avrà inizio il 27 dicembre. Già prenotato il biglietto col suo nome, Galliani non vuole perdere tempo. Con l'Atletico Madrid già definito l'accordo sulla base di uno scambio di prestiti: tornerà nella capitale spagnola Fernando Torres.*



Alcuni chiarimenti per tutti: 

1) La notizia della rottura del prestito è tutta italiana, in Spagna non se ne parla.
2) Così fosse, ciò implicherebbe che il Milan sarebbe alla mercé dell'Atletico fino a pochi secondi dalla chiusura del mercato estivo. Ed è difficile che Galliani accetti una cosa simile. Così com'è difficile che il Milan decida di riprendersi Torres, che in caso di rottura di prestito tra Atletico-Chelsea, tornerebbe dagli inglesi (proprietari del cartellino). Quindi per quale motivo dovremmo decidere di riprenderlo? Chi ce lo imporrebbe? 
3) Da qui a giugno ognuno continua a pagare gli stipendi dei "propri" giocatori. Quello di Cerci verrà pagato dall'Atletico. Quello di Torres dovrebbe essere pagato dal Chelsea (proprietario del cartellino) ma in realtà viene pagato da noi. In che modo? Secondo me trasformando il prestito da gratuito in oneroso, in modo tale che l'Atletico da qui a giugno abbia i soldi necessari a pagare la differenza di stipendio rispetto a quello che pagava a Cerci.
4) Da giugno in poi, ognuno pagherà gli stipendi dei "propri" giocatori. Quindi noi quello di Cerci (2,2) e l'Atletico quello di Torres (4).


----------



## Tobi (26 Dicembre 2014)

*Secondo Marca, da Madrid potrebbe arrivare oggi l'annuncio di Torres*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Alcuni chiarimenti per tutti:
> 
> 1) La notizia della rottura del prestito è tutta italiana, in Spagna non se ne parla.
> 2) Così fosse, ciò implicherebbe che il Milan sarebbe alla mercé dell'Atletico fino a pochi secondi dalla chiusura del mercato del 31 agosto. Ed è difficile che Galliani accetti una cosa simile. Così com'è difficile che il Milan decida di riprendersi Torres, che in caso di rottura di prestito tra Atletico-Chelsea, tornerebbe dagli inglesi (proprietari del cartellino). Quindi per quale motivo dovremmo decidere di riprenderlo? Chi ce lo imporrebbe?



Anche a me sembra strana la questione che se un club offre dei soldi all'Atletico per Cerci, si rompa cosi l'accordo con il Milan. Oltre al fatto di Torres, penso che anche le volonta' di Cerci prevalgano in tutta la situazione e se lui non vuole andare nel club che ha fatto l'offerta agli spagnoli, non ci va, almeno che gia da adesso nell'operazione non si parli di questa cosa e il giocatore e il suo agente gia accettino questa eventualita'.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Curioso che tutti i detrattori di Galliani ora lo idolatrino ad eroe, ah, talvolta l'essere umano è così bandiera...
> 
> Non ho ben seguito la vicenda per ovvi motivi, viste le feste, ma da quel che ho sentito, eccovi il mio giudizio:
> 
> ...



Alcune osservazioni.

Dopo l'arrivo in prestito senza diritto di riscatto di un giocatore rotto da 12 mesi, giovane e sconosciuto, in prestito senza diritto di riscatto ti sembra mi faccia "schifo" prendere un giocatore conosciuto, maturo, che ha dimostrato di saper fare la differenza in questo campionto in prestito per 18 mesi?!

Capitolo Suso, non sei dell'idea che si stia costruendo senza motivo la nomea del grande giocatore attorno a questo qui? Perchè sembra arrivi un potenziale campione che detto fatto è nel nostro undici titolare a fare cose importanti, gran calma, questo non si può sapere, a differenza di Cerci.

Sei davvero convinto l'arrivo in prestito di Cerci sia la pietra tombale su El Shaarawy? Questo ragazzo è quello con il valore del cartellino più alto in rosa, l'unico ad avere un minimo di appeal in giro, se verrà venduto è solo per ripianare il bilancio, niente di nuovo. A prescindere da chi arrivi o meno Stephan è in cerca di acquirenti.


----------



## sion (26 Dicembre 2014)

concordo con jino su tutto il fronte...

e smettiamola con sto suso..mamma mia manco si tratti di chissa quale fenomeno...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Anche a me sembra strana la questione che se un club offre dei soldi all'Atletico per Cerci, si rompa cosi l'accordo con il Milan. Oltre al fatto di Torres, penso che anche le volonta' di Cerci prevalgano in tutta la situazione e se lui non vuole andare nel club che ha fatto l'offerta agli spagnoli, non ci va, almeno che gia da adesso nell'operazione non si parli di questa cosa e il giocatore e il suo agente gia accettino questa eventualita'.



Infatti, a prescindere dalla possibilità (strana e, ripeto, tutta italiota) di concedere all'Atletico la facoltà (durante il prestito) di togliercelo da sotto al naso, senza il consenso di Cerci lui non va da nessuna parte. Quindi sotto questo punto di vista sono tranquillo. Dubito che Cerci dopo sei mesi decida di andarsene nuovamente all'estero, soprattutto in considerazione della brutta esperienza con Simeone. E in Italia, Inter a parte (che sta pure peggio di noi) non vedo altre squadre interessate a lui.



Jino ha scritto:


> Alcune osservazioni.
> 
> Dopo l'arrivo in prestito senza diritto di riscatto di un giocatore rotto da 12 mesi, giovane e sconosciuto, in prestito senza diritto di riscatto ti sembra mi faccia "schifo" prendere un giocatore conosciuto, maturo, che ha dimostrato di saper fare la differenza in questo campionto in prestito per 18 mesi?!
> 
> ...



Quoto al 100%. Anche perché i ruoli sono diversi. Faraone, con Jack, è l'unico destro che gioca a sinistra. Invece Cerci, con Honda, giocherebbe a destra. A questo punto Suso diventa superfluo, a meno che la storia della rottura del prestito sia vera, in tal caso dovremmo tutelarci prendendolo a prescindere per poi decidere le sue sorti nel corso dell'estate (magari dandolo in prestito).


----------



## sion (26 Dicembre 2014)

ragazzi la storia del prestito interrotto se arriva un offerta l'ha riportata solo di marzio..non ce nessun altra conferma..e secondo me non accadra' in ogni caso.


----------



## Renegade (26 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alcune osservazioni.
> 
> Dopo l'arrivo in prestito senza diritto di riscatto di un giocatore rotto da 12 mesi, giovane e sconosciuto, in prestito senza diritto di riscatto ti sembra mi faccia "schifo" prendere un giocatore conosciuto, maturo, che ha dimostrato di saper fare la differenza in questo campionto in prestito per 18 mesi?!
> 
> ...



1. Non mi pare di essere stato contrario all'operazione. Ho solo detto che non ci toglie né aggiunge nulla, specificando sia comunque una squisitezza tecnica, anche se un po' meno su altri fattori. Restano comunque da verificare le vere clausole della trattativa, perché una notizia riportata male o diversamente può essere letale. Ovviamente non parlo di noi collaboratori, utenti, ecc, ma dei siti di informazione. Le somme le tireremo quando tutto verrà ufficializzato in modo chiaro.

2. Ho specificato che non fosse un fenomeno, ma un calciatore di qualità, duttile, in grado di ricoprire tanti ruoli e con margini di miglioramento lo è. Abbiamo fatto scommesse assurde con calciatori rotti, over 30, ecc. perché non farlo con uno buono come Suso? Che poi è a costo zero.

3. Ne sono convinto perché Cerci non è un esterno sinistro come Bonaventura non è un esterno destro. Inzaghi schiererà Bonaventura a sinistra e l'ex-Granata a destra. Oltretutto il Faraone non ha giocato le ultime partite, rimanendo in panchina ed ha subito pure l'umiliazione di entrare sul finale di gara. Se a questo aggiungi che non abbiamo una prima punta... Come stanno dicendo tutti i portali in queste ore, secondo me si cercherà di fare lo scambio con Destro. Sennò lo provano a cedere in estate. Sicuro però è fuori.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Infatti, a prescindere dalla possibilità (strana e, ripeto, tutta italiota) di concedere all'Atletico la facoltà (durante il prestito) di togliercelo da sotto al naso, senza il consenso di Cerci lui non va da nessuna parte. Quindi sotto questo punto di vista sono tranquillo. Dubito che Cerci dopo sei mesi decida di andarsene nuovamente all'estero, soprattutto in considerazione della brutta esperienza con Simeone. E in Italia, Inter a parte (che sta pure peggio di noi) non vedo altre squadre interessate a lui.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoto al 100%. Anche perché i ruoli sono diversi. Faraone, con Jack, è l'unico destro che gioca a sinistra. Invece Cerci, con Honda, giocherebbe a destra. A questo punto Suso diventa superfluo, a meno che la storia della rottura del prestito sia vera, in tal caso dovremmo tutelarci prendendolo a prescindere per poi decidere le sue sorti nel corso dell'estate (magari dandolo in prestito).



Suso è un giovane interessante, su questo non ci piove, ben venga. Ma è inutile paragonarlo appunto a Cerci, uno è tutto sommato una garanzia, l'altro un oggetto misterioso. Se lo spagnolo in estate arriverà sono contento e verrà valutato, sperando quello si dice di lui sia vero. Trovo solo assurdo pensare ad oggi arrivi e faccia il Pogba della Juventus, non credo affatto sarebbe cosi.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 1. Non mi pare di essere stato contrario all'operazione. Ho solo detto che non ci toglie né aggiunge nulla, specificando sia comunque una squisitezza tecnica, anche se un po' meno su altri fattori. Restano comunque da verificare le vere clausole della trattativa, perché una notizia riportata male o diversamente può essere letale. Ovviamente non parlo di noi collaboratori, utenti, ecc, ma dei siti di informazione. Le somme le tireremo quando tutto verrà ufficializzato in modo chiaro.
> 
> 2. Ho specificato che non fosse un fenomeno, ma un calciatore di qualità, duttile, in grado di ricoprire tanti ruoli e con margini di miglioramento lo è. Abbiamo fatto scommesse assurde con calciatori rotti, over 30, ecc. perché non farlo con uno buono come Suso? Che poi è a costo zero.
> 
> 3. Ne sono convinto perché Cerci non è un esterno sinistro come Bonaventura non è un esterno destro. Inzaghi schiererà Bonaventura a sinistra e l'ex-Granata a destra. Oltretutto il Faraone non ha giocato le ultime partite, rimanendo in panchina ed ha subito pure l'umiliazione di entrare sul finale di gara. Se a questo aggiungi che non abbiamo una prima punta... Come stanno dicendo tutti i portali in queste ore, secondo me si cercherà di fare lo scambio con Destro. Sennò lo provano a cedere in estate. Sicuro però è fuori.



1. Ma come fai a dire che Cerci non ci porta nulla? Dai. Poi, anche se fosse vera la storia della clausola intanto sei mesi con noi li fa sicuri e ci aiuta, in estate in base al rendimento vediamo. Se vogliono riprenderselo pazienza, faremo altro sul mercato, ma intanto pensiamo al presente.

2. Suso ben venga, solo non capisco te come tanti altri che lo elogiano oltre modo, in carriera non ha fatto nulla.

3. El Shaarawy è fuori, pazienza voglio dire, ero triste per Sheva, Kakà, Silva, Ibra...cioè campioni veri...pensi abbia grossi dispiaceri per Stephan? Lo adoro, ma obiettivamente non ci stiamo separando da un fuoriclasse. La rabbia per un suo addio è dettata dal fatto che quasi sicuramente sarà per questioni di bilancio, purtroppo.


----------



## Dexter (26 Dicembre 2014)

Guardate che giochiamo con l'alberello di natale, Cerci giocherà nei due dietro Menez insieme a Bonaventura. Non vedo nessun equivoco tattico. Elsha sta bene a scaldar la panca e col ruolo di Cerci in squadra non c'azzecca niente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> ragazzi la storia del prestito interrotto se arriva un offerta l'ha riportata solo di marzio..non ce nessun altra conferma..e secondo me non accadra' in ogni caso.



Quoto, mettiamo pure caso che ci sia questa clausola, ma se per venderlo quest'estate che arrivava da una buona stagione e il giocatore ha detto chiaramente che voleva andare via il Torino ha dovuto aspettare la fine di Agosto ma chie volete che si svegli quest'estate a prenderlo? sicuramente l'Atletico con quello che ha sborsato non lo svenderà di sicuro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, da Madrid potrebbe arrivare oggi l'annuncio di Torres*



Se arriva l'annuncio di Torres vuol dire che è fatta speriamo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il Milan vuole chiudere l'operazione Cerci già questa settimana per far partecipare il calciatore al tour a Dubai che avrà inizio il 27 dicembre. Già prenotato il biglietto col suo nome, Galliani non vuole perdere tempo. Con l'Atletico Madrid già definito l'accordo sulla base di uno scambio di prestiti: tornerà nella capitale spagnola Fernando Torres.*





Tobi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, da Madrid potrebbe arrivare oggi l'annuncio di Torres*



.


----------



## Renegade (26 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> 1. Ma come fai a dire che Cerci non ci porta nulla? Dai. Poi, anche se fosse vera la storia della clausola intanto sei mesi con noi li fa sicuri e ci aiuta, in estate in base al rendimento vediamo. Se vogliono riprenderselo pazienza, faremo altro sul mercato, ma intanto pensiamo al presente.
> 
> 2. Suso ben venga, solo non capisco te come tanti altri che lo elogiano oltre modo, in carriera non ha fatto nulla.
> 
> 3. El Shaarawy è fuori, pazienza voglio dire, ero triste per Sheva, Kakà, Silva, Ibra...cioè campioni veri...pensi abbia grossi dispiaceri per Stephan? Lo adoro, ma obiettivamente non ci stiamo separando da un fuoriclasse. La rabbia per un suo addio è dettata dal fatto che quasi sicuramente sarà per questioni di bilancio, purtroppo.



1. Lo dico perché c'è un problema più grande ed è a centrocampo. Al momento avere Honda, Suso, Diamanti o Cerci cambia poco. Il problemone è a centrocampo. E' come se a te bucassero la ruota dell'auto e tu sostituissi quella buona, lasciando l'altra a terra. Saranno anni ed anni che il centrocampo va rafforzato in modo giusto. 

2. Non lo elogio oltre modo. Lo elogio in prospettiva. Non ho detto nulla di eclatante se non che è un buon giovane su cui puntare e che sa interpretare più ruoli. 

3. Mai detto di essere contrario alla cessione di El Shaarawy. Se deve continuare a giocare da terzino e a rovinarsi in campo, ossessionato dal gol ecc. ben venga un addio, purché porti qualcosa in cambio. Lo scambio con Destro sarebbe la soluzione migliore. Prendiamo una buona punta, adatta a giocare con Menez ecc e la Roma prende un esterno adattissimo al suo gioco, con Stephan che potrebbe davvero ripartire da zero. Poi sinceramente, al momento, preferisco Bonaventura al Faraone.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Dicembre 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, da Madrid potrebbe arrivare oggi l'annuncio di Torres*



*Ragà dai quotate le ultime news santo mio.. sono stanco di ripeterlo. Questo topic serve ad aggiornare. Non parliamo di altri giocatori riguardante il mercato. E le considerazioni personali possono essere fatte in Bar Milan, aprendo un topic. Qua non si capisce più niente. Almeno, se dovete scrivere, quotate le ultime news e poi dite quello che volete.*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Alcuni chiarimenti per tutti:
> 
> 1) La notizia della rottura del prestito è tutta italiana, in Spagna non se ne parla.).



Verissimo. Mi sono sciroppato un pò di giornali spagnoli e questa clausola non esiste (per loro).
...........


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 3) Da qui a giugno ognuno continua a pagare gli stipendi dei "propri" giocatori. Quello di Cerci verrà pagato dall'Atletico. Quello di Torres dovrebbe essere pagato dal Chelsea (proprietario del cartellino) ma in realtà viene pagato da noi. In che modo? Secondo me trasformando il prestito da gratuito in oneroso, in modo tale che l'Atletico da qui a giugno abbia i soldi necessari a pagare la differenza di stipendio rispetto a quello che pagava a Cerci..).



Non ho letto nemmeno che ognuno pagherà lo stipendio ai "propri" giocatori. Ciò non esclude che la clausola esista: può essere che i giornalisti italiani siano più informati o che quelli spagnoli non siano interessati ma tali notizie.
Un fatto è certo: loro hanno fortemente voluto Torres. C'era già un accordo con l'Inter, ma è stato preferito il Milan perchè aveva Torres in contropartita. Ora l'unica possibilità che lo scambio non si faccia è che Cerci rifiuti il Milan per rispettare gli accordi presi con l'Inter. Infatti la sua speranza era di tornare a giocare con Mancini allenatore.


----------



## The P (26 Dicembre 2014)

piccolo commento tecnico: è dall'estate scorsa che parliamo di Cerci com l'ala mancina che gioca a sinistra perfetta per il modulo di Inzaghi e adesso che viene volete l'albero di natale?

secondo punto: il "Robben Italiano" (soprannome pessimo) è ed è sempre stato un esterno. Non è assolutamente vero che è sbocciato l'anno scorso giocando 8 mesi da seconda punta. Che poi a veder bene le partite del Torino non sempre giocava in quel ruolo, partiva spesso ugualmente da destra. E a vedere le partite del Toro dell'anno prima ci si accorge che i 20 mln dati dal Borussia per Immobile dovevano essere versati on parte a Cerci che gli ha fatto un mare di assist.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il Milan vuole chiudere l'operazione Cerci già questa settimana per far partecipare il calciatore al tour a Dubai che avrà inizio il 27 dicembre. Già prenotato il biglietto col suo nome, Galliani non vuole perdere tempo. Con l'Atletico Madrid già definito l'accordo sulla base di uno scambio di prestiti: tornerà nella capitale spagnola Fernando Torres.*





Tobi ha scritto:


> *Secondo Marca, da Madrid potrebbe arrivare oggi l'annuncio di Torres*



*Secondo As l'Atletico Madrid è stato chiaro con Cerci o vai al Milan o rimani e fai panchina fino a fine stagione.*


----------



## The P (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo As l'Atletico Madrid è stato chiaro con Cerci o vai al Milan o rimani e fai panchina fino a fine stagione.*



certo che c'hanno tutti una voglia di venire da noi


----------



## Renegade (26 Dicembre 2014)

*Alessio Cerci voleva l'Inter e non il Milan?

Secondo i media spagnoli Cerci aveva accettato la proposta dell'Inter e l'affare stava per essere definito. Tuttavia l'Atletico ha bloccato tutto in quanto il Milan aveva ciò che i nerazzurri non possedevano per migliorare la propria offerta di prestito: Fernando Torres. Gli spagnoli hanno così ''obbligato'' il calciatore italiano ad accettare controvoglia la destinazione Milan, proponendogli come alternativa la panchina a Madrid.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> certo che c'hanno tutti una voglia di venire da noi



Spero che non sia cosi altrimenti per me può restar la a marcire in panchina, evidentemente vuole "vendicarsi" per quest'estate e farci uno sgarbo andando all'Inter, per me non sarebbe uno sgarbo.


----------



## Renegade (26 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Alessio Cerci voleva l'Inter e non il Milan?
> 
> Secondo i media spagnoli Cerci aveva accettato la proposta dell'Inter e l'affare stava per essere definito. Tuttavia l'Atletico ha bloccato tutto in quanto il Milan aveva ciò che i nerazzurri non possedevano per migliorare la propria offerta di prestito: Fernando Torres. Gli spagnoli hanno così ''obbligato'' il calciatore italiano ad accettare controvoglia la destinazione Milan, proponendogli come alternativa la panchina a Madrid. L'ex-Granata voleva l'Inter.*



.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Alessio Cerci voleva l'Inter e non il Milan?
> 
> Secondo i media spagnoli Cerci aveva accettato la proposta dell'Inter e l'affare stava per essere definito. Tuttavia l'Atletico ha bloccato tutto in quanto il Milan aveva ciò che i nerazzurri non possedevano per migliorare la propria offerta di prestito: Fernando Torres. Gli spagnoli hanno così ''obbligato'' il calciatore italiano ad accettare controvoglia la destinazione Milan, proponendogli come alternativa la panchina a Madrid.*



Ci vuol coraggio a preferire l'Inter ora come ora


----------



## Renegade (26 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ci vuol coraggio a preferire l'Inter ora come ora



Beh c'erano svariati motivi. L'essere titolare inamovibile, Mancini che lo voleva da un bel po', l'essere stato preso in giro in estate dal Milan, gli attriti con Galliani ecc.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo As l'Atletico Madrid è stato chiaro con Cerci o vai al Milan o rimani e fai panchina fino a fine stagione.*





Renegade ha scritto:


> *Alessio Cerci voleva l'Inter e non il Milan?
> 
> Secondo i media spagnoli Cerci aveva accettato la proposta dell'Inter e l'affare stava per essere definito. Tuttavia l'Atletico ha bloccato tutto in quanto il Milan aveva ciò che i nerazzurri non possedevano per migliorare la propria offerta di prestito: Fernando Torres. Gli spagnoli hanno così ''obbligato'' il calciatore italiano ad accettare controvoglia la destinazione Milan, proponendogli come alternativa la panchina a Madrid.*



L'affare non salterà. A Madrid ormai aspettano solo l'arrivo del loro pupillo, e Cerci non può mettersi di mezzo. Anche perché l'Inter non ha trovato un accordo con l'Atletico, mentre noi si. 

Se poi Cerci ha paura di finire in panchina da febbraio in poi per colpa di Honda...


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Alessio Cerci voleva l'Inter e non il Milan?
> 
> Secondo i media spagnoli Cerci aveva accettato la proposta dell'Inter e l'affare stava per essere definito. Tuttavia l'Atletico ha bloccato tutto in quanto il Milan aveva ciò che i nerazzurri non possedevano per migliorare la propria offerta di prestito: Fernando Torres. Gli spagnoli hanno così ''obbligato'' il calciatore italiano ad accettare controvoglia la destinazione Milan, proponendogli come alternativa la panchina a Madrid.*



Si sapeva avrebbe voluto l'Inter, Mancini lo segue da almeno 4 anni, sarebbe stato al centro del progetto al Milan chissà.


----------



## Ale (26 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ci vuol coraggio a preferire l'Inter ora come ora



eh si daltronde noi navighiamo nell'oro


----------



## Renegade (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'affare non salterà. A Madrid ormai aspettano solo l'arrivo del loro pupillo, e Cerci non può mettersi di mezzo. Anche perché l'Inter non ha trovato un accordo con l'Atletico, mentre noi si.
> 
> Se poi Cerci ha paura di finire in panchina da febbraio in poi per colpa di Honda...



Ma infatti non salterà. I media iberici riportano solo che Cerci verrà a Milanello scontento e come soluzione di ripiego, visto che preferiva l'Inter. Se queste son le premesse...

Comunque non voglio andare OT, ma col ritorno di Honda dovrebbe ritornare titolare il Giapponese. Oltretutto è un calciatore migliore dell'ex-Granata, anche come uomo e come professionista.


----------



## medjai (26 Dicembre 2014)

In Spagna sono tutti esaltati per l'arrivo di Torres. Come ora Cerci decida di non venire qui e si rompa tutto... Comunque penso che Torres si va via si o si, indipendentemente di Cerci.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Alessio Cerci voleva l'Inter e non il Milan?
> 
> Secondo i media spagnoli Cerci aveva accettato la proposta dell'Inter e l'affare stava per essere definito. Tuttavia l'Atletico ha bloccato tutto in quanto il Milan aveva ciò che i nerazzurri non possedevano per migliorare la propria offerta di prestito: Fernando Torres. Gli spagnoli hanno così ''obbligato'' il calciatore italiano ad accettare controvoglia la destinazione Milan, proponendogli come alternativa la panchina a Madrid.*



All'Inter ha il posto super assicurato, al Milan no. Se deve partire già con questo presupposto allora vada dai perdazzurri


----------



## Ale (26 Dicembre 2014)

ma nel nuovo corso di inzaghi, non si valutava prima l'uomo del calciatore?


----------



## Renegade (26 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> All'Inter ha il posto super assicurato, al Milan no. Se deve partire già con questo presupposto allora vada dai perdazzurri



Quoto. Sono stufo di quelli che ci vedono come un contentino o che vengono controvoglia, tipo van Ginkel, Illaramendi ecc. Basta sputare sul Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non salterà. I media iberici riportano solo che Cerci verrà a Milanello scontento e come soluzione di ripiego, visto che preferiva l'Inter. Se queste son le premesse...
> 
> Comunque non voglio andare OT, ma col ritorno di Honda dovrebbe ritornare titolare il Giapponese. Oltretutto è un calciatore migliore dell'ex-Granata, anche come uomo e come professionista.



Non credo che Cerci venga col muso appeso. Giocherà titolare da gennaio fino a giugno, non a caso Pippo lo voleva già da questa estate. E se non è arrivato non dovrebbe incolpare Galliani ma Berlusconi. Se poi non gli basta manco essere stimato dal nostro mister, allora deve avere qualche rotella fuori posto. Ma, ripeto, mi convincerò di un Cerci scontento solo se gioca poco, male e svogliato sul campo. Per cui staremo a vedere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> All'Inter ha il posto super assicurato, al Milan no. Se deve partire già con questo presupposto allora vada dai perdazzurri



Sono d'accordo, poi bisogna sempre vedere se è vero o meno, ma se è cosi per me può anche non venire.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non credo che Cerci venga col muso appeso. Giocherà titolare da gennaio fino a giugno, non a caso Pippo lo voleva già da questa estate. E se non è arrivato non dovrebbe incolpare Galliani ma Berlusconi. Se poi non gli basta manco essere stimato dal nostro mister, allora deve avere qualche rotella fuori posto. Ma, ripeto, mi convincerò di un Cerci scontento solo se gioca poco, male e svogliato sul campo. Per cui staremo a vedere.



A gennaio non siamo la sua prima scelta, ma poco importa, arriverà sicuramente felice, se ne va dalla panchina/tribuna di Madrid


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A gennaio non siamo la sua prima scelta, ma poco importa, arriverà sicuramente felice, se ne va dalla panchina/tribuna di Madrid



Ma chi lo dice che non siamo la sua prima scelta? E che soprattutto lui ne abbia una? Cerci non ha detto nulla. Sono nostre supposizioni (o al massimo dei giornalisti) e ci fanno solo male perché servono a guastare il suo arrivo, gettando ombre e mettendolo in cattiva luce. 

Avrei capito se Cerci avesse detto qualcosa tipo ''Voglio l'Inter'' oppure ''Il Milan poteva prendermi in estate''. Ma qui lo stiamo processando sulla base di indiscrezioni giornalistiche, o nostre convinzioni (tipo che all'Inter giocherebbe anche senza una gamba, mentre da noi sarebbe sostituibile senza problemi sulla base delle prime partite di Honda e senza considerare le ultime).



Renegade ha scritto:


> *Alessio Cerci voleva l'Inter e non il Milan?
> 
> Secondo i media spagnoli Cerci aveva accettato la proposta dell'Inter e l'affare stava per essere definito. Tuttavia l'Atletico ha bloccato tutto in quanto il Milan aveva ciò che i nerazzurri non possedevano per migliorare la propria offerta di prestito: Fernando Torres. Gli spagnoli hanno così ''obbligato'' il calciatore italiano ad accettare controvoglia la destinazione Milan, proponendogli come alternativa la panchina a Madrid.*


----------



## Serginho (26 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Alessio Cerci voleva l'Inter e non il Milan?
> 
> Secondo i media spagnoli Cerci aveva accettato la proposta dell'Inter e l'affare stava per essere definito. Tuttavia l'Atletico ha bloccato tutto in quanto il Milan aveva ciò che i nerazzurri non possedevano per migliorare la propria offerta di prestito: Fernando Torres. Gli spagnoli hanno così ''obbligato'' il calciatore italiano ad accettare controvoglia la destinazione Milan, proponendogli come alternativa la panchina a Madrid.*



Mi sa tanto di bufala


----------



## Tobi (26 Dicembre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Mi sa tanto di bufala



Certo che i giornalisti ne sparano di cassate.

Ricordo benissimo il rosicamento di Cerci che fino all'ultimo giorno di mercato aveva aspettato l'offerta del Milan, e successivamente fece delle dichiarazioni dicendo che ci sono persone che non mantengono le promesse e che lui sarebbe voluto rimanere in Italia. Frecciata palese per Galliani che sicuramente gli aveva dato la parola di portarlo al Milan. 
Ad oggi nessun giocatore potrebbe preferire l'inter al Milan, salvo offerte faraoniche da parte di Thoir. Cosa che non avverrà mai


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (26 Dicembre 2014)

Certo che ce ne vuole a preferire l'inter al milan, una fa ridere dal 1908, l'altra vince dal 1899. Aldilá di questo credo sia una bufala perchè quest'estate era entusiasta di venire al milan e adesso non può aver cambiato idea, nemmeno per dispetto per presunti accordi verbali di quest'estate.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Alessio Cerci voleva l'Inter e non il Milan?
> 
> Secondo i media spagnoli Cerci aveva accettato la proposta dell'Inter e l'affare stava per essere definito. Tuttavia l'Atletico ha bloccato tutto in quanto il Milan aveva ciò che i nerazzurri non possedevano per migliorare la propria offerta di prestito: Fernando Torres. Gli spagnoli hanno così ''obbligato'' il calciatore italiano ad accettare controvoglia la destinazione Milan, proponendogli come alternativa la panchina a Madrid.*



Ci credo ragazzi che era entusiasta di venire da noi quest'estate, era l'unica squadra interessata a lui.


----------



## robs91 (26 Dicembre 2014)

Francamente non mi esalto per uno scarto dell'Atletico e precedentemente della Roma e della Fiorentina.E' una buona operazione solo perchè ormai siamo diventati una provinciale di lusso...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

*Di Marzio: l'accordo Milan-Atletico c'è già, anche quello con Fernando Torres manca quello di Cerci con i rossoneri, si tratta ad oltranza, le parti stanno discutendo su alcuni dettagli anche economici. Dietro c'è l'Inter che spinge decisa ma l'Atletico Madird è stato chiaro o vai al Milan o resti all'Atletico. In caso Cerci puntasse i piedi per non andare al Milan il presidente dell'Atletico vuole comunque prendere Torres.*


----------



## Davidinho22 (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'accordo Milan-Atletico c'è già, anche quello con Fernando Torres manca quello di Cerci con i rossoneri, si tratta ad oltranza, le parti stanno discutendo su alcuni dettagli anche economici. Dietro c'è l'Inter che spinge decisa ma l'Atletico Madird è stato chiaro o vai al Milan o resti all'Atletico. In caso Cerci puntasse i piedi per non andare al Milan il presidente dell'Atletico vuole comunque prendere Torres.*



a questo punto penso che cerci stia facendo storie solo per ciò che è successo tra lui e il milan questa estate, non per il fatto di aver dato la parola all'inter, speriamo si risolva nel migliore dei modi e che lui sia convinto, non voglio gente controvoglia


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'accordo Milan-Atletico c'è già, anche quello con Fernando Torres manca quello di Cerci con i rossoneri, si tratta ad oltranza, le parti stanno discutendo su alcuni dettagli anche economici. Dietro c'è l'Inter che spinge decisa ma l'Atletico Madird è stato chiaro o vai al Milan o resti all'Atletico. In caso Cerci puntasse i piedi per non andare al Milan il presidente dell'Atletico vuole comunque prendere Torres.*



Fossi nel Milan sarei chiaro: decidi entro oggi altrimenti ti molliamo,qua rischiamo di fare l'ennesima figura..., nonostante l'Atletico sia stato chiaro non mi fido dell'Inter che come ha detto continua a spingere..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'accordo Milan-Atletico c'è già, anche quello con Fernando Torres manca quello di Cerci con i rossoneri, si tratta ad oltranza, le parti stanno discutendo su alcuni dettagli anche economici. Dietro c'è l'Inter che spinge decisa ma l'Atletico Madird è stato chiaro o vai al Milan o resti all'Atletico. In caso Cerci puntasse i piedi per non andare al Milan il presidente dell'Atletico vuole comunque prendere Torres.*



Dubito Cerci punti i piedi per i trascorsi estivi. Qui c'è una chiara e scorretta manovra di disturbo da parte dell'Inter. Ad ogni modo Torres andrà via a prescindere e se dovesse saltare Cerci per me ci butteremo su Suso. Non credo la situazione andrà avanti per molto. Entro lunedì sapremo tutto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dubito Cerci punti i piedi per i trascorsi estivi. Qui c'è una chiara e scorretta manovra di disturbo da parte dell'Inter. Ad ogni modo Torres andrà via a prescindere e se dovesse saltare Cerci per me ci butteremo su Suso. Non credo la situazione andrà avanti per molto. Entro lunedì sapremo tutto.



Quello che mi importa e che alla fine non vada all'Inter ma per il semplice fatto che sono giorni e giorni che dicono che è nostro non vorrei poi subirmi tanto per cambiare gli sfotto e le varie figure di melma, poi essere rifiutato da Cerci mi girerebbero stiamo parlando di un giocatore che ha fatto bene giusto una stagione con il Torino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Dicembre 2014)

Per me sono notizie messe in giro dall'Inter per far sembrare meno evidente la bruciatura di sedere.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'accordo Milan-Atletico c'è già, anche quello con Fernando Torres manca quello di Cerci con i rossoneri, si tratta ad oltranza, le parti stanno discutendo su alcuni dettagli anche economici. Dietro c'è l'Inter che spinge decisa ma l'Atletico Madird è stato chiaro o vai al Milan o resti all'Atletico. In caso Cerci puntasse i piedi per non andare al Milan il presidente dell'Atletico vuole comunque prendere Torres.*



Cerci in rossonero sarebbe l'ennesimo palo in faccia a Thohir che non può permettersi ancora figuracce del genere dopo Bonaventura. Ci sta che cerchino di strapparcelo, vediamo il giocatore cosa decide.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Dicembre 2014)

L'importante è liberarsi di Torres. Poi Cerci a me non piace quindi non mi strapperei i capelli


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo As l'Atletico Madrid è stato chiaro con Cerci o vai al Milan o rimani e fai panchina fino a fine stagione.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'accordo Milan-Atletico c'è già, anche quello con Fernando Torres manca quello di Cerci con i rossoneri, si tratta ad oltranza, le parti stanno discutendo su alcuni dettagli anche economici. Dietro c'è l'Inter che spinge decisa ma l'Atletico Madird è stato chiaro o vai al Milan o resti all'Atletico. In caso Cerci puntasse i piedi per non andare al Milan il presidente dell'Atletico vuole comunque prendere Torres.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Quello che mi importa e che alla fine non vada all'Inter ma per il semplice fatto che sono giorni e giorni che dicono che è nostro non vorrei poi subirmi tanto per cambiare gli sfotto e le varie figure di melma, poi essere rifiutato da Cerci mi girerebbero stiamo parlando di un giocatore che ha fatto bene giusto una stagione con il Torino.



Il vulcanico Gil è dalla nostra parte. Cerci o viene da noi o resta a far panchina a Madrid. Non lo venderà all'Inter perché ha già un accordo con noi e piuttosto che mandarlo da loro in prestito per 18 mesi, se lo tiene e cede Raul Jimenez (come detto da Sky).

P.S. non so se un Sabatini sarebbe riuscito ad ottenere questa promessa. Questo per dire che il calciomercato è fatto anche e soprattutto di relazioni ed amicizie intessute negli anni. Altrimenti con persone che conosci poco vale soltanto una cosa: il denaro.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me sono notizie messe in giro dall'Inter per far sembrare meno evidente la bruciatura di sedere.



non si può escludere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Cerci in rossonero sarebbe l'ennesimo palo in faccia a Thohir che non può permettersi ancora figuracce del genere dopo Bonaventura. Ci sta che cerchino di strapparcelo, vediamo il giocatore cosa decide.



Il giocatore sembra che ha già deciso ( vuole l'inter per Mancini, perchè sarebbe titolare al 100% e perchè l'agente e tanto amico con Mancini); ma l'Atletico è stato chiaro o va al Milan o rimane a Madrid e al suo posto cedono Jimenez.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il vulcanico Gil è dalla nostra parte. Cerci o viene da noi o resta a far panchina a Madrid. Non lo venderà all'Inter perché ha già un accordo con noi e piuttosto che mandarlo da loro in prestito per 18 mesi, se lo tiene e cede Raul Jimenez (come detto da Sky).
> 
> P.S. non so se un Sabatini sarebbe riuscito ad ottenere questa promessa. Questo per dire che il calciomercato è fatto anche e soprattutto di relazioni ed amicizie intessute negli anni. Altrimenti con persone che conosci poco vale soltanto una cosa: il denaro.



Quoto perche parli di una cosa molto importante. Le amicizie di Galliani spesso rosultano in acquisti negativi(nel genere amicizie con Preziosi e certi procuratori) mentre le amicizie con Gil e specialmente Perez portano anche ad acquisti assurdamente scontati. 'l Inter con Thohir e Ausilio non li ha, ma proprio zero.


Poi che Cerci non abbia tanta voglia di venire non mi stupisce, gli attacchi svelati a Galliani da parte sua e della sua fidanzata erano abbastanza evidenti. Comunque se ha la scelta Italia titolare o panchina a Madrid, penso che preferisca sempre la figure di melma di venire al Milano nonostante Galliani che rovinarsi i migliori anni della sua carriera.


----------



## O Animal (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il vulcanico Gil è dalla nostra parte. Cerci o viene da noi o resta a far panchina a Madrid. Non lo venderà all'Inter perché ha già un accordo con noi e piuttosto che mandarlo da loro in prestito per 18 mesi, se lo tiene e cede Raul Jimenez (come detto da Sky).
> 
> *P.S. non so se un Sabatini sarebbe riuscito ad ottenere questa promessa. Questo per dire che il calciomercato è fatto anche e soprattutto di relazioni ed amicizie intessute negli anni. Altrimenti con persone che conosci poco vale soltanto una cosa: il denaro.
> *
> ...



Fermate i violini per piacere... Gil vuole Torres e non le cene con Galliani... E per di più lo vuole pagandogli solo la metà dello stipendio e questo potrebbe concederglielo solo uno sperpera denari altrui come Galliani... Sempre di soldi si tratta... Gil ha pagato solo metà del cartellino di Cerci fregando gli arabi perciò i soldi "persi" se li recupera con il risparmio sull'ingaggio di Cerci e sulla metà di quello di Torres... E Torres è il figlio al prodigo... L'avrebbero preso in ogni caso.. Altro che metà ingaggio a carico nostro..


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il vulcanico Gil è dalla nostra parte. Cerci o viene da noi o resta a far panchina a Madrid. Non lo venderà all'Inter perché ha già un accordo con noi e piuttosto che mandarlo da loro in prestito per 18 mesi, se lo tiene e cede Raul Jimenez (come detto da Sky).
> 
> P.S. non so se un Sabatini sarebbe riuscito ad ottenere questa promessa. Questo per dire che il calciomercato è fatto anche e soprattutto di relazioni ed amicizie intessute negli anni. Altrimenti con persone che conosci poco vale soltanto una cosa: il denaro.



Speriamo che sia cosi e che mantenga la promessa data da parte dell'Atletico però penso di si, io gli darei l'ultimatum fino a stasera e poi affari suoi.


----------



## enne (26 Dicembre 2014)

Pare che l'Atletico voglia dare la notizia oggi, secondo marca.es





[/IMG]


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Fermate i violini per piacere... Gil vuole Torres e non le cene con Galliani... E per di più lo vuole pagandogli solo la metà dello stipendio e questo potrebbe concederglielo solo un ***** come Galliani... Sempre di soldi si tratta... Gil ha pagato solo metà del cartellino di Cerci fregando gli arabi perciò i soldi "persi" se li recupera con il risparmio sull'ingaggio di Cerci e sulla metà di quello di Torres... E Torres è il figlio al prodigo... L'avrebbero preso in ogni caso.. Altro che metà ingaggio a carico nostro..



Le trattative sono indipendenti. Se Cerci salta, Torres va ugualmente a Madrid. Poi il fatto che fino a giugno (sei mesi quindi, non fino a scadenza) non voglia appesantirsi il bilancio in essere, ci può stare. Non ho mica detto che si stanno mettendo a 90. Tuttavia, il fatto di aver dato questo aut aut a Cerci per me è una forma di rispetto e di stima nei nostri confronti. Dato che, come detto, le trattative sono indipendenti, Gil poteva tranquillamente dire a Galliani: _"Scusa Adriano, ma se arriva qualcuno con una valigetta piena di lingotti a forma di caschi di banane, Inter compresa, Cerci lo vendo lo stesso"_. E invece no, se non viene al Milan se lo tengono e cedono Raul Jimenez.


----------



## Hammer (26 Dicembre 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *L'importante è liberarsi di Torres*. Poi Cerci a me non piace quindi non mi strapperei i capelli



.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'accordo Milan-Atletico c'è già, anche quello con Fernando Torres manca quello di Cerci con i rossoneri, si tratta ad oltranza, le parti stanno discutendo su alcuni dettagli anche economici. Dietro c'è l'Inter che spinge decisa ma l'Atletico Madird è stato chiaro o vai al Milan o resti all'Atletico. In caso Cerci puntasse i piedi per non andare al Milan il presidente dell'Atletico vuole comunque prendere Torres.*



Si farà senza problemi.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Dicembre 2014)

Se Cerci preferisce l'Inter non lo prenderei assolutamente, che schifo. Accetterei Torres all'Atletico senza avere Cerci, tanto a prestiti qualcuno lo si trova.


----------



## O Animal (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le trattative sono indipendenti. Se Cerci salta, Torres va ugualmente a Madrid. Poi il fatto che fino a giugno (sei mesi quindi, non fino a scadenza) non voglia appesantirsi il bilancio in essere, ci può stare. Non ho mica detto che si stanno mettendo a 90. Tuttavia, il fatto di aver dato questo aut aut a Cerci per me è una forma di rispetto e di stima nei nostri confronti. Dato che, come detto, le trattative sono indipendenti, Gil poteva tranquillamente dire a Galliani: _"Scusa Adriano, ma se arriva qualcuno con una valigetta piena di lingotti a forma di caschi di banane, Inter compresa, Cerci lo vendo lo stesso"_. E invece no, se non viene al Milan se lo tengono e cedono Raul Jimenez.



Mah se io voglio un giocatore (Torres) non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che lo possa prendere in prestito senza appesantirmi il bilancio... Mi pare che dall'Atletico nella nostra storia abbiamo preso solo fregature e non mi lascerei certamente influenzare da questo giro di valzer...

Cerci è palese che nessuno lo voglia comprare (in primis l'Inter che non ha nemmeno i soldi per piangere) e perciò per ora lo tiene "riservato" al Milan per farci accettare meglio di pagare la metà dello stipendio di Torres... checché ne dica Di Marzio...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Dicembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se Cerci preferisce l'Inter non lo prenderei assolutamente, che schifo. Accetterei Torres all'Atletico senza avere Cerci, tanto a prestiti qualcuno lo si trova.



Io penso che sia tutta un'azione di disinformazione dell'Inter per rendere meno clamoroso i ldanno d'immagine.. ma chiaramente se le notizie si dovessero rivelare fondate il sig. Cerci può tranquillamente andare a *beep*, *beep* e ancora *beep*.
E mi dispiacerebbe perchè lo ritenevo un acquisto importante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Dicembre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io penso che sia tutta un'azione di disinformazione dell'Inter per rendere meno clamoroso i ldanno d'immagine.. ma chiaramente se le notizie si dovessero rivelare fondate il sig. Cerci può tranquillamente andare a *beep*, *beep* e ancora *beep*.
> E mi dispiacerebbe perchè lo ritenevo un acquisto importante.



non e cosi semplice dargli tutti torti.

Dalle sue dichiarazione sembra abbastanua ovvio che Galliani gli ha fatto delle promesse che poi non sono state mantenute. Percio e una discussione di principio. Lui all Milan voleva venire, e come, in estate, ma poi non se ne fece nulla e lui ha dovuto accettera 'l Atletico malgrado la sua volonta di venire al Milan. Ci e rimasto molto male. Penso che lui Galliani non lo possa porprio vedere....
Sportivamente penso che verebbe di corsa da noi, anche per mettersi in luce in vista dell'Europeo 2016


----------



## DannySa (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'accordo Milan-Atletico c'è già, anche quello con Fernando Torres manca quello di Cerci con i rossoneri, si tratta ad oltranza, le parti stanno discutendo su alcuni dettagli anche economici. Dietro c'è l'Inter che spinge decisa ma l'Atletico Madird è stato chiaro o vai al Milan o resti all'Atletico. In caso Cerci puntasse i piedi per non andare al Milan il presidente dell'Atletico vuole comunque prendere Torres.*




Mi pare una cosa fuori dal mondo, il giocatore è stato cercato in estate ma per motivi economici non s'è fatto nulla, è stato ed è ancora apprezzato come giocatore e dai tifosi che lo vedono come un buon colpo e un giocatore che qui, in Italia, può ambire a rilanciarsi in un ambiente dove ci sono pressioni, è innegabile, ma non c'è l'obbligo di vincere a tutti costi solo di fare un buon piazzamento.
L'Inter che sta spingendo moltissimo mi fa solo ridere, si parla di Cerci fregato qui Cerci fregato lì quando eravamo l'unica squadra italiana interessata a lui nel periodo post Iturbe mania, tra l'altro giocatore strapagato ma che per me non vale l'ex granata.
A queste voci do la giusta importanza, entro poco sapremo tutto quindi vedremo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'accordo Milan-Atletico c'è già, anche quello con Fernando Torres manca quello di Cerci con i rossoneri, si tratta ad oltranza, le parti stanno discutendo su alcuni dettagli anche economici. Dietro c'è l'Inter che spinge decisa ma l'Atletico Madird è stato chiaro o vai al Milan o resti all'Atletico. In caso Cerci puntasse i piedi per non andare al Milan il presidente dell'Atletico vuole comunque prendere Torres.*



che resti pure là 
Ma uno scambio di prestiti Torres / Simeone?


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'accordo Milan-Atletico c'è già, anche quello con Fernando Torres manca quello di Cerci con i rossoneri, si tratta ad oltranza, le parti stanno discutendo su alcuni dettagli anche economici. Dietro c'è l'Inter che spinge decisa ma l'Atletico Madird è stato chiaro o vai al Milan o resti all'Atletico. In caso Cerci puntasse i piedi per non andare al Milan il presidente dell'Atletico vuole comunque prendere Torres.*



Menomale che c'è sta promessa, io sospettavo sarebbe stato un po' complicato convincere Alessio dopo le cavolate estive...

Ma credo che alla fine verrà, i suoi dubbi sono legittimi, altro che resti pure là, ti aspettiamo al Milan


----------



## Giangy (26 Dicembre 2014)

Inutile prendere giocatori contro voglia, se lui gli piace l'Inter vada li, oppure resti pure a Madrid in panchina o tribuna


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Alessio Cerci voleva l'Inter e non il Milan?
> 
> Secondo i media spagnoli Cerci aveva accettato la proposta dell'Inter e l'affare stava per essere definito. Tuttavia l'Atletico ha bloccato tutto in quanto il Milan aveva ciò che i nerazzurri non possedevano per migliorare la propria offerta di prestito: Fernando Torres. Gli spagnoli hanno così ''obbligato'' il calciatore italiano ad accettare controvoglia la destinazione Milan, proponendogli come alternativa la panchina a Madrid.*



Forse abbiamo gia dato per fatta la trattativa. La volonta' del giocatore e' essenziale e se davvero era gia in accordo con l'Inter la vedo dura la buona riuscita dell'operazione. Inoltre se fosse cosi, inutile prendere un giocatore che non vuole venire da noi e demotivato


----------



## mandraghe (26 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto scrive *Calcio News* la voglia di *Inter* di *Cerci*, oltre al non giocare all'*Atletico*, sarebbe dovuta ad un dispetto nei confronti del *Milan*, reo di averlo preso in giro, proprio come con *Cassano*. Velato ma duro attacco ad *Adriano Galliani.* Ecco le parole dell'ex-seconda punta del *Torino*: _''Non voglio fare polemiche, ma ci sono stati dei club che si sono comportati male con me. E' meglio non fare nomi, ma si capisce. Nella vita le persone devono essere corrette e mantenere la parola data: c'era la trattativa in corso. Quindi un AD dovrebbe stare attento a parlare e a non prendere in giro le persone, facendo false promesse e creando false aspettative.''_



Ecco cosa diceva Cerci un mese fa...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Forse abbiamo gia dato per fatta la trattativa. La volonta' del giocatore e' essenziale e se davvero era gia in accordo con l'Inter la vedo dura la buona riuscita dell'operazione. Inoltre se fosse cosi, inutile prendere un giocatore che non vuole venire da noi e demotivato



Ci rimette solo lui rimane a Madrid a fare panchina tribuna fino a giugno, L'atletico è stato chiaro o vai al Milan o resti a Madrid, credo che tentenni per via di quest'estate, non credo perchè da loro giocherebbe sempre e da noi no anche perchè per me da noi giocherebbe quasi sempre, all'Inter al centro del progetto? bene non vedo perchè pure da noi non dovrebbe esserlo, detto questo se la storia è vera che vuole andare all'inter ecc per me puo fare tribuna a Madrid.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Alessio Cerci voleva l'Inter e non il Milan?
> 
> Secondo i media spagnoli Cerci aveva accettato la proposta dell'Inter e l'affare stava per essere definito. Tuttavia l'Atletico ha bloccato tutto in quanto il Milan aveva ciò che i nerazzurri non possedevano per migliorare la propria offerta di prestito: Fernando Torres. Gli spagnoli hanno così ''obbligato'' il calciatore italiano ad accettare controvoglia la destinazione Milan, proponendogli come alternativa la panchina a Madrid.*



se viene contro voglia é un po peccato però...


----------



## markjordan (26 Dicembre 2014)

vuole qualhe soldino extra o garanzie varie, ovvio


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa diceva Cerci un mese fa...



Ma appunto se lui la pensa cosi basta dire semplicemente al Milan non ci voglio andare senza fare questa tarantella ridicola, ma poi dispetto di cosa  manco stassimo parlando di un top, ha fatto giusto bene una stagione a Torino.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Alessio Cerci voleva l'Inter e non il Milan?
> 
> Secondo i media spagnoli Cerci aveva accettato la proposta dell'Inter e l'affare stava per essere definito. Tuttavia l'Atletico ha bloccato tutto in quanto il Milan aveva ciò che i nerazzurri non possedevano per migliorare la propria offerta di prestito: Fernando Torres. Gli spagnoli hanno così ''obbligato'' il calciatore italiano ad accettare controvoglia la destinazione Milan, proponendogli come alternativa la panchina a Madrid.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ci rimette solo lui rimane a Madrid a fare panchina tribuna fino a giugno, L'atletico è stato chiaro o vai al Milan o resti a Madrid, credo che tentenni per via di quest'estate, non credo perchè da loro giocherebbe sempre e da noi no anche perchè per me da noi giocherebbe quasi sempre, all'Inter al centro del progetto? bene non vedo perchè pure da noi non dovrebbe esserlo ?



Da noi forse non sarebbe cosi' sicuro di essere al centro del progetto per via che in quella zona del campo abbiamo Honda, ma io penso che se Cerci dovesse venire da noi, una soluzione Inzaghi la trova alla fine.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> detto questo se la storia è vera che vuole andare all'inter ecc per me puo fare tribuna a Madrid.



Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'accordo Milan-Atletico c'è già, anche quello con Fernando Torres manca quello di Cerci con i rossoneri, si tratta ad oltranza, le parti stanno discutendo su alcuni dettagli anche economici. Dietro c'è l'Inter che spinge decisa ma l'Atletico Madird è stato chiaro o vai al Milan o resti all'Atletico. In caso Cerci puntasse i piedi per non andare al Milan il presidente dell'Atletico vuole comunque prendere Torres.*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Da noi forse non sarebbe cosi' sicuro di essere al centro del progetto per via che in quella zona del campo abbiamo Honda, ma io penso che se Cerci dovesse venire da noi, una soluzione Inzaghi la trova alla fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Assolutamente d'accordo.



Cerci lo voleva già pippo quest'estate, per me è più probabile che panchinano Honda, leggo che tanti dicono che Cerci era felice di venire quest'estate e ci credo che era felice era l'unica squadra interessata, non mi stupirei se Cerci fosse stato proposto all'Atletico, Galliani ha sbagliato quest'estate ma lui in questo caso cosa sta facendo? per me la stessa cosa dai, stiamo parlando di Cerci non ci credo che servano 3/4 giorni per trovare l'intesa, lui sta facendo allungare sta cosa perchè spera nell'inter ancora io la trovo anche questa una presa in giro, bastava semplicemente dire al Milan non ci voglio andare stop, visto l'andazzo spero che l'Atletico lo mettà in tribuna fino a giugno godrei.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Dicembre 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio, dal Milan trapela quello che viene considerato "cauto ottimismo". L'operazione è definita in tutti i dettagli, manca solo la firma del giocatore. La sensazione è che si chiuderà tutto in breve tempo. *


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, dal Milan trapela quello che viene definito "cauto ottimismo". L'operazione è definita in tutti i dettagli, manca solo la firma del giocatore. La sensazione è che si chiuderà tutto in breve tempo. *



La parti in questione sono 4, tre sono d'accordo, l'unica che si pensa abbia potenziali dubbi rischia di rimanere altri sei mesi a far polvere sicuramente, può davvero permettersi di rifiutare?!


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, dal Milan trapela quello che viene definito "cauto ottimismo". L'operazione è definita in tutti i dettagli, manca solo la firma del giocatore. La sensazione è che si chiuderà tutto in breve tempo. *



Interpreto il fatto che l'Atleti aspetti ad annunciare Torres come un segnale positivo, se le cose andassero male intanto l'avrebbero annunciato e poi ci si sarebbe dilungati con Cerci.

Sarebbe bello avere gli annunci entro la nottata


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, dal Milan trapela quello che viene definito "cauto ottimismo". L'operazione è definita in tutti i dettagli, manca solo la firma del giocatore. La sensazione è che si chiuderà tutto in breve tempo. *



CAuto ottimismo tremo  ehh chiamalo poco è proprio per colpa del giocatore che non abbiamo ancora chiuso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, dal Milan trapela quello che viene definito "cauto ottimismo". L'operazione è definita in tutti i dettagli, manca solo la firma del giocatore. La sensazione è che si chiuderà tutto in breve tempo. *



Solitamente il cauto ottimismo è seguito da conseguenza negativa. Speriamo che stavolta la telenovela (più che altro mediatica) si concluda positivamente.


----------



## DannySa (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, dal Milan trapela quello che viene definito "cauto ottimismo". L'operazione è definita in tutti i dettagli, manca solo la firma del giocatore. La sensazione è che si chiuderà tutto in breve tempo. *



Non vedo come questa storia si possa prolungare ancora per una decina di ore, in serata si dovrebbe trovare l'accordo o al limite domani in modo da far arrivare il giocatore in ritiro già dopodomani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2014)

Cerci sta tirando la corda per scroccare 2-3 giorni di vacanze in più


----------



## sion (26 Dicembre 2014)

eccolo la che trapela il cauto..e' finita non arriva


----------



## aleslash (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, dal Milan trapela quello che viene definito "cauto ottimismo". L'operazione è definita in tutti i dettagli, manca solo la firma del giocatore. La sensazione è che si chiuderà tutto in breve tempo. *


Dannato cauto ottimismo


----------



## dyablo65 (26 Dicembre 2014)

dovrebbe baciarsi i gomiti se ci siamo ricordati di lui, ed invece mercanteggia come un top player....pensa te come ci siamo ridotti.


----------



## Giangy (26 Dicembre 2014)

Se penso che l'alternativa è Diamanti, mi viene il desiderio di andare in bagno.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Dicembre 2014)

non c'e troppo da pensarsi per Cerci che non e mica Robben o viene da noi o va all'inter, semplice



[MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] non mettere parole censurate per favore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

*Gazzetta dello sport: I rossoneri restano favoriti per prendere Cerci nonostante l'inserimento dell'Inter,l'ex Toro è uno delle prime richieste dell'attuale allenatore neroazzurro.Il Club di Thoir sta cercando di rilanciare fino all'ultimo, il Milan ha la carta Torres cosa che non ha l'Inter, della rosa neroazzurra non c'è un giocatore che interessi all'Atletico Madrid, l'unica offerta che l'Inter può presentare al massimo è un prestito oneroso, porveranno fino all'ultimo a strappare il giocatore al Milan intanto stanno sondando altri giocatori in caso fallisse l'assalto all'ex Torino.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport: I rossoneri restano favoriti per prendere Cerci nonostante l'inserimento dell'Inter,l'ex Toro è uno delle prime richieste dell'attuale allenatore neroazzurro.Il Club di Thoir sta cercando di rilanciare fino all'ultimo, il Milan ha la carta Torres cosa che non ha l'Inter, della rosa neroazzurra non c'è un giocatore che interessi all'Atletico Madrid, l'unica offerta che l'Inter può presentare al massimo è un prestito oneroso, porveranno fino all'ultimo a strappare il giocatore al Milan intanto stanno sondando altri giocatori in caso fallisse l'assalto all'ex Torino.*



Ma non ci credo dai


----------



## sion (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport: I rossoneri restano favoriti per prendere Cerci nonostante l'inserimento dell'Inter,l'ex Toro è uno delle prime richieste dell'attuale allenatore neroazzurro.Il Club di Thoir sta cercando di rilanciare fino all'ultimo, il Milan ha la carta Torres cosa che non ha l'Inter, della rosa neroazzurra non c'è un giocatore che interessi all'Atletico Madrid, l'unica offerta che l'Inter può presentare al massimo è un prestito oneroso, porveranno fino all'ultimo a strappare il giocatore al Milan intanto stanno sondando altri giocatori in caso fallisse l'assalto all'ex Torino.*


la gazzetta ha semplicemente messo insieme le notizie del giorno.


----------



## Heaven (26 Dicembre 2014)

Non ci credo che non arriva dai! Ma in estate sbaglio o lui pressava per venire da noi? Non credo che non possa mettere una pietra sopra per quello fatto da Galliani.. vorrà qualche aumento come ricompensa?


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport: I rossoneri restano favoriti per prendere Cerci nonostante l'inserimento dell'Inter,l'ex Toro è uno delle prime richieste dell'attuale allenatore neroazzurro.Il Club di Thoir sta cercando di rilanciare fino all'ultimo, il Milan ha la carta Torres cosa che non ha l'Inter, della rosa neroazzurra non c'è un giocatore che interessi all'Atletico Madrid, l'unica offerta che l'Inter può presentare al massimo è un prestito oneroso, porveranno fino all'ultimo a strappare il giocatore al Milan intanto stanno sondando altri giocatori in caso fallisse l'assalto all'ex Torino.*



.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Dicembre 2014)

Galliani non e il Milan, si entro domani Cerci non firma meglio vada altrove..

per carita siamo parlando di uno che ha tutto da dimostrare in una maglia come la nostra


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Dicembre 2014)

Lancio una provocazione: il Cerci visto fino a questo punto della sua carriera all'opera in una big cosa ha dimostrato in più del fin qui criticatissimo El Shaarawy?


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione: il Cerci visto fino a questo punto della sua carriera all'opera in una big cosa ha dimostrato in più del fin qui criticatissimo El Shaarawy?



Quando è stato visto all'opera in una big ? L'Atletico non gli ha mai dato chance, noi giusto qualcuna all'egiziano l'abbiamo data, per usare un eufemismo.


E poi son situazioni economiche diverse, Cerci se arriva è perchè il suo valore è crollato.


----------



## Ale (26 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione: il Cerci visto fino a questo punto della sua carriera all'opera in una big cosa ha dimostrato in più del fin qui criticatissimo El Shaarawy?



personalmente li ritengo non da milan entrambi, neanche per questo povero e mediocre milan


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione: il Cerci visto fino a questo punto della sua carriera all'opera in una big cosa ha dimostrato in più del fin qui criticatissimo El Shaarawy?



in piu niente, assolutamente

per questo dico si arriva bene altrimenti quello importante e liberarsi di Torres


----------



## Ale (26 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport: I rossoneri restano favoriti per prendere Cerci nonostante l'inserimento dell'Inter,l'ex Toro è uno delle prime richieste dell'attuale allenatore neroazzurro.Il Club di Thoir sta cercando di rilanciare fino all'ultimo, il Milan ha la carta Torres cosa che non ha l'Inter, della rosa neroazzurra non c'è un giocatore che interessi all'Atletico Madrid, l'unica offerta che l'Inter può presentare al massimo è un prestito oneroso, porveranno fino all'ultimo a strappare il giocatore al Milan intanto stanno sondando altri giocatori in caso fallisse l'assalto all'ex Torino.*



se l'inter prendesse cerci e noi mollassimo il contrattone di torres all' atletico madrid sarebbe un capolavoro. poi con calma sceglieremmo tra le varie opportunità che ci sono sul mercato, quale sia la piu vantaggiosa


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quando è stato visto all'opera in una big ? L'Atletico non gli ha mai dato chance, noi giusto qualcuna all'egiziano l'abbiamo data, per usare un eufemismo.
> 
> 
> E poi son situazioni economiche diverse, Cerci se arriva è perchè il suo valore è crollato.



A Roma ha fallito, all'Atletico se fosse stato forte sarebbe stato schierato qualche volta in più.
Sia chiaro, è una scommessa che si potrebbe fare, ma a mio avviso Alessio non aggiungerebbe molto.
Come ho già scritto in questo topic, lo scambio Torres-Cerci se fosse vero sarebbe un capolavoro, ma finora Cerci ha giocato molto bene solamente in una stagione con Ventura al Toro al quale l'anno scorso è girato tutto per il verso giusto IMHO.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione: il Cerci visto fino a questo punto della sua carriera all'opera in una big cosa ha dimostrato in più del fin qui criticatissimo El Shaarawy?



è millemila volte meglio di Honda


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Dicembre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> è millemila volte meglio di Honda



io non sono sicuro di questo


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, dal Milan trapela quello che viene considerato "cauto ottimismo". L'operazione è definita in tutti i dettagli, manca solo la firma del giocatore. La sensazione è che si chiuderà tutto in breve tempo. *


.


Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A Roma ha fallito, all'Atletico se fosse stato forte sarebbe stato schierato qualche volta in più.
> Sia chiaro, è una scommessa che si potrebbe fare, ma a mio avviso Alessio non aggiungerebbe molto.
> Come ho già scritto in questo topic, lo scambio Torres-Cerci se fosse vero sarebbe un capolavoro, ma finora Cerci ha giocato molto bene solamente in una stagione con Ventura al Toro al quale l'anno scorso è girato tutto per il verso giusto IMHO.



Vero però se vogliamo vederla in un altro modo : 

mesi giocati bene da Cerci 24

mesi giocati bene da ElShaarawy 6

Dopo che aggiunga o meno non so, però mi pare un giocatore più integro e fatto del faraone, mentalmente e fisicamente, anche se le potenzialità di ElShaarawy sono chiaramente 100 volte superiori.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Dicembre 2014)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> io non sono sicuro di questo



io sì


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> Vero però se vogliamo vederla in un altro modo :
> ...



Non sto dicendo che è scarso eh, anzi, però finora nelle grandi ha fallito, questo è un dato di fatto. E ha 5 anni più di Elsha. Il Cerci della scorsa stagione al Toro è un giocatore che fa la differenza eccome in questa Serie A. Vedremo.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport: I rossoneri restano favoriti per prendere Cerci nonostante l'inserimento dell'Inter,l'ex Toro è uno delle prime richieste dell'attuale allenatore neroazzurro.Il Club di Thoir sta cercando di rilanciare fino all'ultimo, il Milan ha la carta Torres cosa che non ha l'Inter, della rosa neroazzurra non c'è un giocatore che interessi all'Atletico Madrid, l'unica offerta che l'Inter può presentare al massimo è un prestito oneroso, porveranno fino all'ultimo a strappare il giocatore al Milan intanto stanno sondando altri giocatori in caso fallisse l'assalto all'ex Torino.*


.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo che è scarso eh, anzi, però finora nelle grandi ha fallito, questo è un dato di fatto. E ha 5 anni più di Elsha. Il Cerci della scorsa stagione al Toro è un giocatore che fa la differenza eccome in questa Serie A. *Vedremo.*


Speriamo di vederlo a sto punto


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Speriamo di vederlo a sto punto



Ovviamente


----------



## Pivellino (26 Dicembre 2014)

Non si può criticare questo scambio, mentre ci sarebbe tanto da dire su Torres. Tanto è valida questa operazione tanto è stata maldestra quella che va a rimediare. Ma ce ne fossero di simili rimedi.
C'è da augurarsi che questi errori finiscano e si punti finalmente su giocatori che non sono scommesse umane (giocatori senza testa o casi clinici) o tecniche, intese quest'ultime i recuperi impossibili di fine carriera.
Si predica tanto la fame e si prendono giocatori bolsi a fine carriera colla pancia piena e i neuroni danneggiati.
E basta.

ps. Cerci è una testa calda, ho diversi racconti degli mici di Firenze. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Ale (26 Dicembre 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Non si può criticare questo scambio, mentre ci sarebbe tanto da dire su Torres. Tanto è valida questa operazione tanto è stata maldestra quella che va a rimediare. Ma ce ne fossero di simili rimedi.
> C'è da augurarsi che questi errori finiscano e si punti finalmente su giocatori che non sono scommesse umane (giocatori senza testa o casi clinici) o tecniche, intese quest'ultime i recuperi impossibili di fine carriera.
> Si predica tanto la fame e si prendono giocatori bolsi a fine carriera colla pancia piena e i neuroni danneggiati.
> E basta.
> ...



delle due l'una: o e' una operazione da non contestare e cerci ha la testa da giocatore professionista, oppure l'operazione e' contestabilissima perche cerci e' una testa di casso, cosi come dicono i tuoi amici a Firenze..e mi pare di capire che tu ti auguri che si smetta di comprare giocatori senza testa.


----------



## Pivellino (26 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> delle due l'una: o e' una operazione da non contestare e cerci ha la testa da giocatore professionista, oppure l'operazione e' contestabilissima perche cerci e' una testa di casso, cosi come dicono i tuoi amici a Firenze..e mi pare di capire che tu ti auguri che si smetta di comprare giocatori senza testa.



Cerci viene da due Stagioni Ottime al Torino, i mesi all'Atletico si può dire poco.
Cassano e Balotelli da cosa venivano?
Il primo fuori rosa e il secondo quasi.
Dunque mi aspetto che sia quello visto a Torino e non quello che avevano visto a Firenze (in parte) qualche tempo prima.
Per me è ammesso con riserva.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, dal Milan trapela quello che viene considerato "cauto ottimismo". L'operazione è definita in tutti i dettagli, manca solo la firma del giocatore. La sensazione è che si chiuderà tutto in breve tempo. *







mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Posa il fiasco.
> 
> Improbabile verrà qualcun altro.





Doctore ha scritto:


> ma galliani è gia convinto che cosi siamo da terzo posto senza cerci e centrocampista buono.


ci sono i 100mln di fly emirates...."da destinare in parte per il rafforzamento della squadra" (cit. barbarella)

almeno per natale facciamo pensieri positivi lol


----------



## SlimShady (26 Dicembre 2014)

Simeone e la piazza di Madrid vogliono Torres. La notizia dell'Inter è stata messa in giro dalla gazzetta per creare discussione. Onestamente non vedo come questa trattativa non possa andare in porto.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Dicembre 2014)

[MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] No Link esterni, specie quella roba lì!


----------



## Serginho (27 Dicembre 2014)

A me tutti questi sorpassi, controsorpassi e inserimenti nelle trattative giorno per giorno mi ricordano tanto la sfida Milan-Juve per Iturbe, ossia un mucchio di cavolate per vendere giornali


----------



## Milo (27 Dicembre 2014)

Se il giocatore non ha accettato subito per aspettare l'Inter, manderei a monte l'affare, a costo di tenermi torres.

Vai dai perdenti vai.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2014)

*La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 27 Dicembre:

Per Cerci è guerra Milan Mancini. L'Atletico Madrid (che prende Torres) lo pressa:"Vai da Inzaghi o non ti muovi da Madrid". *


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Dicembre 2014)

I*Colchoneros*sono molto infastiditi dal fatto che Mancini abbia contattato direttamente il calciatore, senza chiamare in causa il club, e meditano di denunciare l’Inter alla Fifa. Inoltre, i nerazzurri avevano garantito agli spagnoli che si sarebbero mossi solo nel caso in cui fosse saltata l’operazione con il Milan, ma in realtà hanno continuato ad avere contatti con Cerci.

Cerci qua Cerci la sembra che siamo parlando di Maradona *****... ma questo non gli cambia la vita a nessuno, incredibile..


----------



## Renegade (27 Dicembre 2014)

*Breaking News: Milan, l'affare Cerci rischia seriamente di saltare. Il calciatore si è impuntato. Non vuole il Milan, ma solo l'Inter.

Secondo quanto riporta l'edizione quotidiana di As, Alessio Cerci avrebbe bloccato tutto, rispondendo con un chiaro rifiuto a vestire la maglia rossonera. Sempre secondo il portale iberico, l'ex-Torino vuole a tutti i costi l'Inter e solo l'Inter. E non vuole essere allenato da altri se non da Roberto Mancini. Ma soprattutto non vuole andare al Milan. Pare che l'unico problema, ora, resti capire se sarà permesso al calciatore di vestire di nerazzurro o se sarà costretto davvero alla panchina. Al momento il cauto ottimismo non sembra aver portato nulla di positivo, visto che a differenza dell'Italia, dove si dà tutto per fatto, As fa notare che potrebbe saltare anche lo stesso Fernando Torres, con il calciatore che è stato convocato a Dubai con il Milan e si aggregherà alla squadra rossonera, come invece avrebbe dovuto fare Alessio Cerci.*


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Dicembre 2014)

io non voglio piu Cerci al Milan ma e cmq il momento di stare calmi, quindi dobbiamo chiudere almeno per Torres al Atletico, poi quel Cerci avra il suo momento con noi..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

*Le ultime dal fronte nostrano sull'affare Cerci: 

Secondo Mauro Suma, il giocatore starebbe titubando soltanto per la formula precaria del trasferimento. Il tornante di Velletri, infatti, preferirebbe una soluzione definitiva o almeno la garanzia che il Milan lo riscatti a giugno. Tuttavia, a causa dei rubinetti chiusi da tempo da parte di Fininvest, Galliani non può garantirgli questa soluzione. Da qui le titubanze del giocatore che non vorrebbe tornare in Spagna tra 18 mesi, preferendo invece un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera. 

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, l'Atletico è stato chiaro con Cerci: o vai al Milan o fai panchina a Madrid. E gli spagnoli addirittura minacciano di denunciare l'Inter alla FIFA per il comportamento scorretto con cui ha circuito Cerci senza il loro permesso. Dal canto suo, il giocatore apprezza molto l'interesse del Milan ma si trova in imbarazzo perché aveva dato parola (irregolarmente) a Mancini. Pippo Inzaghi lo ha già chiamato, assicurandogli la sua stima e la centralità nel progetto milanista. Intanto Cerci ha disdetto la propria abitazione a Madrid. La decisione ormai è imminente.

Secondo Spormediaset, Galliani sarebbe infuriato. Per convincere Cerci sarebbe sceso in campo anche Inzaghi, che ha parlato direttamente col giocatore. Il problema è che quest'ultimo era stato contattato precedentemente da Mancini con il quale si era messo in parola.

Secondo il Corriere della Sera, che conferma questa tesi, l'Atletico ormai ha deciso di vendere Cerci soltanto al Milan. Per questo motivo ha rifiutato l'offerta dell'Inter di un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 12M. Gil ormai ha preso parola con Galliani e la vuole mantenere, peraltro non gli è piaciuto il comportamento della società nerazzurra.

Secondo Tuttosport, la trattativa tra Milan e Atletico dura addirittura da un mese, sebbene sia uscita fuori soltanto sotto le feste. E adesso Cerci è stato messo spalle al muro. Il vulcanico Gil gli sta facendo scontare i contatti irregolari avuti con Mancini, e dunque non gli concede alternative: o fai panchina qui a Madrid o te ne vai al Milan che ha contrattato regolarmente con noi. Ma l'Inter se la deve scordare. Le due società aspettano una risposta di Cerci entro domani.*


----------



## Giangy (27 Dicembre 2014)

Che resti a Madrid, in panchina e tribuna, preferisco vada all'Inter a Giugno, non voglio giocatori contro voglia


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le ultime dal fronte nostrano sull'affare Cerci:
> 
> Secondo Mauro Suma, il giocatore starebbe titubando soltanto per la formula precaria del trasferimento. Il tornante di Velletri, infatti, preferirebbe una soluzione definitiva o almeno la garanzia che il Milan lo riscatti a giugno. Tuttavia, a causa dei rubinetti chiusi da tempo da parte di Fininvest, Galliani non può garantirgli questa soluzione. Da qui le titubanze del giocatore che non vorrebbe tornare in Spagna tra 18 mesi, preferendo invece un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera.
> 
> ...



Per me può restare a marcire a Madrid a sto punto.


----------



## Renegade (27 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Breaking News: Milan, l'affare Cerci rischia seriamente di saltare. Il calciatore si è impuntato. Non vuole il Milan, ma solo l'Inter.
> 
> Secondo quanto riporta l'edizione quotidiana di As, Alessio Cerci avrebbe bloccato tutto, rispondendo con un chiaro rifiuto a vestire la maglia rossonera. Sempre secondo il portale iberico, l'ex-Torino vuole a tutti i costi l'Inter e solo l'Inter. E non vuole essere allenato da altri se non da Roberto Mancini. Ma soprattutto non vuole andare al Milan. Pare che l'unico problema, ora, resti capire se sarà permesso al calciatore di vestire di nerazzurro o se sarà costretto davvero alla panchina. Al momento il cauto ottimismo non sembra aver portato nulla di positivo, visto che a differenza dell'Italia, dove si dà tutto per fatto, As fa notare che potrebbe saltare anche lo stesso Fernando Torres, con il calciatore che è stato convocato a Dubai con il Milan e si aggregherà alla squadra rossonera, come invece avrebbe dovuto fare Alessio Cerci.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le ultime dal fronte nostrano sull'affare Cerci:
> 
> Secondo Mauro Suma, il giocatore starebbe titubando soltanto per la formula precaria del trasferimento. Il tornante di Velletri, infatti, preferirebbe una soluzione definitiva o almeno la garanzia che il Milan lo riscatti a giugno. Tuttavia, a causa dei rubinetti chiusi da tempo da parte di Fininvest, Galliani non può garantirgli questa soluzione. Da qui le titubanze del giocatore che non vorrebbe tornare in Spagna tra 18 mesi, preferendo invece un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera.
> 
> ...




Si conferma la tesi che se arriva, lo fa controvoglia e che continua a rifiutarci e a non volerci. Sono stufo, come già detto, di quelli come van Ginkel, Illaramendi, Cerci ecc che ci vedono come una squadretta e sputano sulla nostra storia.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ma si che se ne vada in quella squadretta di perdenti, tanto la sua dimensione è quella, nelle squadre di medio classifica si trova bene (vedi torino)


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Dicembre 2014)

A sto punto può pure marcire a Madrid... e speriamo che denuncino per davvero l'Inter


----------



## smallball (27 Dicembre 2014)

se e' cio' che pens,resti pure a Madrid


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Dicembre 2014)

mah....di un'altro con la testa matta non me ne faccio nulla , preferisco che vada all'inter assieme al suo degno compare balotelli.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Dicembre 2014)

Cerci non ha piu niente da pensarci, a me sembra tutto deciso

quello che non capisco e perche dobbiamo prendere gente controvolgia? 

Galliani ci sta facendo perdere anche la dignita


----------



## robs91 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le ultime dal fronte nostrano sull'affare Cerci:
> 
> Secondo Mauro Suma, il giocatore starebbe titubando soltanto per la formula precaria del trasferimento. Il tornante di Velletri, infatti, preferirebbe una soluzione definitiva o almeno la garanzia che il Milan lo riscatti a giugno. Tuttavia, a causa dei rubinetti chiusi da tempo da parte di Fininvest, Galliani non può garantirgli questa soluzione. Da qui le titubanze del giocatore che non vorrebbe tornare in Spagna tra 18 mesi, preferendo invece un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera.
> 
> ...



Tutto sto casino per un mediocre che preferisce pure l'Inter, che pena....


----------



## Dany20 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Non sto capendo nulla ma arriva o no?


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Non sto capendo nulla ma arriva o no?



No... cerci fa il bimbo piccino. fa le bizze.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> No... cerci fa il bimbo piccino. fa le bizze.


Spero si dia una mossa che ha già rotto. Io credevo che era cosa facile questo acquisto e invece.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le ultime dal fronte nostrano sull'affare Cerci:
> 
> Secondo Mauro Suma, il giocatore starebbe titubando soltanto per la formula precaria del trasferimento. Il tornante di Velletri, infatti, preferirebbe una soluzione definitiva o almeno la garanzia che il Milan lo riscatti a giugno. Tuttavia, a causa dei rubinetti chiusi da tempo da parte di Fininvest, Galliani non può garantirgli questa soluzione. Da qui le titubanze del giocatore che non vorrebbe tornare in Spagna tra 18 mesi, preferendo invece un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera.
> 
> ...



*Sempre secondo il Corriere della Sera, Alessio Cerci sta riflettendo sul da farsi: "Voglio pensarci qualche giorno", ha fatto sapere dalle Maldive. Milan e Atletico Madrid hanno raggiunto ormai da tempo l’accordo e adesso la palla passa al giocatore, che dovrà decidere se accettare o rifiutare il trasferimento e dovra' farlo in tempi molto stretti.*


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Lasciamo perdere dai... ormai non ha più senso prendere questo idiota. Ci rimette solo lui


----------



## sion (27 Dicembre 2014)

per me non arriva non avrebbe senso tutto questo tempo..acettava e stop se voleva venire


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le ultime dal fronte nostrano sull'affare Cerci:
> 
> Secondo Mauro Suma, il giocatore starebbe titubando soltanto per la formula precaria del trasferimento. Il tornante di Velletri, infatti, preferirebbe una soluzione definitiva o almeno la garanzia che il Milan lo riscatti a giugno. Tuttavia, a causa dei rubinetti chiusi da tempo da parte di Fininvest, Galliani non può garantirgli questa soluzione. Da qui le titubanze del giocatore che non vorrebbe tornare in Spagna tra 18 mesi, preferendo invece un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera.
> 
> ...



Francamente dubito che Cerci preferisca l'Inter al Milan. E continuerò a crederlo fino a quando non usciranno delle sue dichiarazioni a tal proposito. Piuttosto sono propenso a credere che sia una bella storia inventata dai giornali per vendere qualche copia in più sotto le feste. 
Invece, ritengo molto più probabile la tesi di Milan Channel secondo cui Cerci non sarebbe convinto della formula del trasferimento e giustamente preferirebbe qualcosa di definitivo. Poi ovviamente ognuno è libero di credere a ciò che preferisce, ci mancherebbe. 
Se la storia finirà bene, come al solito sarà il campo a parlare e anche gli atteggiamenti del giocatore. Io non partirò certamente prevenuto nei suoi confronti come tanti altri tifosi milanisti.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> [Semppre secondo il Corriere della Sera, Alessio Cerci sta riflettendo sul ifda farsi: "Voglio pensarci qualche giorno", ha fatto sapere dalle Maldive. Milan e Atletico Madrid hanno raggiunto ormai da tempo l’accordo e adesso la palla passa al giocatore, che dovrà decidere se accettare o rifiutare il trasferimento e dovra' farlo in tempi molto stretti.[/B]


Ma che deve pensarci. È una grande occasione per riscattarsi e questo perde ancora tempo.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (27 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo il Corriere della Sera, Alessio Cerci sta riflettendo sul da farsi: "Voglio pensarci qualche giorno", ha fatto sapere dalle Maldive. Milan e Atletico Madrid hanno raggiunto ormai da tempo l’accordo e adesso la palla passa al giocatore, che dovrà decidere se accettare o rifiutare il trasferimento e dovra' farlo in tempi molto stretti.*



Eh ma ragazzi ci deve pensare, è ovvio, tra fare panchina a Madrid e giocare titolare a Milano bisogna riflettere, chiunque si prenderebbe qualche giorno per pensarci


----------



## Hellscream (27 Dicembre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Eh ma ragazzi ci deve pensare, è ovvio, tra fare panchina a Madrid e giocare titolare a Milano bisogna riflettere, chiunque si prenderebbe qualche giorno per pensarci



Questo si fa odiare prima ancora di arrivare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Dicembre 2014)

Cerci qualche settimana fa ha fatto dichiarazione dal tipo che nella vita si debba essere corretti e mantenere la propria parole.

Lui a parole si e impegnato con l'Inter e Mancini.

Se ora va contro questo parola fa una figure di melma clamorosa, anche se ovviamente c'e un motivo che la FIFA prevede i contatti con il club e solo dopo con i giocatori. Qui 'l Inter rischia grossissimo se 'l Atletico gli denuncia.

Se non per la parola data a Mancini forse sarebbe gia a Milano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2014)

Per me son tutte balle dei giornalai ...


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo il Corriere della Sera, Alessio Cerci sta riflettendo sul da farsi: "Voglio pensarci qualche giorno", ha fatto sapere dalle Maldive. Milan e Atletico Madrid hanno raggiunto ormai da tempo l’accordo e adesso la palla passa al giocatore, che dovrà decidere se accettare o rifiutare il trasferimento e dovra' farlo in tempi molto stretti.*



Allora basandomi su quello che dicono i giornali mi sono fatto una mezza idea. Cerci preferirebbe l'Inter per diversi motivi. 
Prima di tutto Galliani quest'estate l'ha fatto restare sulle spine fino all'ultimo giorno di mercato, dove ha "dovuto" accettare l'Atletico e andare all'estero pur di giocare in una big, probabilmente avrebbe preferito rimanere in Italia.
In secundis, Cerci pare abbia già un accordo con l'Inter e soprattutto con Mancini, che probabilmente gli ha promesso un posto da titolare assicurato, data la mancanza di esterni d'attacco dell'Inter. Al Milan, nonostante anche mio cugino di 8 anni riuscirebbe a togliere il posto a Honda, c'è sempre il rischio di fare panchina. Rami docet.
Come terza cosa, se io non avessi fede calcistica e dovessi scegliere se essere allenato da Roberto Mancini o Filippo Inzaghi, beh ragazzi sceglierei il primo senza nemmeno pensarci. Soprattutto se mi trovassi nel periodo clou della mia carriera e avessi già buttato metà stagione a stagionare in panca.


----------



## smallball (27 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me son tutte balle dei giornalai ...



concordo


----------



## Frikez (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le ultime dal fronte nostrano sull'affare Cerci:
> 
> Secondo Mauro Suma, il giocatore starebbe titubando soltanto per la formula precaria del trasferimento. Il tornante di Velletri, infatti, preferirebbe una soluzione definitiva o almeno la garanzia che il Milan lo riscatti a giugno. Tuttavia, a causa dei rubinetti chiusi da tempo da parte di Fininvest, Galliani non può garantirgli questa soluzione. Da qui le titubanze del giocatore che non vorrebbe tornare in Spagna tra 18 mesi, preferendo invece un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera.
> 
> ...



Il fatto che non sia convinto di questo trasferimento temporaneo è abbastanza comprensibile, basterebbe inserire una clausola per il riscatto IMHO


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2014)

Grande Gil, confido in lui.

O viene al Milan o marcisce in panchina. Possono sukare sia Cerci, sia l'Inter. Forza Gil.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Dicembre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Grande Gil, confido in lui.
> 
> O viene al Milan o marcisce in panchina. Possono sukare sia Cerci, sia l'Inter. Forza Gil.



A quanto pare e infuriato col Inter. Anche se vengono ed offrono un prestito con obbligo di riscatto Gil secondo me gli sputa in faccia.


----------



## medjai (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Francamente dubito che Cerci preferisca l'Inter al Milan. E continuerò a crederlo fino a quando non usciranno delle sue dichiarazioni a tal proposito. Piuttosto sono propenso a credere che sia una bella storia inventata dai giornali per vendere qualche copia in più sotto le feste.
> Invece, ritengo molto più probabile la tesi di Milan Channel secondo cui *Cerci non sarebbe convinto della formula del trasferimento e giustamente preferirebbe qualcosa di definitivo.* Poi ovviamente ognuno è libero di credere a ciò che preferisce, ci mancherebbe.
> Se la storia finirà bene, come al solito sarà il campo a parlare e anche gli atteggiamenti del giocatore. Io non partirò certamente prevenuto nei suoi confronti come tanti altri tifosi milanisti.



Eccola

Questo è giusto quello che penso io.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le ultime dal fronte nostrano sull'affare Cerci:
> 
> Secondo Mauro Suma, il giocatore starebbe titubando soltanto per la formula precaria del trasferimento. Il tornante di Velletri, infatti, preferirebbe una soluzione definitiva o almeno la garanzia che il Milan lo riscatti a giugno. Tuttavia, a causa dei rubinetti chiusi da tempo da parte di Fininvest, Galliani non può garantirgli questa soluzione. Da qui le titubanze del giocatore che non vorrebbe tornare in Spagna tra 18 mesi, preferendo invece un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera.
> 
> ...



Arrivati a sto punto credo che l'unico modo per convincerlo e comprarlo o prestito con obbligo di riscatto e dimostrargli che lo vogliamo veramente, più passano le ore e i giorni e più si fa dura.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le ultime dal fronte nostrano sull'affare Cerci:
> 
> Secondo Mauro Suma, il giocatore starebbe titubando soltanto per la formula precaria del trasferimento. Il tornante di Velletri, infatti, preferirebbe una soluzione definitiva o almeno la garanzia che il Milan lo riscatti a giugno. Tuttavia, a causa dei rubinetti chiusi da tempo da parte di Fininvest, Galliani non può garantirgli questa soluzione. Da qui le titubanze del giocatore che non vorrebbe tornare in Spagna tra 18 mesi, preferendo invece un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera.
> 
> ...



Situazione paradossale.


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

pazzesco, si sono ridotti a suppicare qualcuno perche venga al milan, immagino poi con che motivazioni arriverà..

suma ridicolo : cerci ha dubbi sulla formula... ma se anche l'inter lo prenderebbe in prestito!!!!! cerci preferisce l'inter al Milan.


----------



## O Animal (27 Dicembre 2014)

Nonostante sia un simpatizzante del Toro verso questo giocatore ed Immobile l'anno scorso ho sviluppato una certa antipatia... Mi hanno dato sempre l'impressione di sentirsi giocatori arrivati nonostante stessero giocando al Torino e non nel Barcellona...

Quando ha sbagliato il rigore ho fatto pure un sorrisino perché è stata la dimostrazione che non era il Garrincha che credeva d'essere, né con i piedi né con la testa... e di questo ne abbiamo avuto la conferma sia al mondiale che in questi mesi di panchina in Spagna...

Che dire.. mi è sempre sembrato che avesse nel DNA l'Inter... Raus...


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le ultime dal fronte nostrano sull'affare Cerci:
> 
> Secondo Mauro Suma, il giocatore starebbe titubando soltanto per la formula precaria del trasferimento. Il tornante di Velletri, infatti, preferirebbe una soluzione definitiva o almeno la garanzia che il Milan lo riscatti a giugno. Tuttavia, a causa dei rubinetti chiusi da tempo da parte di Fininvest, Galliani non può garantirgli questa soluzione. Da qui le titubanze del giocatore che non vorrebbe tornare in Spagna tra 18 mesi, preferendo invece un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera.
> 
> ...



*Sky: dal Milan filtra grande ottimismo per la chiusura positiva dell'affare Cerci*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> pazzesco, si sono ridotti a suppicare qualcuno perche venga al milan, immagino poi con che motivazioni arriverà..
> 
> suma ridicolo : cerci ha dubbi sulla formula... ma se anche l'inter lo prenderebbe in prestito!!!!! cerci preferisce l'inter al Milan.



A quanto pare l'Inter ha proposto prestito con obbligo di riscatto a Giugno ma l'Atletico avendo già preso parola con noi ha rifiutato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: dal Milan filtra grande ottimismo per la chiusura positiva dell'affare Cerci*



Si come ieri che hanno detto cosi e poi ieri sera arriva la doccia fretta che non vuole venire, assurdo dobbiamo supplicare Cerci manco fosse un top.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si come ieri che hanno detto cosi e poi ieri sera arriva la doccia fretta che non vuole venire, assurdo dobbiamo supplicare Cerci manco fosse un top.



Dai dai, siamo passati dal cauto al grande


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: dal Milan filtra grande ottimismo per la chiusura positiva dell'affare Cerci*



*Gazzetta: l'intrigo Cerci si arricchisce di un particolare interessante. La fantomatica clausola (riportata solo dai media italiani) secondo la quale in estate l'Atletico potrebbe rompere il prestito e vendere Cerci, avrebbe un postilla: a parità di offerte, Gil preferirà cedere il giocatore al Milan, che quindi avrà l'ultima parola sull'eventuale trasferimento estivo del tornante di Velletri.*


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

cerci, dimostra di avere spina dorsale e resisti. Voglio proprio vedere. Ma tanto non succedera'.


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2014)

Quando c'è una trattativa sempre ste pantomime e sempre per il solito motivo, vogliamo dei giocatori senza cacciare un euro. Ma basta con sti prestiti, scambi di prestiti, parametri zero.......BASTA! L'Inter sarà pure stata scorretta come lo siamo stati noi in altre occasioni, ma l'unico dato di fatto resta sempre lo stesso: non si può continuare a gestire sta società in questo modo indegno, non se ne può più di questi pagliacci, del loro accattonaggio cronico, delle ola a milanello, stiamo diventando sempre più ridicoli. Non sopporto più che il Milan sia in mano al Nano, non ne posso più.
VATTENE VIA!


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: dal Milan filtra grande ottimismo per la chiusura positiva dell'affare Cerci*



Almeno non è cauto...


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> cerci, dimostra di avere spina dorsale e resisti. Voglio proprio vedere. Ma tanto non succedera'.



Sarebbe l'ennesima figuraccia internazionale


----------



## sion (27 Dicembre 2014)

il cauto e' trapelato ed ora e' diventato grande..non arriva lo stesso secondo me,ma cmq


----------



## Butcher (27 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: dal Milan filtra grande ottimismo per la chiusura positiva dell'affare Cerci*



Allora non arriverà.


----------



## Djici (27 Dicembre 2014)

se cerci non arriva e per 2 ragioni :

1) noi non mettiamo l'obbligo di riscatto mentre l'inter si
2) galliani in estate lo aveva bloccato e poi lasciato

non certo perche preferisce l'inter al milan.

comunque se non fosse per il blocco uefa, l'inter lo avrebbe gia COMPRATO.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Cerci ha rotto, se non vuole venire al Milan non lo merita.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Le ultime dal fronte nostrano sull'affare Cerci:
> 
> Secondo Mauro Suma, il giocatore starebbe titubando soltanto per la formula precaria del trasferimento. Il tornante di Velletri, infatti, preferirebbe una soluzione definitiva o almeno la garanzia che il Milan lo riscatti a giugno. Tuttavia, a causa dei rubinetti chiusi da tempo da parte di Fininvest, Galliani non può garantirgli questa soluzione. Da qui le titubanze del giocatore che non vorrebbe tornare in Spagna tra 18 mesi, preferendo invece un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera.
> 
> ...



se queste sono le premesse, arriva già col piede sbagliato, e si dimostrerebbe nell'ennesimo caso, un montato che si permette pure di schifare il milan, ma chi sei ? 

se la trattativa va per le lunghe, stopperei tutto e riandrei su taarabt o qualcun altro, qualcuno che vede ancora il milan come una meta di un certo livello. 

schifarci per preferire l'inter, questa inter poi, manco fosse quella del triplete.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: dal Milan filtra grande ottimismo per la chiusura positiva dell'affare Cerci*



Per una volta secondo me Suma non sbaglia, Cerci sa che l'Inter lo riscatterà, invece con noi è sempre un'incognita e rischia di ritrovarsi a Madrid tra 18 mesi

Non puoi fare operazioni come Taarabt e Rami e pensare che la gente non mangi la foglia


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

Sì parla tanto di fame orgoglio appartenenza e poi si implora qualcuno??


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cerci ha rotto, se non vuole venire al Milan non lo merita.



Tra non molto nessuno vorrà venire al Milan. Chi ha rotto veramente è qualcun altro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> schifarci per preferire l'inter, questa inter poi, manco fosse quella del triplete.



Il problema è proprio questo. Schifarci, in questo periodo della nostra storia, ci può stare. Ci sono anche delle scorrettezze passate fatte nei suoi confronti. Per tutto questo, non gliene faccio una colpa.
Ma preferire questo ammasso di immondizia che è l'Inter di oggi? Per il solo Mancini, neanche fosse Mourinho o Guardiola? No, in tal caso è ingiustificabile.

Commento solo le news però, la mia idea è che non sia tutta qui la verità.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Tra non molto nessuno vorrà venire al Milan. Chi ha rotto veramente è qualcun altro



...ok, ma secondo me si sta molto sopravvalutando Cerci, buon giocatore e nulla più.


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ok, ma secondo me si sta molto sopravvalutando Cerci, buon giocatore e nulla più.



Concordo, sarebbe l'ennesimo giocatore con grossi limiti di testa. Non per niente Simeone se ne vuole liberare.
Ma spendessero 2 lire e portassero a milanello Suso da subito.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Dicembre 2014)

Onestamente un Taarabt in condizione accettabile lo preferirei a questo punto, se Cerci continua a preferire 'l Inter.

Poi tutta sta ammirazione per Mancini non la capisco. In carriera cosa ha fatto di particolare? Niente.


----------



## Milo (27 Dicembre 2014)

Che se ne vada all'inter, poi spero in un entrataccia di muntari durante il derby. Non lo voglio più.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Dicembre 2014)

Eddai ragazzi piantatela di fare i puristi ! Vuole delle sacrosante garanzie ed è anni luce più forte di tutti gli altri che ci possiamo permettere.


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per una volta secondo me Suma non sbaglia, Cerci sa che l'Inter lo riscatterà, invece con noi è sempre un'incognita e rischia di ritrovarsi a Madrid tra 18 mesi
> 
> Non puoi fare operazioni come Taarabt e Rami e pensare che la gente non mangi la foglia



Stanno facendo passare Cerci per schizzinoso, volontariamente o meno, ma in realtà non ha tutti i torti.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Dicembre 2014)

Non credo sia una questione di parola data o altro ma solo di certezze.
Fossi in lui non vorrei fare la fine del "pacco" e probabilmente sarei anche un po' innervosito dall'Atletico che mi scarica dopo pochi mesi senza avermi dato chances.
Voi verreste a cuor leggero al Milan di Galliani senza garanzie di rimanerci, solo magari a fare la fine di Taarabt?
Un po' lo capisco, non siamo esattamente l'esempio di un progetto (?) vincente su cui scommettere.


----------



## de sica (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ma andasse all'inter sto scandalo!! chi lo vuole


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Dicembre 2014)

*Le ultime dal fronte nostrano sull'affare Cerci: 

Secondo Mauro Suma, il giocatore starebbe titubando soltanto per la formula precaria del trasferimento. Il tornante di Velletri, infatti, preferirebbe una soluzione definitiva o almeno la garanzia che il Milan lo riscatti a giugno. Tuttavia, a causa dei rubinetti chiusi da tempo da parte di Fininvest, Galliani non può garantirgli questa soluzione. Da qui le titubanze del giocatore che non vorrebbe tornare in Spagna tra 18 mesi, preferendo invece un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera. 

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, l'Atletico è stato chiaro con Cerci: o vai al Milan o fai panchina a Madrid. E gli spagnoli addirittura minacciano di denunciare l'Inter alla FIFA per il comportamento scorretto con cui ha circuito Cerci senza il loro permesso. Dal canto suo, il giocatore apprezza molto l'interesse del Milan ma si trova in imbarazzo perché aveva dato parola (irregolarmente) a Mancini. Pippo Inzaghi lo ha già chiamato, assicurandogli la sua stima e la centralità nel progetto milanista. Intanto Cerci ha disdetto la propria abitazione a Madrid. La decisione ormai è imminente.

Secondo Spormediaset, Galliani sarebbe infuriato. Per convincere Cerci sarebbe sceso in campo anche Inzaghi, che ha parlato direttamente col giocatore. Il problema è che quest'ultimo era stato contattato precedentemente da Mancini con il quale si era messo in parola.

Secondo il Corriere della Sera, che conferma questa tesi, l'Atletico ormai ha deciso di vendere Cerci soltanto al Milan. Per questo motivo ha rifiutato l'offerta dell'Inter di un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 12M. Gil ormai ha preso parola con Galliani e la vuole mantenere, peraltro non gli è piaciuto il comportamento della società nerazzurra.

Secondo Tuttosport, la trattativa tra Milan e Atletico dura addirittura da un mese, sebbene sia uscita fuori soltanto sotto le feste. E adesso Cerci è stato messo spalle al muro. Il vulcanico Gil gli sta facendo scontare i contatti irregolari avuti con Mancini, e dunque non gli concede alternative: o fai panchina qui a Madrid o te ne vai al Milan che ha contrattato regolarmente con noi. Ma l'Inter se la deve scordare. Le due società aspettano una risposta di Cerci entro domani.

Secondo Sky dal Milan filtra grande ottimismo per la chiusura positiva dell'affare Cerci*


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per una volta secondo me Suma non sbaglia, Cerci sa che l'Inter lo riscatterà, invece con noi è sempre un'incognita e rischia di ritrovarsi a Madrid tra 18 mesi
> 
> Non puoi fare operazioni come Taarabt e Rami e pensare che la gente non mangi la foglia



ma tra 18 mesi sarà cmq vicino alla scadenza, qualcuno che se lo piglia lo trova sto fenomeno, o no ? visto che lui è uno "del calcio che conta" 

cmq stavo pensando, neanche cassano (interista sfegatato e dichiarato) ha mai temporeggiato così tanto per accettarci, è venuto di corsa (eravamo anche un altro milan però, più competitivo).

il problema qui qual è ? cerci è interista ? o semplicemente non vuol passare per traditore, avendo già dato la parola a quelli là ?


----------



## hiei87 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Per me il problema legato alle sue titubanze non è tanto il fatto che ci stia ripudiando e che preferisca l'inter. Certo, dà molto fastidio, ma si potrebbe soprassedere, considerando che ormai il nostro potere di attrattiva non è più quello di qualche anno fa e che comunque Cerci potrebbe essere un ottimo rinforzo nell'ottica della lotta al 3° posto. 
Il problema è che stiamo parlando di un personaggio che rende solo in presenza di determinate condizioni e solo se è pienamente convinto e motivato a farlo. In questo senso, se dovesse venire controvoglia, molto probabilmente finiremmo per "ammirare" il Cerci di Roma, Atalanta, Fiorentina e Atletico piuttosto che quello di Torino...


----------



## 666psycho (27 Dicembre 2014)

va a finire che non arriva neanche lui.. amen..ormai ci siamo abituati...


----------



## Frikez (27 Dicembre 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Concordo, sarebbe l'ennesimo giocatore con grossi limiti di testa. Non per niente Simeone se ne vuole liberare.
> Ma spendessero 2 lire e portassero a milanello Suso da subito.



Suso è un onesto giocatore che non ha ancora dimostrato nulla, con il Liverpool in questi anni ha giocato pochissimo e infatti è dovuto andare all'Almeria, non il Barcellona o l'Atletico, per giocare. Ci sono troppe aspettative per questo ragazzo, è un esterno interessante ma al Milan in questo momento sarebbe poco più di una riserva.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Dicembre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Per me il problema legato alle sue titubanze non è tanto il fatto che ci stia ripudiando e che preferisca l'inter. Certo, dà molto fastidio, ma si potrebbe soprassedere, considerando che ormai il nostro potere di attrattiva non è più quello di qualche anno fa e che comunque Cerci potrebbe essere un ottimo rinforzo nell'ottica della lotta al 3° posto.
> *Il problema è che stiamo parlando di un personaggio che rende solo in presenza di determinate condizioni e solo se è pienamente convinto e motivato a farlo. In questo senso, se dovesse venire controvoglia, molto probabilmente finiremmo per "ammirare" il Cerci di Roma, Atalanta, Fiorentina e Atletico piuttosto che quello di Torino...*



La mia paura e proprio quella. Praticamente puo fare la fine che ha fatto Taarabt al QPR.


----------



## Djici (27 Dicembre 2014)

se arriva diventiamo i favoriti per il terzo posto.
mettete un obbligo di riscatto a giugno 2016 e via.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2014)

Leggendo un po' in giro, mi sembra di capire che è la Gazzetta quella che spinge maggiormente sul patto Mancini-Cerci.

Non so se avete fatto caso, ma ultimamente la Gazzetta è schifosamente pro-manciniana in moltissimi articoli.
Non vorrà dire niente, ma un po' è da tenere in conto.


----------



## Love (27 Dicembre 2014)

Io nn darei adito a quello che dicono giornali e giornalisti...per me cerci non è convinto semplicemente perchè con questa operazione si sentirebbe di passaggio...lui vorrebbe più certezze...tt qua...


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Dicembre 2014)

*Ecco le parole riportate da Alessio Cerci sulla sua pagine ufficiale facebook: "Come sempre,quando si tratta di me,leggo spesso cose non vere e fantasie. Non ho rifiutato nessuno e non ho firmato con nessuno. Sono un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid e sto valutando, insieme alla Società, la soluzione migliore per entrambi...credo sia giusto e normale così . Alessio " *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole riportate da Alessio Cerci sulla sua pagine ufficiale facebook: "Come sempre,quando si tratta di me,leggo spesso cose non vere e fantasie. Non ho rifiutato nessuno e non ho firmato con nessuno. Sono un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid e sto valutando, insieme alla Società, la soluzione migliore per entrambi...credo sia giusto e normale così . Alessio " *



Queste parole per me confermano che lui non preferisce nessuno ma vorrebbe solo un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera senza fare il pacco postale.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La mia paura e proprio quella. Praticamente puo fare la fine che ha fatto Taarabt al QPR.



Per fare una proporzione, è un giocatore che per rendere 100, deve essere in una condizione psicologica da 100. Come le motivazioni scendono a 90, il rendimento scende a 50.
Il caso di Taarabt è un caso estremo, perchè il marocchino al QPR non gioca mai e si allena poco e male. Cerci magari giocherebbe anche, ma avrebbe un rendimento mediocre. Per quello faremmo prima a prendere Suso o puntare su altri reparti.


----------



## Djici (27 Dicembre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Per fare una proporzione, è un giocatore che per rendere 100, deve essere in una condizione psicologica da 100. Come le motivazioni scendono a 90, il rendimento scende a 50.
> Il caso di Taarabt è un caso estremo, perchè il marocchino al QPR non gioca mai e si allena poco e male. Cerci magari giocherebbe anche, ma avrebbe un rendimento mediocre. Per quello faremmo prima a prendere Suso o puntare su altri reparti.



no dai, suso non sarebbe nemmeno un titolare in questo milan.
cerci ti cambia la vita anche se non e al massimo.

suso in questo momento farebbe il niang della situazione... giocando poco... solo in casi estremi.
non e ancora pronto... ma ha un bel potenziale.
metterlo titolare quando ci sono gia tant tifosi/utenti che vogliono mandare via elsha mi pare ridicolo.

tanto vale riprendersi verdi e dare qualche opportunia a saponara.

TUTTA LA VITA CERCI


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Dicembre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole riportate da Alessio Cerci sulla sua pagine ufficiale facebook: "Come sempre,quando si tratta di me,leggo spesso cose non vere e fantasie. Non ho rifiutato nessuno e non ho firmato con nessuno. Sono un giocatore dell'Atletico Madrid e sto valutando, insieme alla Società, la soluzione migliore per entrambi...credo sia giusto e normale così . Alessio " *



Secondo me sta cercando un obbligo di riscatto con presenze o una cosa così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Queste parole per me confermano che lui non preferisce nessuno ma vorrebbe solo un trasferimento che dia continuità alla sua carriera senza fare il pacco postale.



Lo penso anch'io, dalle parole sembra emergere proprio questo quadro.
In Italia qualcuno sta cavalcando l'onda e sfruttando la situazione per rendere meno fallimentare il ritorno dell'uomo con il ciuffo..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

*Secondo Sky il Milan avrebbe dato un ultimatum a Cerci: deve dare una risposta entro il 29 dicembre altrimenti resterà a Madrid. Il giocatore domani tornerà in Spagna e ne parlerà de visu con la società spagnola. Inoltre lunedì l'Atletico Madrid passerà alle vie di fatto e farà partire un esposto alla UEFA affinché indaghi sul comportamento tenuto dall'Inter.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Dicembre 2014)

Su Sky riportano che Cerci arriva in Spagna domani e decida dopo aver parlato con la societa, decisione entro Lunedi.

'l Atletico lo toglierebbe dal mercato in caso di 'no' al Milan

'l Atletico e intenzionato a denunciare 'l Inter al UEFA


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Dicembre 2014)

La cosa è semplicissima: ti fa schifo il Milan e vuoi solo l'inter? Amen! Se vuole venire bene, altrimenti si vira verso altri giocatori! Ma che ci stiamo ad accollare pure a 'sto pirla qua???
Winston Cerci... ppff... manco fosse Maradona.

Quanto godrei se l'Atletico denunciasse l'inde...


----------



## medjai (27 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Su Sky riportano che Cerci arriva in Spagna domani e decida dopo aver parlato con la societa, decisione entro Lunedi.
> 
> 'l Atletico lo toglierebbe dal mercato in caso di 'no' al Milan
> 
> 'l Atletico e intenzionato a denunciare 'l Inter al UEFA



Atlético uno di noi !


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Su Sky riportano che Cerci arriva in Spagna domani e decida dopo aver parlato con la societa, decisione entro Lunedi.
> 
> 'l Atletico lo toglierebbe dal mercato in caso di 'no' al Milan
> 
> 'l Atletico e intenzionato a denunciare 'l Inter al UEFA



Per Di Marzio è ufficiale la denuncia all'Uefa.
L'Atletico ha già scritto la denuncia e avvisato l'Inter che verrà esposta lunedì.

Ahahaha, questa cosa mi fa godere


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan avrebbe dato un ultimatum a Cerci: deve dare una risposta entro il 29 altrimenti resterà a Madrid. Il giocatore domani tornerà in Spagna e ne parlerà de visu con la società spagnola. Inoltre lunedì l'Atletico Madrid passerà alle vie di fatto e farà partire un esposto alla UEFA affinché indaghi sul comportamento tenuto dall'Inter.*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan avrebbe dato un ultimatum a Cerci: deve dare una risposta entro il 29 altrimenti resterà a Madrid. Il giocatore domani tornerà in Spagna e ne parlerà de visu con la società spagnola. Inoltre lunedì l'Atletico Madrid passerà alle vie di fatto e farà partire un esposto alla UEFA affinché indaghi sul comportamento tenuto dall'Inter.*


Non credo neanche morto all'ultimatum.


Per quanto riguarda l'esposto godo, e godo doppiamente perchè noi abbiamo fatto 300 volte la stessa cosa dell'Inter ma nessuno ha mai detto nulla


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan avrebbe dato un ultimatum a Cerci: deve dare una risposta entro il 29 altrimenti resterà a Madrid. Il giocatore domani tornerà in Spagna e ne parlerà de visu con la società spagnola. Inoltre lunedì l'Atletico Madrid passerà alle vie di fatto e farà partire un esposto alla UEFA affinché indaghi sul comportamento tenuto dall'Inter.*





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non credo neanche morto all'ultimatum.
> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'esposto godo, e godo doppiamente perchè noi abbiamo fatto 300 volte la stessa cosa dell'Inter ma nessuno ha mai detto nulla



evidentemente certe cose bisogna pure saperle fare nei modi giusti...  comunque vada a finire questa vicenda, il Milan ne esce pulito ed a testa alta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda l'esposto godo, e godo doppiamente perchè noi abbiamo fatto 300 volte la stessa cosa dell'Inter ma nessuno ha mai detto nulla




Ahahaha, verissimo  Noi siamo i professionisti in questo, ma loro lo fanno mezza volta e vengono inchiappettati all'istante


----------



## Frikez (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan avrebbe dato un ultimatum a Cerci: deve dare una risposta entro il 29 altrimenti resterà a Madrid. Il giocatore domani tornerà in Spagna e ne parlerà de visu con la società spagnola. Inoltre lunedì l'Atletico Madrid passerà alle vie di fatto e farà partire un esposto alla UEFA affinché indaghi sul comportamento tenuto dall'Inter.*



Il 29 gennaio?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan avrebbe dato un ultimatum a Cerci: deve dare una risposta entro il 29 dicembre altrimenti resterà a Madrid. Il giocatore domani tornerà in Spagna e ne parlerà de visu con la società spagnola. Inoltre lunedì l'Atletico Madrid passerà alle vie di fatto e farà partire un esposto alla UEFA affinché indaghi sul comportamento tenuto dall'Inter.*





Frikez ha scritto:


> Il 29 gennaio?



Aggiunto il mese anche se si capiva dai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Dicembre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahaha, verissimo  Noi siamo i professionisti in questo, ma loro lo fanno mezza volta e vengono inchiappettati all'istante



A dir la verita lo hanno fatto anche con Medel, Podolski e M'Vila. Il sbaglio era farlo col Atletico


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Dicembre 2014)

SKY: Cerci - Affare fatto!


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan avrebbe dato un ultimatum a Cerci: deve dare una risposta entro il 29 dicembre altrimenti resterà a Madrid. Il giocatore domani tornerà in Spagna e ne parlerà de visu con la società spagnola. Inoltre lunedì l'Atletico Madrid passerà alle vie di fatto e farà partire un esposto alla UEFA affinché indaghi sul comportamento tenuto dall'Inter.*



*Cerci su Facebook:"Non ho firmato con nessuno e non ho rifiutato nessuno. Sto valutando con l'Atletico la situazione migliore per entrambi".*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

*SKY: Cerci al Milan è fatta!!!!! Il giocatore ha detto si*


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Dicembre 2014)

*Ultim'ora da Sky: Cerci ha accettato la proposta del Milan. *


----------



## enne (27 Dicembre 2014)

tifoso di tastiera ha scritto:


> sky: Cerci - affare fatto!



si' . Molto bene


----------



## Tobi (27 Dicembre 2014)

*Alessio Cerci sul suo profilo Twitter ufficiale scrive di non aver rifiutato nessuno e che sta valutando l'operazione insieme alla società come è normale che sia*


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *SKY: Cerci al Milan è fatta!!!!! Il giocatore ha detto si*



Benissimo!


----------



## Dany20 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Finalmente è chiusa sta storia!


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *SKY: Cerci al Milan è fatta!!!!! Il giocatore ha detto si*




.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Dicembre 2014)

Non succede, ma se succede e'l UEFA blocca il mercato del Inter apro una bella bottiglia di champagne.

Qualcuno sa cosa puo succedere?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *SKY: Cerci al Milan è fatta!!!!! Il giocatore ha detto si*


----------



## Dany20 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Godo ahah. Dopo Bonaventura ecco Cerci!


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Dicembre 2014)

Date legna al castoro Mancini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2014)

Gazzetta che metteil titolo dolce-amaro... "Cerci ha accettato e detto si, ma glissa"
Che vuol dire????? Senza pudore proprio


----------



## enne (27 Dicembre 2014)

Occhio, sulla Gazzetta "Cerci sta ancora valutando"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *SKY: Cerci al Milan è fatta!!!!! Il giocatore ha detto si*



Abbiamo il miglior attacco della serie A e tanto dovrebbe bastare per arrivare terzi. Ma speriamo non finisca qui... Intanto, benvenuto Arjen Cerccen!!! E complimenti a Galliani per l'operazione.


----------



## Snake (27 Dicembre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gazzetta che metteil titolo dolce-amaro... "Cerci ha accettato e detto si, ma glissa"
> Che vuol dire????? Senza pudore proprio



ahahahaahhaahahhahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *SKY: Cerci al Milan è fatta!!!!! Il giocatore ha detto si*



Bene,temevo in un'estenuante trattativa trascinata per tutto gennaio.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *SKY: Cerci al Milan è fatta!!!!! Il giocatore ha detto si*



Bene così!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *SKY: Cerci al Milan è fatta!!!!! Il giocatore ha detto si*



*Di Marzio: Cerci è un giocatore del Milan. Atterrerà direttamente a Milano e poi raggiungerà i compagni a Dubai. La telenovela è finita, finalmente c'è stata la fumata bianca con l'atteso si del giocatore.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2014)

*Di Marzio: Il giocatore rientrerà dalle Maldive e atterrerà direttamente a Milano.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *SKY: Cerci al Milan è fatta!!!!! Il giocatore ha detto si*



Vai goduria doppia  sono contenta che ha smentito il fatto che ci avev rifiutato e altre cose probailmente inventate.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ripeto : state condannando Cerci per cose dette dai giornalai !!! Sono tutte le solite balle per riempire qualche pagina in mancanza del campionato ...

Magari stanno solo sistemando le carte ...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Abbiamo il miglior attacco della serie A e tanto dovrebbe bastare per arrivare terzi. Ma speriamo non finisca qui... Intanto, benvenuto Arjen Cerccen!!! E complimenti a Galliani per l'operazione.



Non esageriamo. Roma, Juve e Napoli in attacco sono ancora piu forti di noi, ma a differenza del Napoli abbiamo una difesa, fattore molto importante nella corsa al terzo posto.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Dicembre 2014)

E io che credevo che non volesse venire. Grande Alessio! Sti giornali rompono sempre


----------



## medjai (27 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non credo neanche morto all'ultimatum.
> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'esposto godo, e godo doppiamente perchè noi abbiamo fatto 300 volte la stessa cosa dell'Inter ma nessuno ha mai detto nulla



Ma l'Alético è furioso perchè si può cadere tutto il negozio di Torres e qui in Spagna sono tutti eccitati con il ritorno del 'Niño'. Per questo l'Alético va sul serio con tutto. Ed Io che godo tantissimo !


----------



## Tobi (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ha soltanto valutato come è giusto che sia l'operazione a 360 gradi. Non ho pensato nemmeno per un'attimo che potesse preferire l'Inter a noi. Bravo Galliani. Lopez Alex Menez Cerci a 0. Complimenti


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo. Roma, Juve e Napoli in attacco sono ancora piu forti di noi, ma a differenza del Napoli abbiamo una difesa, fattore molto importante nella corsa al terzo posto.



personalmente preferirei avere higuain, tevez , callejon o mertens..ma sono opinioni.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Dicembre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gazzetta che metteil titolo dolce-amaro... "Cerci ha accettato e detto si, ma glissa"
> Che vuol dire????? Senza pudore proprio



La Gazzetta dopo la favola estiva "Falcao vuole solo la Juve" bissa la figuraccia nel mercato invernale. Questo giornale sta veramente cadendo in basso.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Cerci è un giocatore del Milan. Atterrerà direttamente a Milano e poi raggiungerà i compagni a Dubai. La telenovela è finita, finalmente c'è stata la fumata bianca con l'atteso si del giocatore.*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ve l'ho detto che erano solo stupidate da giornalai .


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Bene!!! Grazie al cielo la telenovela si è spenta sul nascere!!! Apprezzo molto anche la smentita di Cerci, che sincera o meno, gli toglie comunque di dosso la puzza di interista


----------



## Frikez (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiunto il mese anche se si capiva dai



Sí ma secondo me l'avremo aspettato fino al 29 gennaio veramente 

Altro sgarbo all'Inter dopo Bonaventura, sono molto fiducioso sul suo impatto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2014)

E ora vai mitico Gil con la denuncia! Mercato bloccato fino a giugno, sarebbe goduria incommensurabile


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2014)

Altletico ufficializza


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Cerci è un giocatore del Milan. Atterrerà direttamente a Milano e poi raggiungerà i compagni a Dubai. La telenovela è finita, finalmente c'è stata la fumata bianca con l'atteso si del giocatore.*


*Allora sono stanco di ripeterlo. O incominciamo a quotare le ultime news oppure iniziano a fioccare richiami ufficiali
*


http://www.milanworld.net/chi-non-quota-le-ultime-news-settimana-di-ban-vt19903.html


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Cerci è un giocatore del Milan. Atterrerà direttamente a Milano e poi raggiungerà i compagni a Dubai. La telenovela è finita, finalmente c'è stata la fumata bianca con l'atteso si del giocatore.*



*Anche Milan Channel conferma: Cerci ha detto si.*


----------



## milan1899 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Milan Channel conferma: Cerci ha detto si.*



E vai!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Dicembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Allora sono stanco di ripeterlo. O incominciamo a quotare le ultime news oppure iniziano a fioccare richiami ufficiali
> *
> 
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/chi-non-quota-le-ultime-news-settimana-di-ban-vt19903.html





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Milan Channel conferma: Cerci ha detto si.*



.


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

Povero Milan come ti sei ridotto


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Milan Channel conferma: Cerci ha detto si.*



Sono molto contenta pure del fatto che lo stesso giocatore ha smentito le voci che giravano che voleva l'inter ecc, benvenuto , fregarlo all'Inter e qualcosa di bello  .


----------



## James Watson (27 Dicembre 2014)

Sono contento! Benvenuto!


----------



## arcanum (27 Dicembre 2014)

Godo! A sto giro Galliani ha fatto un miracolo!

Quest'estate Cairo non scendeva sotto i 20 milioni per cedere Cerci.....tempo 4 mesi è da noi gratis ahahahahah


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Milan Channel conferma: Cerci ha detto si.*



*Milan Channel: pochi millimetri per l'ufficialità. Trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo.*


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Godo! A sto giro Galliani ha fatto un miracolo!
> 
> Quest'estate Cairo non scendeva sotto i 20 milioni per cedere Cerci.....tempo 4 mesi è da noi gratis ahahahahah



Il cartellino del giocatore non è del Milan


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> personalmente preferirei avere higuain, tevez , callejon o mertens..ma sono opinioni.



Anch'io preferisco Belén, Bellucci, Canalis o Yespica ... ma sono opinioni.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Il cartellino del giocatore non è del Milan



Grazie al cielo, neanche quello di Torres...


----------



## aleslash (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Milan Channel conferma: Cerci ha detto si.*



Godo!!! E andiamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: pochi millimetri per l'ufficialità. Trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo.*



Bene, ormai mi sembra praticamente fatta, certo che l'Atletico non si fa mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno, ho letto che ora denuncerà l'Inter, non so quante società alla fine l'avrebbero fatto.


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2014)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Grazie al cielo, neanche quello di Torres...


Se vengono sbagliati gli acquisti evidentemente c'è incompetenza


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: pochi millimetri per l'ufficialità. Trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo.*



A dire il vero sky dice che L atletico ha già ufficializzato ...


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Dicembre 2014)

ottimo! ma l'inter che ha fatto per essere strigliata?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: pochi millimetri per l'ufficialità. Trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo.*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A dire il vero sky dice che L atletico ha già ufficializzato ...



Sul sito ufficiale dell'Atletico non c'è ancora nulla. E manco sul nostro.


----------



## Heaven (27 Dicembre 2014)

Bene, adesso speriamo che Cerci non abbia solo fatto un exploit con il Toro e si dimostri adatto per il Milan


----------



## smallball (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Milan Channel conferma: Cerci ha detto si.*



molto bene,smentite tutte le illazioni dei giornalai


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Se vengono sbagliati gli acquisti evidentemente c'è incompetenza



Il Milan non ha acquistato Torres.
Cerci è strato acquistato dall'Atletico.
Abbiamo rimediato a un loro errore???


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: pochi millimetri per l'ufficialità. Trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo.*



Finalmente la trattativa si e' sbloccata. Bene cosi !


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Finalmente la trattativa si e' sbloccata. Bene cosi !



Ti dirò...
Se Cerci rifiutasse il Milan, l'Atletico metterebbe sul mercato Raul Jimenez...
Con un piccolo sforzo finanziario potremmo acquistare una prima punta giovane.
Quasi quasi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: pochi millimetri per l'ufficialità. Trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo.*



.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Bene, adesso speriamo che Cerci non abbia solo fatto un exploit con il Toro e si dimostri adatto per il Milan



Speriamo. Comunque male che va anche questo è a costo zero, per cui i rischi sono pochi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: pochi millimetri per l'ufficialità. Trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo.*





osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ti dirò...
> Se Cerci rifiutasse il Milan, l'Atletico metterebbe sul mercato Raul Jimenez...
> Con un piccolo sforzo finanziario potremmo acquistare una prima punta giovane.
> Quasi quasi...



Vado off- topic per risponderti, da quanto ho letto oggi, il suo agente ha dichiarato che rimane all'Atletico e non si muove almeno in questa sessione di mercato. Poi se Cerci non fosse partito forse le carte in tavola sarebbero cambiate ma queste sono le ultime dichiarazioni rilasciate dall'agente di Raul Jimenez.

Chiuso OT.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Milan Channel conferma: Cerci ha detto si.*



Bene così. Se ripete la stagione dell'anno scorso il terzo posto è praticamente assicurato, e a quel punto chi critica una delle operazioni più geniali degli ultimi anni si dovrà ricredere per forza.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Milan Channel conferma: Cerci ha detto si.*



Ho letto che Torres ha dimezzato lo stipendio da 4 a poco più di 2 e Cerci invece aumentato da poco più di 2 a 2,6/2,8, quindi fatemi capire...non paghiamo più Torres ma Cerci?


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Milan Channel conferma: Cerci ha detto si.*



meno male non l'hanno tirata lunga tutto gennaio. 

adesso servirebbe un bel centrocampista.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Dicembre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Eh ma ragazzi ci deve pensare, è ovvio, tra fare panchina a Madrid e giocare titolare a Milano bisogna riflettere, chiunque si prenderebbe qualche giorno per pensarci



I suoi dubbi sono legati (secondo me) al modo in cui è stato trattato in estate dal Milan.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Dicembre 2014)

Fatemi capire: ma dove nasce la storia che "Cerci vuole solo l'Inter,si è impuntatoh"?

Boh,l'affare l'abbiamo concluso il 24 dicembre: volete dirmi che qualcuno ha messo in giro la voce che il giocatore ha "aspettato l'Inter" solo perché a Natale e a Santo Stefano era alle Maldive,e non ha lasciato la sua famiglia per recarsi a Milanello a firmare il contratto?

Ma LOL.

Che pena i giornalisti ed il loro soccorso mediatico ai nerazzurri. Pur di parlar male del Milan farebbero qualsiasi cosa. Adesso se un giocatore trascorre Natale con la famiglia mentre c'è una trattativa in corso,allora vuol dire che vuol far saltare il trasferimento.

Peggio di Laudisa che scriveva "Falcao vuole solo la Juve".


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: pochi millimetri per l'ufficialità. Trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo.*



Sono contenta che non si sia prolungato il tira e molla fino a gennaio,e anche della smentita del giocatore circa il suo rifiuto verso di noi.Sinceramente mi premeva di più lasciare andare via Torres,dato che non ci serviva,piuttosto che il suo arrivo,che mi è abbastanza indifferente.Ma detto ciò confido nelle sue qualità affinchè possa darci una grande mano nella corsa al terzo posto!


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Dicembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire: ma dove nasce la storia che "Cerci vuole solo l'Inter,si è impuntatoh"?
> 
> Boh,l'affare l'abbiamo concluso il 24 dicembre: volete dirmi che qualcuno ha messo in giro la voce che il giocatore ha "aspettato l'Inter" solo perché a Natale e a Santo Stefano era alle Maldive,e non ha lasciato la sua famiglia per recarsi a Milanello a firmare il contratto?
> 
> ...



secondo me l'hanno fatto perchè è stato Mancini in persona a dire che lo seguivano. 
quindi probabilmente si pensava fosse già vicino ad un accordo con loro. 

cmq sticà, la figura di melma l'hanno fatta loro, che ora vireranno su altri obbiettivi.


----------



## DannySa (27 Dicembre 2014)

Bene così, lo sapevo che questi pochi giorni di attesa erano solo per rifletterci e valutare la situazione con l'Atletico, atteggiamento ridicolo dei giornalai (soprattutto) la gazzetta che pur di vendere si è inventata la storia che l'Inter si è messa in mezzo solo perché c'era un accordo col giocatore.. ma seriamente uno gioca nell'Atletico Madrid, sai da un mesetto che c'è questa trattativa in corso col Milan (Cerci sicuramente sarà stato informato) e ti accordi con una squadra che è la spazzatura del calcio italiano? da non credere, il tutto solo per ingrandire il ritorno di Sir Mancini.
Sono molto contento, il fatto che si ambienterà subito è molto importante, il fatto che è il 27 dicembre e da come siamo partiti col botto a mercato non ancora iniziato mi aspetto qualche altro bel colpo, sia in entrata che in uscita.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Dicembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> secondo me l'hanno fatto perchè è stato Mancini in persona a dire che lo seguivano.
> quindi probabilmente si pensava fosse già vicino ad un accordo con loro.
> 
> cmq sticà, la figura di melma l'hanno fatta loro, che ora vireranno su altri obbiettivi.



Ecco,a proposito di Mancini: che io sappia,e lui ad avere un ottimo rapporto con il procuratore di Cerci,il quale per questo motivo lo vorrebbe mandare all'Inter. Al giocatore,invece,non frega nulla dell'Inter.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Dicembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Torres ha dimezzato lo stipendio da 4 a poco più di 2 e Cerci invece aumentato da poco più di 2 a 2,6/2,8, quindi fatemi capire...non paghiamo più Torres ma Cerci?



Da quel che ho capito, l'ingaggio di Torres verrà diviso tra Milan e Atletico... e il Milan pagherà quello di Cerci. In sostanza per entrambe le squadre il monte ingaggi risulta invariato...


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Le ultime dal fronte nostrano sull'affare Cerci:
> 
> Gil ormai ha preso parola con Galliani e la vuole mantenere, peraltro non gli è piaciuto il comportamento della società nerazzurra.
> 
> ...


*

Gil? Jesus Gil?
Ma come le hanno intercettate queste indiscrezioni con una seduta spiritica? 

E' morto solo 10 anni fa.*


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Dicembre 2014)

beh,bisogna ammettere che galliani ha chiuso un'operazione magistrale:ci siamo liberati in un sol colpo di un giocatore bollito e fuori dal progetto come torres ed abbiamo inserito in organico cerci,che è perfettamente funzionale all'idea di calcio di inzaghi(era la sua prima scelta già questa estate)


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Dicembre 2014)

Qualcuno mi può spiegare, il più coerentemente e realisticamente possibile, se è vero che ci sono stati intoppi siccome Cerci preferiva andare da Mancini ?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Milan Channel conferma: Cerci ha detto si.*





Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi può spiegare, il più coerentemente e realisticamente possibile, se è vero che ci sono stati intoppi siccome Cerci preferiva andare da Mancini ?



Erano belinate della stampa italica rosicona e piagnona.


----------



## markjordan (27 Dicembre 2014)

l'avevo scritto che voleva qualche soldino in +
ora che si impegni


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: pochi millimetri per l'ufficialità. Trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo.*



Anche se non impazzisco per Cerci (mai piaciuto), sono contento per l'operazione. Abbiamo il sostituto di Honda (che oltre ad essere bollito dopo 3 partite, va anche via) e abbiamo allontanato quel paracarro di Torres.

Gli unici nei sono: Se a Menez viene un raffreddore, dovremo sorbirci Pazzini titolare. Inoltre, un ingaggio di quasi 3 milioni è un po' troppo per Cerci.



dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Gil? Jesus Gil?
> Ma come le hanno intercettate queste indiscrezioni con una seduta spiritica?
> 
> E' morto solo 10 anni fa.



Credo si riferiscano al figlio


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Dicembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Torres ha dimezzato lo stipendio da 4 a poco più di 2 e Cerci invece aumentato da poco più di 2 a 2,6/2,8, quindi fatemi capire...non paghiamo più Torres ma Cerci?



Dalle voci che circolano pare che cerci prenda 2,5M e paghiamo la metà dell'ingaggio di torres (2M).


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Dicembre 2014)

adesso ci servirebbe una punta e un centrocampista.....

il real madrid arriva proprio a fagiolo.....


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Dicembre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Dalle voci che circolano pare che cerci prenda 2,5M e paghiamo la metà dell'ingaggio di torres (2M).



Ho capito anch'io così. A mio giudizio, ci liberiamo di un paracarro, prendiamo un giocatore adatto al nostro livello attuale (di certo non un campione), ma li paghiamo entrambi senza nessun beneficio economico. Peraltro, sono curioso di vedere cosa succederà al rientro di Hutton dalla Coppa d'Asia, cioè se va in panchina l'acquisto di gennaio o il venditore di magliette. Infine, una nota tattica: capisco che il (presunto) allenatore vuole gli esterni a piedi invertiti per farli accentrare e sfruttare gli inserimenti dei terzini, ma con quei due (terzini) che abbiamo, conviene? Non c'è il rischio che questo Cerci sia sprecato?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2014)

*Di Marzio: oggi o al massimo domani Cerci firmerà il contratto, per quanto riguarda le visite mediche difficile che vengano eseguite prima del 2 Gennaio.*


----------



## Tobi (27 Dicembre 2014)

Per la prima di campionato ci potrebbe essere?


----------



## sion (27 Dicembre 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Per la prima di campionato ci potrebbe essere?



assolutamente si


----------



## O Animal (27 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: oggi o al massimo domani Cerci firmerà il contratto, per quanto riguarda le visite mediche difficile che vengano eseguite prima del 2 Gennaio.*



Com'è che io lavoro lunedì, martedì e mercoledì e loro non trovano un medico prima del 2 gennaio?


----------



## enne (27 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: oggi o al massimo domani Cerci firmerà il contratto, per quanto riguarda le visite mediche difficile che vengano eseguite prima del 2 Gennaio.*



sul sito del Chelsea


Fernando Torres is to join AC Milan on a permanent basis.

The striker moved to the San Siro on a two-year loan deal in August and on January 5 he will complete a permanent transfer to the Serie A side.


----------



## enne (27 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: oggi o al massimo domani Cerci firmerà il contratto, per quanto riguarda le visite mediche difficile che vengano eseguite prima del 2 Gennaio.*



"Ac Milan comunica di aver raggiunto un accordo con il Chelsea FC per trasformare il trasferimento in rossonero di Fernando Torres da prestito a titolo definitivo. L'accordo verrà formalizzato il prossimo 5 gennaio 2015."


----------



## Djici (27 Dicembre 2014)

enne ha scritto:


> "Ac Milan comunica di aver raggiunto un accordo con il Chelsea FC per trasformare il trasferimento in rossonero di Fernando Torres da prestito a titolo definitivo. L'accordo verrà formalizzato il prossimo 5 gennaio 2015."



Quanti soldi ci danno?


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quanti soldi ci danno?



In omaggio uno spumante per il 31.


----------



## peppe75 (28 Dicembre 2014)

Speriamo che l'Atletico denuncia l'inter..sai che ridere


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Dicembre 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> assolutamente si



Insomma, il mercato apre il 5 e si gioca il 6, non so se il transfer arriva in tempo, dubito fortemente.


----------



## caciocavallodoc (28 Dicembre 2014)

Ma qualcuno sa qualcosa di più su questa trasformazione da prestito in acquisizione a titolo definitivo di F. Torres, da parte di A.C. Milan? Per fare questo il Chelsea ha ricevuto un indennizzo da parte del Milan o viceversa? E se si di quanto si tratta? E perché si è arrivati a questa determinazione visto che si parlava di trasferimento di prestiti per 18 mesi e che soprattutto il Chelsea non aveva opposto alcun veto affinché ciò si verificasse.

Ecco se qualcuno è informato nel merito, ritengo che parecchi gli saremmo grati se rendesse edotti anche noi. Grazie.


----------



## Renegade (28 Dicembre 2014)

Io non vedo l'ora dell'ufficialità, odio queste prese di tempo. Non capisco perché la Roma chiuda tutto in un giorno e noi in settimane.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Dicembre 2014)

caciocavallodoc ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno sa qualcosa di più su questa trasformazione da prestito in acquisizione a titolo definitivo di F. Torres, da parte di A.C. Milan? Per fare questo il Chelsea ha ricevuto un indennizzo da parte del Milan o viceversa? E se si di quanto si tratta? E perché si è arrivati a questa determinazione visto che si parlava di trasferimento di prestiti per 18 mesi e che soprattutto il Chelsea non aveva opposto alcun veto affinché ciò si verificasse.
> 
> Ecco se qualcuno è informato nel merito, ritengo che parecchi gli saremmo grati se rendesse edotti anche noi. Grazie.



Non si sa nulla. Si possono solo fare delle ipotesi.
Secondo me sono felici già così per essersi liberati delle spoglie di Torres. 
Ritengo che lo stesso sia contento di tornare all'Atletico e che abbia accettato la riduzione dello stipendio per la parte riguardante il Chelsea.
Pertanto lo hanno mollato a cuor leggero.
Adesso il cerino l'abbiamo in mano noi: il tutto dipende da Galliani. 
Fra 18 mesi può tornare a ingrassare il cimitero degli elefanti del Milan: gli accorciasse il contratto per lo meno per la durata.
O perfezioni lo scambio definitivo con Cerci e vada come vada.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che l'Atletico denuncia l'inter..sai che ridere



Non penso lo farà, ho letto stamani sulla gds che l'Inter ha chiesto scusa e basta vedremo, intanto i rapporti ormai sono rovinati quindi mi sa che non faranno affari con loro.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Dicembre 2014)

Ecco le notizie sulla trattativa di quest'oggi:

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, l'affare Cerci sara' ufficializzato il 5 Gennaio, giorno di apertura del calciomercato mentre gia il 1 gennaio il giocatore sbarcherà a Milanello e sarà presentato a STAMPA e tifosi il giorno successivo.*

*Secondo Sky Sport, l’ex Torino arriverà con la formula del prestito per 18 mesi, dunque vestirà la maglia rossonera fino al giugno 2016. C’è però una clausola nel contratto di prestito, secondo cui l’Atletico Madrid nell’estate prossima potrebbe vendere Cerci ad una terza squadra qualora ritenesse l’offerta particolarmente allettante. Il Milan a quel punto per provare a tenere l’attaccante dovrebbe pareggiare o superare la suddetta offerta.*


----------



## O Animal (28 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ecco le notizie sulla trattativa di quest'oggi:
> 
> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, l'affare Cerci sara' ufficializzato il 5 Gennaio, giorno di apertura del calciomercato mentre gia il 1 gennaio il giocatore sbarcherà a Milanello e sarà presentato a STAMPA e tifosi il giorno successivo.
> 
> Secondo Sky Sport, l’ex Torino arriverà con la formula del prestito per 18 mesi, dunque vestirà la maglia rossonera fino al giugno 2016. *C’è però una clausola nel contratto di prestito, secondo cui l’Atletico Madrid nell’estate prossima potrebbe vendere Cerci ad una terza squadra qualora ritenesse l’offerta particolarmente allettante. Il Milan a quel punto per provare a tenere l’attaccante dovrebbe pareggiare o superare la suddetta offerta.*



E qui casca l'asino... 

Se Cerci facesse veramente bene e l'Inter/Roma/Juve/Siviglia/... offrissero 12/14/16/18 milioni noi ci troveremmo costretti a pareggiare l'offerta o a perdere il giocatore... E sapendo quanto floridi sono i nostri conti opterei per la seconda...

A quel punto andremo a pagare 18 mesi della metà dello stipendio di Torres (6 milioni) per appena 6 mesi di prestazioni di Cerci...Cheapeu monsieur Galliani...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E qui casca l'asino...
> 
> Se Cerci facesse veramente bene e l'Inter/Roma/Juve/Siviglia/... offrissero 12/14/16/18 milioni noi ci troveremmo costretti a pareggiare l'offerta o a perdere il giocatore... E sapendo quanto floridi sono i nostri conti opterei per la seconda...
> 
> A quel punto andremo a pagare 18 mesi della metà dello stipendio di Torres (6 milioni) per appena 6 mesi di prestazioni di Cerci...Cheapeu monsieur Galliani...



Da come ho capito contribuiamo allo stipendio di Torres solo da gennaio a giugno, poi ognuno si paga i suoi giocatori. Di questa clausola, poi, ne parlano solo in Italia. In Spagna zero.


----------



## enne (28 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E qui casca l'asino...
> 
> Se Cerci facesse veramente bene e l'Inter/Roma/Juve/Siviglia/... offrissero 12/14/16/18 milioni noi ci troveremmo costretti a pareggiare l'offerta o a perdere il giocatore... E sapendo quanto floridi sono i nostri conti opterei per la seconda...
> 
> A quel punto andremo a pagare 18 mesi della metà dello stipendio di Torres (6 milioni) per appena 6 mesi di prestazioni di Cerci...Cheapeu monsieur Galliani...



In pratica per te sarebbe meglio che Cerci facesse schifo...


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2014)

Si può dire quello che si vuole, è un capolavoro di Galliani e chi dice il contrario è prevenuto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ecco le notizie sulla trattativa di quest'oggi:
> 
> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, l'affare Cerci sara' ufficializzato il 5 Gennaio, giorno di apertura del calciomercato mentre gia il 1 gennaio il giocatore sbarcherà a Milanello e sarà presentato a STAMPA e tifosi il giorno successivo.*
> 
> *Secondo Sky Sport, l’ex Torino arriverà con la formula del prestito per 18 mesi, dunque vestirà la maglia rossonera fino al giugno 2016. C’è però una clausola nel contratto di prestito, secondo cui l’Atletico Madrid nell’estate prossima potrebbe vendere Cerci ad una terza squadra qualora ritenesse l’offerta particolarmente allettante. Il Milan a quel punto per provare a tenere l’attaccante dovrebbe pareggiare o superare la suddetta offerta.*





Jino ha scritto:


> Si può dire quello che si vuole, è un capolavoro di Galliani e chi dice il contrario è prevenuto



.


----------



## enne (28 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si può dire quello che si vuole, è un capolavoro di Galliani e chi dice il contrario è prevenuto



Certamente... facendo un paragone è come quando la Fiat si è presa la Chrysler che stava fallendo... 

ma non è che non ci fosse valore (prendendo Torres, intendo)


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Dicembre 2014)

Chi paga, quindi, lo stipendio di chi ? E' come dicea O'animal, cioè paghiamo quasi tutto noi ?


----------



## O Animal (28 Dicembre 2014)

Ma qualcuno conosce la differenza tra un acquisto e quella di un prestito oneroso senza diritto di riscatto?

Mi auguro vivamente che lo stipendio 2015/16 di Torres sia totalmente a carico dell'Atletico ma conoscendo il nostro AD non ne sarei tanto certo. E a quel punto il valore del prestito oneroso sarebbe di 2 milioni anziché di 6.

Questo non toglierebbe comunque che se il Napoli, la Roma o la Juventus (giusto per citare 3 squadre con un po' di liquidità) il 1° luglio offrissero 15/20 milioni di euro all'Atletico il nostro caro Cerci lo salutiamo con un bacio in fronte...


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Chi paga, quindi, lo stipendio di chi ? E' come dicea O'animal, cioè paghiamo quasi tutto noi ?



Credo per ragione di bilancio il Milan fino a fine stagione paghi Torres e l'Atletico Cerci..il prossimo anno ognuno paga il suo


----------



## DannySa (28 Dicembre 2014)

Solo una cosa, c'è qualcuno che è pessimista per via di quanto detto dai giornalai e cioè che a giugno qualora ci fosse un'offerta per Cerci il giocatore parte? e perché? 
Quest'estate il giocatore è stato accostato a molte squadre ma nessuno ha speso quello che voleva Cairo, ergo dopo la stagione della vita nessuno si è presentato dal Torino con quei soldi.. poi che sia stato proposto all'Atletico e loro abbiano cannato l'acquisto gioca tutto a nostro favore.
Per questo motivo l'operazione rimane spettacolare, è chiaro che nessuno si presenterà mai con più di 7-8 mln e a certe cifre nel caso molto remoto ci fosse la possibilità che si interessino altre squadre si potrebbe riscattare il giocatore che è stato svalutato solo ed esclusivamente per via della situazione che si è creata, poco impiegato, calcio diverso, ambientato probabilmente male e l'allenatore non lo vedeva proprio.
Mi vien quasi il dubbio che Galliani se la sia pensata prima sapendo che roito stesse andando a prendere, ma era l'unica possibilità per dare qualcosa in cambio (aggratis) all'Atletico, certo sarebbe qualcosa di diabolico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2014)

Oramai i tifosi milanisti sono diventati contabili , commercialisti e DS ... Godetevi sto giocatore che rispetto alla salma che avevamo prima è come passare dalla Fiat alla Bmw ...

E per i conto fregatevene ... Guardate solo la prestazione sportiva


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno conosce la differenza tra un acquisto e quella di un prestito oneroso senza diritto di riscatto?
> 
> Mi auguro vivamente che lo stipendio 2015/16 di Torres sia totalmente a carico dell'Atletico ma conoscendo il nostro AD non ne sarei tanto certo. E a quel punto il valore del prestito oneroso sarebbe di 2 milioni anziché di 6.
> 
> Questo non toglierebbe comunque che se il Napoli, la Roma o la Juventus (giusto per citare 3 squadre con un po' di liquidità) il 1° luglio offrissero 15/20 milioni di euro all'Atletico il nostro caro Cerci lo salutiamo con un bacio in fronte...



Si, 100 offrono....


Dove volete che vada Cerci dai


----------



## gabuz (28 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai i tifosi milanisti sono diventati contabili , commercialisti e DS ... Godetevi sto giocatore che rispetto alla salma che avevamo prima è come passare dalla Fiat alla Bmw ...
> 
> E per i conto fregatevene ... Guardate solo la prestazione sportiva


----------



## smallball (28 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai i tifosi milanisti sono diventati contabili , commercialisti e DS ... Godetevi sto giocatore che rispetto alla salma che avevamo prima è come passare dalla Fiat alla Bmw ...
> 
> E per i conto fregatevene ... Guardate solo la prestazione sportiva



grandissimo,hai perfettamente ragione....


----------



## sion (28 Dicembre 2014)

e cosi ormai,chiunque arrivi si guarda gia' a 1-2-3 anni cosa succedera'..ma che ve frega


----------



## O Animal (28 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai i tifosi milanisti sono diventati contabili , commercialisti e DS ... Godetevi sto giocatore che rispetto alla salma che avevamo prima è come passare dalla Fiat alla Bmw ...
> 
> E per i conto fregatevene ... Guardate solo la prestazione sportiva



Condivido completamente lo spirito e prego che questo ragazzo faccia bene...

Il problema è che i conti del geometra ci hanno portato dal dominare nel mondo ad esultare per un prestito di sei mesi di Cerci...


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Dicembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ecco le notizie sulla trattativa di quest'oggi:
> 
> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, l'affare Cerci sara' ufficializzato il 5 Gennaio, giorno di apertura del calciomercato mentre gia il 1 gennaio il giocatore sbarcherà a Milanello e sarà presentato a STAMPA e tifosi il giorno successivo.*
> 
> *Secondo Sky Sport, l’ex Torino arriverà con la formula del prestito per 18 mesi, dunque vestirà la maglia rossonera fino al giugno 2016. C’è però una clausola nel contratto di prestito, secondo cui l’Atletico Madrid nell’estate prossima potrebbe vendere Cerci ad una terza squadra qualora ritenesse l’offerta particolarmente allettante. Il Milan a quel punto per provare a tenere l’attaccante dovrebbe pareggiare o superare la suddetta offerta.*



Io non capisco tutta questa preoccupazione per il contratto di cerci. 
Già non voleva venire, ha fatto bene solo con ventura e appena s'è trovato in una realtà internazionale ha avuto parecchi problemi, contropiedista, voci (per quel che valgono) che parlano non proprio di un professionista esemplare e ci preoccupiamo dell'aspetto economico? 
Qui l'unico fuoriclasse è galliani che perso cerci questa estate ha mangiato la foglia e ha preso torres "prevedendo" lo scambio.


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai i tifosi milanisti sono diventati contabili , commercialisti e DS ... Godetevi sto giocatore che rispetto alla salma che avevamo prima è come passare dalla Fiat alla Bmw ...
> 
> E per i conto fregatevene ... Guardate solo la prestazione sportiva



se per salma ti riferisci a honda , ricorda anche che la salma ha fatto 6 gol e mi aspetto che la nuova freccia della fascia dx ne faccia altrettanti...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Dicembre 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> se per salma ti riferisci a honda , ricorda anche che la salma ha fatto 6 gol e mi aspetto che la nuova freccia della fascia dx ne faccia altrettanti...



Intendeva Torres.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (28 Dicembre 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> se per salma ti riferisci a honda , ricorda anche che la salma ha fatto 6 gol e mi aspetto che la nuova freccia della fascia dx ne faccia altrettanti...



Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma credo che si riferisse a Torres


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2014)

Ma che Honda , io amo il giapponese ... Era riferito a Torres


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Dicembre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> .............?
> Qui l'unico fuoriclasse è galliani che perso cerci questa estate ha mangiato la foglia e ha preso torres "prevedendo" lo scambio.



Più che fuoriclase sarebbe diabolico.
No, non è capace di tanto.
Diciamo che gli è andata di Q. lo...scambio.


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Dicembre 2014)

Quindi, se arriva qualcuno con per dire anche 10-12 mln e l'atletico li accetta, salutiamo Cerci (magari dopo averlo valorizzato per benino) ? Mah. Operazioni da Udinese, se ciò fosse vero. Noi siamo il Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Dicembre 2014)

*Secondo l'edizione odierna della Gazzetta dello Sport, la questione stipendi è in questi termini: per tutti i 18 mesi quello di Cerci sarà interamente a carico dell'Atletico (2,6M) mentre quello di Torres (4M) sarà a carico del Milan ma con un'ampia partecipazione dell'Atletico (non definita, ma probabilmente di circa la metà).

Intanto Cairo conferma che "Cerci è andato al Milan con sei mesi di ritardo. In estate i rossoneri non se la sono sentita di investire tutti quei soldi, quindi è finito a Madrid."*


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai i tifosi milanisti sono diventati contabili , commercialisti e DS ... Godetevi sto giocatore che rispetto alla salma che avevamo prima è come passare dalla Fiat alla Bmw ...
> 
> E per i conto fregatevene ... Guardate solo la prestazione sportiva


bravo
non c'è niente di male nell'interessarsi di tutti gli aspetti che ruotano attorno alla squadra, ma in questo caso la cosa ha preso una piega abbastanza surreale: 
tutti hanno cominciato a parlare di soldi scordandosi completamente che siamo passati da torres a cerci, e che lo stesso cerci mi pare fosse desiderato da mezzo forum in estate


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Quindi, se arriva qualcuno con per dire anche 10-12 mln e l'atletico li accetta, salutiamo Cerci (magari dopo averlo valorizzato per benino) ? Mah. Operazioni da Udinese, se ciò fosse vero. Noi siamo il Milan.



Penso proprio che sia cosi, se arriva in estate una buona offerta noi però possiamo pareggiarla, detto questo non ci penserei manco a questa cosa ma chi volete che venga a comprarlo a quelle cifre? quest'estate lo sapevano pure i muri che voleva andare via e dopo una grande stagione nessuno se lo filava a parte noi, sono quasi sicura che il giocatore sia stato offerto all'Atletico.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'edizione odierna della Gazzetta dello Sport, la questione stipendi è in questi termini: per tutti i 18 mesi quello di Cerci sarà interamente a carico dell'Atletico (2,6M) mentre quello di Torres (4M) sarà a carico del Milan ma con un'ampia partecipazione dell'Atletico (non definita, ma probabilmente di circa la metà).
> 
> Intanto Cairo conferma che "Cerci è andato al Milan con sei mesi di ritardo. In estate i rossoneri non se la sono sentita di investire tutti quei soldi, quindi è finito a Madrid."*



Vediamo se c'è ancora chi parla....


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'edizione odierna della Gazzetta dello Sport, la questione stipendi è in questi termini: per tutti i 18 mesi quello di Cerci sarà interamente a carico dell'Atletico (2,6M) mentre quello di Torres (4M) sarà a carico del Milan ma con un'ampia partecipazione dell'Atletico (non definita, ma probabilmente di circa la metà).
> 
> Intanto Cairo conferma che "Cerci è andato al Milan con sei mesi di ritardo. In estate i rossoneri non se la sono sentita di investire tutti quei soldi, quindi è finito a Madrid."*



Bene cosi, alla fine dei conti abbiamo fatto bene l'abbiamo preso a 0, ok non è nostro ma se rimane con noi fino al 2016 ( cosa che io credo, non credo alle offerte in estate ecc) possiamo comprarlo per molto meno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'edizione odierna della Gazzetta dello Sport, la questione stipendi è in questi termini: per tutti i 18 mesi quello di Cerci sarà interamente a carico dell'Atletico (2,6M) mentre quello di Torres (4M) sarà a carico del Milan ma con un'ampia partecipazione dell'Atletico (non definita, ma probabilmente di circa la metà).
> 
> Intanto Cairo conferma che "Cerci è andato al Milan con sei mesi di ritardo. In estate i rossoneri non se la sono sentita di investire tutti quei soldi, quindi è finito a Madrid."*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Bene cosi, alla fine dei conti abbiamo fatto bene l'abbiamo preso a 0, ok non è nostro ma se rimane con noi fino al 2016 ( cosa che io credo, non credo alle offerte in estate ecc) possiamo comprarlo per molto meno.



anche perché il contratto di Cerci scade nel 2017, quindi un anno dopo la scadenza del prestito. E i cartellini, quando sono ad un anno dalla scadenza, solitamente costano molto meno. Per cui se verrà valutato 12-13M, con 6M dovremmo portarlo a casa. Sempre se li riusciamo a raggranellare


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'edizione odierna della Gazzetta dello Sport, la questione stipendi è in questi termini: per tutti i 18 mesi quello di Cerci sarà interamente a carico dell'Atletico (2,6M) mentre quello di Torres (4M) sarà a carico del Milan ma con un'ampia partecipazione dell'Atletico (non definita, ma probabilmente di circa la metà).
> 
> Intanto Cairo conferma che "Cerci è andato al Milan con sei mesi di ritardo. In estate i rossoneri non se la sono sentita di investire tutti quei soldi, quindi è finito a Madrid."*



Gazza cartacea o online?


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'edizione odierna della Gazzetta dello Sport, la questione stipendi è in questi termini: per tutti i 18 mesi quello di Cerci sarà interamente a carico dell'Atletico (2,6M) mentre quello di Torres (4M) sarà a carico del Milan ma con un'ampia partecipazione dell'Atletico (non definita, ma probabilmente di circa la metà).
> 
> Intanto Cairo conferma che "Cerci è andato al Milan con sei mesi di ritardo. In estate i rossoneri non se la sono sentita di investire tutti quei soldi, quindi è finito a Madrid."*



Non mi è molto chiara la cosa. Quindi noi paghiamo metà Torres (2 mil), mentre loro pagano metà Torres (2 mil) + tutto Cerci (2,6)? Mi sa che la Gazza ha fatto un po' di confusione.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'edizione odierna della Gazzetta dello Sport, la questione stipendi è in questi termini: per tutti i 18 mesi quello di Cerci sarà interamente a carico dell'Atletico (2,6M) mentre quello di Torres (4M) sarà a carico del Milan ma con un'ampia partecipazione dell'Atletico (non definita, ma probabilmente di circa la metà).
> 
> Intanto Cairo conferma che "Cerci è andato al Milan con sei mesi di ritardo. In estate i rossoneri non se la sono sentita di investire tutti quei soldi, quindi è finito a Madrid."*



Sarebbe un ottimo accordo, proprio per questo rimango stupito. Su 6,6 mln l'Atletico ne paga 4 e mezzo quindi ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Dicembre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Gazza cartacea o online?



Gazza cartacea. 









Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non mi è molto chiara la cosa. Quindi noi paghiamo metà Torres (2 mil), mentre loro pagano metà Torres (2 mil) + tutto Cerci (2,6)? Mi sa che la Gazza ha fatto un po' di confusione.



Si. Ma probabilmente l'Atletico pagherà 1,4M al max in modo tale da arrivare a pagare 4M (2,6M per Cerci+1,4M per Torres) avendo però solo Torres in squadra. Noi da parte nostra tiriamo fuori 2,6M per pagare una bella fetta di Torres ma in realtà per avere in quadra Cerci. 

In sostanza è come se avessimo invertito i "pesi" degli stipendi. Adesso loro tirano fuori 4M fino al 2016 e noi ne tiriamo fuori 2,6 circa.


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gazza cartacea.



Grazie


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gazza cartacea.



Però spero che si sbaglino sulla formazione, preferirei che abbandonasse questo 4-3-3 dopo aver aver visto che non va.


----------



## O Animal (28 Dicembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gazza cartacea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfetto... questo è quello che dicono i giornalisti in Italia... adesso per scoprire la verità dovremo solo aspettare il Bilancio 2015 e possiamo tornare a pensare alle prestazioni di Cerci...

14 presenze in nazionale e 0 gol, tra cui la partitella con la Fluminense dove Immobile e Insigne erano sembrati Lewandovski e Ribery... Per non parlare del mondiale di questa metà stagione con l'Atletico...

Speriamo che trovi rapidamente la forma perché dai primi di Aprile non abbiamo più visto il grande Cerci del Torino...


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2014)

*Cerci arriverà a Milano domani sera. Il 30 ed il 31 Dicembre effettuerà le visite mediche. Il 2 Gennaio, il primo allenamento a Milanello. *


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cerci arriverà a Milano domani sera. Il 30 ed il 31 Dicembre effettuerà le visite mediche. Il 2 Gennaio, il primo allenamento a Milanello. *


Bene così, ora mi aspetto il regalo di capodanno


----------



## osvaldobusatti (29 Dicembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Bene così, ora mi aspetto il regalo di capodanno



E io quello della Befana...


----------



## smallball (29 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cerci arriverà a Milano domani sera. Il 30 ed il 31 Dicembre effettuerà le visite mediche. Il 2 Gennaio, il primo allenamento a Milanello. *



speriamo che sia pronto per il Sassuolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cerci arriverà a Milano domani sera. Il 30 ed il 31 Dicembre effettuerà le visite mediche. Il 2 Gennaio, il primo allenamento a Milanello. *



Bene  pr me comunque è impossibile che giochi già contro il Sassuolo andrà massimo in panchina.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che Honda , io amo il giapponese ... Era riferito a Torres



ok , credevo che ti riferissi a honda ,dato che cerci prendera' il suo posto....effettivamente mi sembrava strano...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Dicembre 2014)

*Come riporta Di Marzio l'arrivo di Cerci previsto per stasera è slittato al 1 Gennaio, il giorno dopo effettuerà le visite mediche.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio l'arrivo di Cerci previsto per stasera è slittato al 1 Gennaio, il giorno dopo effettuerà le visite mediche.*



*Cerci sul suo account Twitter ringrazia i tifosi spagnoli: "Muchas gracias a todos los aficionados dell'Atletico por el carino y por todos los momentos vividos juntos! Un saludo y un abrazo fuerte". 

Subito dopo aggiunge: "Non vedo l'ora di essere a Milano per visite mediche e firma... incrociamo le dita e Forza Milan!"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio l'arrivo di Cerci previsto per stasera è slittato al 1 Gennaio, il giorno dopo effettuerà le visite mediche.*



*Cerci via twitter: " Muchas gracias a todos los aficionados del @Atleti por el cariño y por todos los momentos vividos juntos! Un saludo y un abrazo fuerte "

Subito dopo conferma il suo approdo al Milan:"Non vedo l'ora di essere a Milano per visite mediche e firma...incrociamo le dita e forza acmilan !"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Dicembre 2014)

*Presidente Atletico MAdrid :"Si stava lavorando già da qualche settimana su questo cambio, il Milan voleva Cerci e Simeone voleva Torres, noi paghiamo l'ingaggio di Cerci e il Milan pagherà quello di Torres".*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Gennaio 2015)

*Cerci è appena atterrato a Milano. Domani visite mediche, firma e primi allenamenti con la squadra.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Gennaio 2015)

*Cerci a Sky:" La cosa importante è che sono arrivato sono molto felice, era importante tornare in Italia e ho già parlato con Inzaghi,era quello che volevo anche se sono arrivato in ritardo, arrivare al Milan è un punto di arrivo, Champions?siamo un ottima squadra devo conoscere i miei compagni e dare il massimo. Subito in campo? bisogna vedere il mercato apre il 5 Gennaio e ci sono ancora alcune cose da sistemare, L'inter? sono cose personali ci tenevo a venire al Milan le altre sono cose dette dai giornalisti , ora devo dimostrare di essere un grande giocatore, le mie prime sensazioni sono positive, volevo tornare in Italia e vestire la maglia del Milan era molto importante".*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Gennaio 2015)

*Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, la firma di Cerci dovrebbe arrivare lunedì, giorno in cui verrà anche depositato il contratto. 
Se entro lunedì arriverà anche il transfer dalla Spagna, allora Cerci potrà esordire il giorno seguente contro il Sassuolo.*


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Bene  pr me comunque è impossibile che giochi già contro il Sassuolo andrà massimo in panchina.



io spero che giochi subito, ne ho le scatole piene dei giocatori che SOLO DA NOI devono smaltire il jet lag o cose simili


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io spero che giochi subito, ne ho le scatole piene dei giocatori che SOLO DA NOI devono smaltire il jet lag o cose simili



Hai ragione ma in questo caso come ha detto Cerci ci sono ancora cose da sistemare, io non credo che andrà manco in panchina sinceramente.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma in questo caso come ha detto Cerci ci sono ancora cose da sistemare, io non credo che andrà manco in panchina sinceramente.



ok ma se sistemano tutto nel senso che è tra i convocati deve giocare dall'inizio


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ok ma se sistemano tutto nel senso che è tra i convocati deve giocare dall'inizio



Per me il trasfer non arriva in tempo, anche se fosse va in panca, il tridente è scontato: Elsha, Menez e Jack.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me il trasfer non arriva in tempo, anche se fosse va in panca, il tridente è scontato: Elsha, Menez e Jack.



giusto cosi... non vedo perché deve partire titolare... la squadra sta facendo bene così.. io continuerei con il tridente che dici tu... poi vediamo..


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> giusto cosi... non vedo perché deve partire titolare... la squadra sta facendo bene così.. io continuerei con il tridente che dici tu... poi vediamo..



Anche perchè a gennaio se tutto va bene c'è anche qualche turno di coppa Italia quindi si gioca ogni 3 giorni, ci sarà spazio anche al turn over


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2015)

*Come riporta Di Marzio Cerci salterà sicuramente la partita contro il Sassuolo.*


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio Cerci salterà sicuramente la partita contro il Sassuolo.*



Viva l'Italia, mai nulla che dovrebbe andare come deve


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche perchè a gennaio se tutto va bene c'è anche qualche turno di coppa Italia quindi si gioca ogni 3 giorni, ci sarà spazio anche al turn over



eh sì l'abbiamo preso per la coppa italia 

il tridente titolare dev'essere jack-menez-cerci

oppure con el shaarawy e jack a centrocampo. punto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me il trasfer non arriva in tempo, anche se fosse va in panca, il tridente è scontato: Elsha, Menez e Jack.



com'è logico che sia, con 3 giorni d'allenamento lo fai partire titolare ? Manco giocasse Pazzini davanti.


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> eh sì l'abbiamo preso per la coppa italia
> 
> il tridente titolare dev'essere jack-menez-cerci
> 
> oppure con el shaarawy e jack a centrocampo. punto.



Evidentemente non hai letto tutto, ho detto che per* MILAN-SASSUOLO* il tridente di inizio è scontato, anche se Cerci fosse convocabile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Gennaio 2015)

L'arrivo di Cerci a milanello e il saluto ai compagni. A me sembra sinceramente affascinato dall'ambiente e molto entusiasta. Forza Ale!


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'arrivo di Cerci a milanello e il saluto ai compagni. A me sembra sinceramente affascinato dall'ambiente e molto entusiasta. Forza Ale!



Le sue qualità tecnico atletiche sono importanti, non ci piove, la vera prova del 9 sarà capire se ha la testa per giocare a San Siro, giocare con questa maglia addosso che pesa da morire. In questi sei mesi si testerà la sua personalità, il coraggio, la determinazione che sono tutti aspetti fondamentali per esser ai massimi livelli del calcio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Gennaio 2015)

*Milan Channel: velocizzate le pratiche per il transfer. Cerci sarà convocabile per Milan Sassuolo.*


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: velocizzate le pratiche per il transfer. Cerci sarà convocabile per Milan Sassuolo.*



Speriamo, a partita in corso potrebbe tornare molto utile


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Gennaio 2015)

Bienvenuto Alessio!


----------

